# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/17/14 - Elimination Chamber Go Home Edition



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

One more week of "crappy" Raw before things SHOULD get good. Granted, it's pathetic that things have still been boring and crappy - the start of the year should have been when things started getting good again.

No interest in tomorrow's Raw, although I'll watch after work like always. It'll be another filler show before they blow it out of the water next Monday.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Spose I'll tune in for this, the Uso's going for the tag titles has my interest.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck Sheamus.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

Wouldn't watch if you paid me. Nothing ever changes in this company.

Bring on DAT Chicago Raw :moyes1


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Orton v Sheamus match should be pretty good. I'll definitely watch the mainevent.


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Huh, no mention whatsoever of The Shield and Wyatt Family gang warz? Weird.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

In Denver?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

meh


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm hoping they do something BIG since it's the go-home show. Expect the show to be filled with lots of WWE Network stuff since it debuts next Monday.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Filler Raw. All the matches at EC that matter are already set in stone and there's no story left to tell. Sheamus will beat Orton, and if not then who cares. Match is pointless.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Yawn* Hopefully we get something at least remotely decent.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Too many negative people


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat main event


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Not much they can really do on this Raw. Not gunna watch RAW but I'll browse whatever looks interesting


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

So, what else is on Monday night?


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

Shameus main event, I'll be skipping that thank you very much.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll watch it...hopefully I get off from work before 8 and get home before the show starts


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Denver a good crowd?

And honestly not even excited for this week, hopefully it picks up next week though.


----------



## Cash4Gold (Dec 30, 2013)

For better or worse, I'll be in the crowd. Last time Raw was in Denver was one of the worst Raws ever, hopefully it at least tops that. I'm excited to go, but not for the show if that makes sense. That being said, I'll be loud! I hope the rest of Denver is ready to be rowdy with me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

1 week for Big E/Swagger build? Didn't know this was the last show before EC. lol

Hoping Orton eats a Brogue kick :cheer


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cobalt said:


> Is Denver a good crowd?
> 
> And honestly not even excited for this week, hopefully it picks up next week though.


Last time RAW was in Denver (2012 I believe), the crowd was shit, but it was also one of the worst RAWs of the past few years. That being said, I wouldn't expect a hot crowd.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> Last time RAW was in Denver (2012 I believe), the crowd was shit, but it was also one of the worst RAWs of the past few years. That being said, I wouldn't expect a hot crowd.


Ok, cheers might save myself the 3 hours haha.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll still be watching because I have the day off of classes and there really isn't much better to do on Mondays. I won't be expecting much though


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

PGSucks said:


> I'll still be watching because I have the day off of classes and there really isn't much better to do on Mondays. I won't be expecting much though


Hahaha, if I had the time I would too. Can only hope it get's better after EC I guess.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

My interest is slowly dwindling. Damn Wrestlemania season just gets more lackluster year after year


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I don't start uni until 4 on a Tuesday, I'll be watching.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

If Del Rio doesn't destroy Batista tonight I'm going to be pissed. Why even have the match if ADR is going to look like a fool every week.

SO hyped for Wyatts/Shield!


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Murph said:


> I don't start uni until 4 on a Tuesday, I'll be watching.


Is there any chance your in my class because that's when I start:lmao

On topic, I'm hoping for a good show tonight but really can't see it


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

With all the potential goodness of next week (if the dirtsheet spoilers are correct), I don't expect much from tonight. Filler Raw to lead into EC, with nothing major happening. Random undercard matches, repetitive promos we've heard for 3 weeks, and embarrassing dance-offs between divas leading into a main event that nobody cares about.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*His smile is still missed* 

Moving on to more pressing matters: what brand of skinny jeans will Batista rock tonight?

Tune in to find out!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

CYC said:


> Too many negative people


like your positivity for Wyatt vs Cena :jt3

Yay, WrestleMania season :side: 

Shield/Wyatt back and forth promo would be good, maybe do Bryan/Cesaro and Christian/Cena and I'd be excited for the former. 

can't really think of anything else, oh yeah Batista/Del Rio :jaydamn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Expecting Sheamus to go over Orton cleanly. Can't really think of Randy going over clean with how he's booked compared to Sheamus.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Should be an okay RAW, I am looking forward to seeing Orton vs. Sheamus, and hopefully Orton gets the victory. The Shield/Wyatts fued I've also really been liking, and I'm hoping we get Ambrose vs. Bray or Reigns vs. Harper maybe. Basically a match with one member of the Shield going against one member of the Wyatts.

Aside from that, not much to really look forward to. Oh well, next week's RAW will be much better I hope.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's all just get through tonight then next week onwards it's on!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm hoping AJ gets a new opponent for EC, i'm thinking Cameron would get the shot as Naomi is out of action for awhile but i'd love Alicia or Aksana to get a shot against AJ! As a fan of both Batista & Del Rio, i agree Del Rio needs to get the upper hand tonight going into the match at EC. Orton has performed amazingly during his gauntlet but i cannot stand Sheamus (and i'm Irish) so the match isn't exactly getting me excited, it definitey won't top Orton/Cesaro anyways! I do hope Orton gets the win tonight tho!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

NoDQ.com posted this :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Might just be an average Raw tonight.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I truly don't say this often, but I'm anticipating Thursday's TNA Impact more than I am tonight's RAW.

Anton...Cesaro and Randall had a great Smackdown match though. HHH coming out as a Cesaro guy felt really really off, but I'm excited for that. Wyatt's and Shield will bring it tonight too...but other than that I really don't a shit...Antonio chants maybe


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

dmccourt95 said:


> Is there any chance your in my class because that's when I start:lmao
> 
> On topic, I'm hoping for a good show tonight but really can't see it


I'm not in Scotland mate, in Belfast.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lolraw.

Next week tho.

:mark:


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Uh aren't there suppose to be a segment in the ring where all members in the EC usually participate? Its not exactly the best group of mic workers but still.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it next week yet?....


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am hoping that we see some EC match participant vs. EC match participant matches. Like Bryan vs. Cena, Christian vs. Cesaro and such.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

This seems like it will be a throwaway RAW and that's a shame considering it's the Go Home. :hayden


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Seems like a pretty good description of tonight's RAW . Found it on reddit


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

This Raw will be meh, I am looking forward to EC for the Shield vs Wyatts, and the EC match itself just for the type of match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, tonight is going to be the very definition of 'filler'.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> like your positivity for Wyatt vs Cena :jt3


:lol :favre


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The only good thing about this Raw will be the all out battle between all the EC participants.

Should be a great closing segment.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright, I'll be giving this fuckery a chance live this week, since I have nothing better to do.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

We should have an over/under bet for how long(in minutes) it'll take for someone to make a Seahawks/Broncos Superbowl reference on WWETV(since Raw is in Denver).

Since show is 180mins long, I'll say 90 minutes is the mark. So I'm going with under.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dxbender said:


> We should have an over/under bet for how long(in minutes) it'll take for someone to make a Seahawks/Broncos Superbowl reference on WWETV(since Raw is in Denver).
> 
> Since show is 180mins long, I'll say 90 minutes is the mark. So I'm going with under.


just in the spirit of competition I will take the over


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't wait for The Shield and The Wyatt Family to brawl.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sheamus always puts on a good match and Orton has been excellent lately, should be a good main event.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Shall be pretty.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

dxbender said:


> We should have an over/under bet for how long(in minutes) it'll take for someone to make a Seahawks/Broncos Superbowl reference on WWETV(since Raw is in Denver).
> 
> Since show is 180mins long, I'll say 90 minutes is the mark. So I'm going with under.


Orton - "Unlike the Broncos, I won't choke on Sunday when it all matters!"


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Gonna watch as usual. On a scale of 100, i'm 50% excited.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Not an American Football guy, but I'll take a punt on under 15 minutes. Either a generic heel promo or JBL.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I want Shield and Wyatts to have a live mic off... Not gonna happen but I still want it nonetheless.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

We'll just need to get through this RAW. Next week's gonna be good!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad News Barrett to bash the Broncos :mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Not really sure what to expect from tonight's Raw, but as usual I will hope for the best.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Looking forward to another Shield/Wyatt showdown.

Not overly excited for the main event but I'm hoping they have something cool planned if they're feeding Orton to Sheamus last out of the 5 EC opponents. I think it would've made more sense to do Bryan or Cena as the last match.

EDIT: Or anyone but Christian for that matter.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hoping for a shield/wyatt mic battle tonight


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm sure there will definitely see some sort of Sheild/Wyatt showdown seen as it's the last Raw before Elimination Chamber so I'll be looking forward to that. Also I'm intrigued to see where the Storyline goes with Bryan and Kane? To be honest I'm really hoping we see Kane absolutely lose his rag his week and go stir crazy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If we can dedicate at least two hours of the show to building up Shield/Wyatts, I'd be happy with that. 

Of course that isn't going to happen, but it is fun to dream, isn't it?


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

My predictions for this RAW:

- Orton complains about The Authority
- Fandango, R-Truth, Xavier Woods, Santino Marella and other wrestlers who sports entertain me
- WWE App & WWE Network
- Batista/Del Rio segment
- Wyatts/Shield segment
- Bryan beats Kane and the crowd chants "YES! YES! YES!"
- Sheamus defeats Orton by DQ... but there comes Super Cena and the end is f*cked.

so...


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

I forgot... AJ Lee pinned by Cameron/Naomi


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

If the show opens tonight with this or even if we get this segment then I will be pissed off because they keep doing it every week.

The Authority cuts a promo about how great the WWE is, The Network and the face of the WWE. Out comes Orton cuts a promo aggressively and the says he want s to apologise and prove he should be the face of the WWE. HHH says he doesn't like the way he is talking to Stephanie and then The Authority leave the ring and cut to commercials.

With WWE ruining the end of RAW by announcing some tired and over done match.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Sportsnet has this Pokerstars ad during Raw which a guy plays poker on his tablet in the bath against this woman in a library. It's in heavy rotation and it ends with the woman saying something like "nye-nye" and it's driving me nuts truing to figure out what she says, I've seen Spanish version on Youtube and she says the same thing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Remember that clusterfuck Raw ending a couple of months ago with Punk, Bryan, Trips, HBK etc. Sigh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

The Hitman said:


> Remember that clusterfuck Raw ending a couple of months ago with Punk, Bryan, Trips, HBK etc. Sigh.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


SO. MUCH. POTENTIAL.

Squandered. Nothing done with it. Awesome.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

there better be some mic time for the shield and wyatts tonight that's all i ask for, apart from that not really exited at all. sheamus orton main event no thanks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

dxbender said:


> We should have an over/under bet for how long(in minutes) it'll take for someone to make a Seahawks/Broncos Superbowl reference on WWETV(since Raw is in Denver).
> 
> Since show is 180mins long, I'll say 90 minutes is the mark. So I'm going with under.





TomahawkJock said:


> Orton - "Unlike the Broncos, I won't choke on Sunday when it all matters!"


Expect this man to get some mega, cheap heat by referring to the super bowl:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^Ditto on the Shield/Wyatts getting mic time. Especially Dean and Bryan goin' at it. :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully this isn't too 'filler-y'.

A good Cesaro match and some more Shield/Wyatts build and I won't be too disappointed. I hope they can at least make me some-what excited for Sunday.


----------



## igf91303 (Feb 17, 2014)

Christian will lose his chamber spot. i guarantee it


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say we get a tag match with Cena, Bryan, Cesaro, and Christian. I know it's 3 faces to 1 heel, but I get a feeling this will happen.

If not, here's hoping for Bryan/Cesaro. Let that go for the entire middle hour and we might actually get a good Raw!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Meh, have decided that I can't be fucked to watch this tonight. I'll peruse this thread every now and then for some chortles and guffaws, and watch it tomorrow if it sounds enticing enough.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Expecting fuckery, a long Authority segment, and a brawl between the EC competitors to close the show. Don't disappoint me, WWE. :HHH2 :vince


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

An in ring promo between the Shield and Wyatts would be cool.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

lol, I do expect BNB to probably be the one who bashes the Broncos.

Some cheap promo like:

Barrett: "This past Friday, you americans celebrated Valentines day, a day in which it's supposed to be all about love. But I've got some bad news, this city has nothing to love. It's filled with a bunch of losers who can't even win a game that you people call "Football". The real football is played using your feet and is yet another thing that the English are better at than the Americans."


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

This COULD be the final Raw that WWE uses their current logo. Assuming that 1. They are changing their logo, and 2.They are changing their logo for the Raw before the WWE Network launches(Though I wouldn't be surprised if next weeks Raw starts with the old logo,and when the WWE Network clock hits 0,the logo on the screen changes too)


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

As long as ppl keep with the funny comments in here I'll be fine going through another Raw.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm not going to bash RAW and say I'm not going to watch it, and watch it secretly. I'll be moderately entertained with the Wyatts and Shield. But I am looking to see Ziggler, Kingston, Bryan, AJ, The Bellas or Langston compete as well.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The final Raw before the Network Era is upon us. Damn, that's historic. Everything changes next week. Crazy when you think about it.

In other news, I'll be impatiently waiting for the announcement that :vince5 is the new owner of Newcastle United. Cue Adrian Neville debut where he cuts a promo that nobody understands and beats Daniel Bryan in SEVEN seconds. 

IM IN THE FUTBARL BIZNUS NOW DAMMIT 

:vince$


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

60 minutes until the FUN begins!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The WWE Network launches in 6 days so if they don't promote it atleast 10 times tonight I will not be sports entertained


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

More of Orton rapping :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The WWE Network launches in 6 days so if they don't promote it atleast 10 times tonight I will not be sports entertained


Don't forget you can watch it on the app too! :cole3

:vince5


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Every one says it will be a bad show but every once in awhile when a real bad show is expected, we get a good one. Last week wasn't THAT bad especially with Wyatt's running in on Shields match and vice versa. 

I'm really hoping we get lucky and get a singles match or two with Shields vs Wyatt's. Other than that? Cesaro, Ziggler(wishful), Bryan, Authority all should be entertaining. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few. Tag team action has really been decent as of late.

Crowds have been rowdy lately which has helped. we might really need one tonight.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Next week The Network makes it Raw Debut, how will the App react to this sudden impact? Will Cole stick with his Buddy The app or will he turn his back on him and join the Network Alliance? Find out Next Week on Raw :HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> More of Orton rapping :mark: :mark:


More Orton jobbing? Wish he'd lose at the ppv to blowup the WM30 card and create a "WrestleMania you thought you'd never see..."


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This will be bad tonight. Totally a filler show.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm hoping Batista has a brief squash match tonight, just to prove he will be wrestling on Raw occasionally and not just PPV's.


----------



## halo. (Jan 7, 2014)

Just tucked myself up into bed to watch raw from the comfort of my duvet only to find when I turned on my old ass TV it has decided to become a black and white tv for the night, if this is an omen for the raw ahead its not looking good.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> I'm hoping Batista has a brief squash match tonight, just to prove he will be wrestling on Raw occasionally and not just PPV's.


Well it needs to be brief because if not he will get gassed after 2 minutes.

Lets hope he can at least perform his finisher correctly


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

May I just get:

Bad News Barrett burials
3MB Concert or Fuckery

I'm easy to please, WWE. Don't make me beg :$


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who is ready for some









I know I am


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Who is ready for some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you could just post that picture a little bit more frequently that'd be great...


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> WWE are set to announce a new WWE Hall of Fame member tonight, and Scott Hall seems to be the favorite to be announced next. Other rumored names to be going into the Hall Of Fame this year are: the late Paul Bearer, Mr. T, Cyndi Lauper and the WrestleMania 1 main event.



http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-hall-of-...e-to-be-announced-tonight-on-raw#.UwKqOPl_uSp


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> If you could just post that picture a little bit more frequently that'd be great...


And how is that picture any different from your having that Ziggler picture as your sig?


If you don't like seeing it feel free to put me on ignore then you won't have to see it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So is Del Rio gonna get credible revenge on Batista tonight or will he be going into Elimination Chamber looking like a bitch? lol

Never thought I would actually cheer Del Rio on. Don't get me wrong, great wrestler. Just boring as fuck.

It's futile anyways; Batista is gonna get the win Sunday without a doubt.

Guess we gotta watch Del Rio carry Batista's out of shape ass for most of the match. 
Cue a terrible spear and 'Batista Bomb', 123 pin and there's your EC match ladies and gentlemen 

I can be wrong. But Batista hasn't given me any hope in the ring shape department.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

READY TO BE SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince5


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-hall-of-...e-to-be-announced-tonight-on-raw#.UwKqOPl_uSp


:mark: :mark: if it's Scott Hall.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :mark: :mark: if it's Scott Hall.


It would make sense with Jake going in too. I could see DDP inducting them both. Or maybe HBK or Nash would induct Hall?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAy too soon


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So I dropped the little Batistas off at the pool before the show, got my snacks and drinks. All ready to go!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

We're all getting trolled tonight.
The next 2014 HOF Inductee is... *David Arquette* :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> It would make sense with Jake going in too. I could see DDP inducting them both. Or maybe HBK or Nash would induct Hall?


DDP makes a lot of sense. I shutter to think where Roberts and Hall would be right now if DDP hadn't come along and helped them.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great if all Elimination Chamber participants would just brawl in the closing segment?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Banez said:


> Wouldn't it be great if all Elimination Chamber participants would just brawl in the closing segment?


If that wasn't the end I think I would die of a heart attack.
And yes I know that's not really that funny.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

** With Randy Orton standing tall so we can go into Sunday knowing his ass won't retain.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena kicking off the show:
http://instagram.com/p/kibA6-gFHW/


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Few more minutes!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

xD7oom said:


> http://www.pwmania.com/wwe-hall-of-...e-to-be-announced-tonight-on-raw#.UwKqOPl_uSp


Scott Fuckin' Hall!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

God..the nWo memories and the Monday night wars were amazing..so was Razor Fucking Ramon!!!! Both gimmicks were amazing..

Fingers crossed to hopefully see SCOTT HALL as the next inductee!! :clap


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than five minutes! My body is ready! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wasn't going to watch tonight but, fuck it, skip GTA tonight. Right decision? Hutz


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey yo, hopefully the bad guy is going into the HOF tonight


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm here only for Shield/Wyatts


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And here we go.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cena kicking off RAW , damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wasn't going to watch tonight but, fuck it, skip GTA tonight. Right decision? Hutz


Should be lol..it's the last RAW show before the ppv....WWE hopefully will be solid tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, it's almost time. Hoping for a good show heading into the PPV this Sunday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is ready to be sports entertained?!?!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wasn't going to watch tonight but, fuck it, skip GTA tonight. Right decision? Hutz


You are gonna skip GTA to see Raw tonight? That is wrong.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Hey yo, hopefully the bad guy is going into the HOF tonight


HELLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH>>>>> "HEY YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Time for the shit show Ladies N Gents!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Cena kicking off the show:
> http://instagram.com/p/kibA6-gFHW/


Well at least it's not Orton and the Authority.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since Punk is gone, maybe he should be inducted to the HOF


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I can't stand a second of fucking NCIS. Please, tell me I'm not the only one...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It Begins.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

This will be my first time doing the Raw thread during the show. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Triple H/Steph and Orton to kickoff the show probs


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Super Cena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Boooootista Boootista!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena2


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Botch.:lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck a botch before the show even started.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

John Cena...oh yeah, good start.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The champ is here!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Like 70 percent boos for cena


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mixed reaction :cole3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Go away


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

We're already off to a bad start.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Aww... do we really have to start the show with this ******?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The real man people should be booing and not Batista


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That T-shirt isn't even bad for a Cena shirt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm still on the fence of buying the PPV..for those hoping to get it the next day on the Network..i've read that may not be the case lol...anyways...here we go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Side note..i wonder if Cena is still in pain..he's said on various reports he is in pain


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ya damn ninja turtle.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fastest botch by WWE ever.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Never thought i'd be happy to hear John-boys theme .. one more authority introduction and I'd throw up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

It's that time:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing better than Cena opening the show :banderas Hoping we get a great Raw tonight. Last PPV many will buy that the Network is coming, should hype that show a ton.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> The real man people should be booing and not Batista


FUCK Batista.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting with a match?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

onair for a minute and i already am sick of Michael Cole saying "John Cena could be our next WWE World Heavyweight Champion"


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Da champ is hereee


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Fuck a botch before the show even started.


And many more.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Johnny C. came to get money!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello to everyone! I have my beer and my snack ready for another Raw!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Mixed crowd reaction


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> I can't stand a second of fucking NCIS. Please, tell me I'm not the only one...


Well, that is NCIS LA in all fairness.. and It's FAR better than cops repeats that come before and after TNA.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was that little girl seriously booing Cena? :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's 01:00 (AM) in the UK and I'm staying up for the first time in probably over a year, to watch Raw. Going to be live tweeting during it too, to hopefully get the most out of it.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> It's that time:


Only it won't be the WWE sound crew, it will be our remotes


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

John Cena to open up Raw, please no bs I'm gonna win the World Title because the Champ is here business.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course, fruit cake starts with a cheap Foley pop.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And you can tell that you are a suck up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What was the botch? Titantron?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cheap poppin


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, what? An opening segment without Randy or The Authority starting it off?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena is pretty over..you know...if they continue having Cena play second fiddle to other stars....people may tolerate him a lil more?? lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

We want Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Coming out looking like special edition Now and Laters.
The fuck?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm already at one "Fuck off, Lawler" and we're 2 minutes in


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hey, there was a Punk sign!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Guys, it's good they get him out of the way early...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rev. Jonathan Cena about to give the Elimination Chamber Sermon.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Cm punk sign :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I hate Denver, stupid marks are buying everything this tool says


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy with his typical speech


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm delighted there is no Authority. Thank you, Cena!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

House of Cards season 1 finale, or RAW....

I'll give RAW a try.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> The real man people should be booing and not Batista


Both of their asses should be booed.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah. I hope it ends your career.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

No boos for Cena? Interesting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Was that little girl seriously booing Cena? :lmao


I guess she couldn't see him.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Starting with a supercena recap.


He forgot a few "many"s.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Many many many times...yeah, too many.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WAY too many times...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay.. already having trouble caring and this promo is starting so terribly that I just wnat to tune out.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Need a same old shit chant.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

So the champion gets the privilege of facing Batista at Wrestlemania...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> It's that time:


HAHAHA...good one lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Batista main event, confirmed; gj Vince.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Scooby doo will make his debut tonight...

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao This company..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Cena giving us some quick history.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JOBBER SIGN


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

First Yes Chant of the night.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep they have Smackdown mode turned on again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

12 time WWE Champion sounds great :vince5


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE is happy. No CM Punk chants.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Hurry up and wrap up the shitty promo, you fuckin GOOF!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

"Thumb sucking baby" this is why people are tired of Cena.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Last time I checked, Christian has no momentum either. :no:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thumb suckin baby. 

Yeah we got one that whines like a baby, and then we have Cena who just dressed like one.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

did he say thumb sucking


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not that Cena sucks in promos, but this is the same old shit of ever.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cesaro.

:mark:


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

FUCK YES!!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Cesaro!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro vs Cena


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ceasro!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How come he doesn't mention Cesaro beating Orton on SD?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What about Cesaro?


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

CESARO!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Christian = Clapping loser.

Cesaro!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Zeb and Cesaro!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CESARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Cena - Cesaro tonight PLEASE


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

CUE EVERY MAN COMING OUT TO TALK ABOUT THE FREAKING EC

So predictable.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cesaroooooo!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you Cesaro from saving us from a Cena promo


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CESARO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Lame start


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Uh-oh, Cesaro is getting :berried


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cesaro vs Cena? Yes, bring it!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

There he is 

Ces Aro


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

LOOOKEYYY HEREEE !! Antonioo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cesaro!!!!!


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Antonio... no that's not it.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena is so smart start off with Bryan's name to get the fans on his side more lol. At least try to, Cena we get it you'll be the last three in the Chamber fighting for the belt!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Cesaro!!


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank God. Cesaro.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If only what Coulter is saying came true...

:sadpanda


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

My man Cesaro! Please, don't make it job to Cena. :cena


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cesaro is keeping his sights high at least.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

murica


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cesaro making Cena his bitch.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena v Cesaro :mark:


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

New face of America? The dude is from Switzerland.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CESARO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

whats with all the boos?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMFAO Cesaro would beat Cena's ass in a real fight


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY shit cena is tiny


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaro as the new face of America? Well I'm ok with this


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

FUCK he's going to get burried by Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro towering Cena


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Can they at least MENTION that he dropped the 'Antonio' from his name? Don't just pretend it never existed.

Cesaro TOWERING over Cena here.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena just buried Cesaro :ti


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro better go over Cena tonight, or else FUCK THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Cena looks like a midget lol


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Just slap him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Golden Boy just buried Ceasro :ti


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Shaymoose.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Fella's here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And there you go downplaying the opponent. As usual.
And he's the face. I can't with his David Silver ass.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

FELLA.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

them tough words by Cena


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck the fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena burying Cesaro's victory. What a shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes, let's not give Cesaro a retort.. this fucking company...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

....and here comes sheamus to ruin the segment :sheamus


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena :buried: Cesaro's win.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Cesaro looks like a millon bucks.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

So this is a segment with all the participants.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Uhhh ohhhh, Too many limes 6 minutes in!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Please fuck off Sheamus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There is so much annoying going on here that I can't even keep up with it all right now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

lobster head, to many limes to many limes


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's one of "those" segments....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy fuck, Fella with dat big pop doe.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does it feel like Sheamus wasn't gone long enough.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow a very good standoff between Cesaro and Cena completely fucking ruined by this douchebag.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I feel like they've forgotten that the Wyatts screwed over Cena at RR.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena with another subtle burial of a new star. Shocking.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus is completely awful


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I will respect Cena a tad if he calls Fella a Mayo Jar again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fuck off Christian


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Christian's theme is awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Christian!!!!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Christian with a pop? woah


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Christian is actually getting a reaction...

Although very mild...


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Cue Bryan
Cue Orton


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Send out Bryan last so the crowd is exhausted :vince


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lobster head! Its Christian!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Clearly setting up a six man tag right? Where is teddy long when we need him!*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

so all the guys in the match are gonna come out and say they're gonna win. EPIC :StephenA2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ugh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian finally got a haircut :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Captain bluedot! 8*D


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Christian. And the indifference continues.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

C'mon Christian, don't be stumbling on the mic and shit.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Christian with a decent pop, good.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Captain Crickets*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

One of those segments where everyone comes out fpalm


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CAPTAIN NO CHARISMA :mark: :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Mah boi Christian!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

everyone! Clap your hands!!! it's Christan!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck mr boring christian


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Christian: Hey guys!! What about MEEEE??!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan coming out last


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

You all better not shit on mr. captain charisma lol 
snaggle tooth


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Promo gauntlet


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, when is someone going to attack Christian and get him out of the chamber. He so does not belong.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Eughhhh here comes Christian

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

thank fuck they cut him off after ten excruciatingly boring seconds.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's more likely Christian is going to not make it into the Chamber at all than him winning it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

GOAT-face to come out last. The powers that be know who the real face of the company is.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Christian so doesn't belong


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Hurr Durr JBL it's so cool of you to insult Christian. Ugh.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY. What an horrible way to bury Cesaro.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No Bryan wtf.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

if this sets up some sort of Tag Match for tonight I'm going to be upset.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

And here comes the man who has absolutely no chance of winning the EC match...Christian!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Captain Crickets Christian


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Christian messed up on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup, he's officially just Cesaro now, which is fine since it sounds a lot closer to how his real name sounds.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hate how obvious these entrances are


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Save the best for last


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Christian's 30 second promo was better than everyone elses.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Christian appearing a bit rusty on the mic there.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Randy :mark:


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

2 Beltz!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope it's not so obvious where Orton loses to everyone and wins at the chamber lol fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I still prefer "this" segment than a Authority segment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what I love most about these segments, with so little time between when they come out do they expect anyone to believe that they were not standing within 50 feet of each other or anything :lol


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I guess it'll be Christian vs Sheamus at Wrestlemania


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is so "Same Old Shit'-ty that I can almost feel time moving backwards, breaking all laws of logic and physics. 

And I am pretty sure Christian beat Orton at least once.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If I had to put bets on a darkhorse to win this Chamber, Cesaro could legit dominate everyone this Chamber and have his veins pop outta his body with intensity.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN COMES OUT


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Orton talking down to everyone.

He's right though so all good


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hag said:


> if this sets up some sort of Tag Match for tonight I'm going to be upset.


No, it's Seamus vs Orton.




Unfortunately.


Hopefully it's on last so I can tap out early tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Christian 
BURIED


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:yes :yes


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Orton with that shot at Christian


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Christian *& Sheamus* so doesn't belong


Added,


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Dat pop for Orton.

And people say Orton isn't over.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pacmanboi said:


> I feel like they've forgotten that the Wyatts screwed over Cena at RR.


He did?:troll


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Best for last.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Biggest pop of the night so far for GOAT-face.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

DOGE.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They saved the best for last! :bryan :bryan


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bryan's new shirt is sweet.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here he comes!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Does Bryan even need to talk?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The true star comes out!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Talk about rushing something... no fluidity at all to this.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love his new top


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The doge sign and Bryan's new shirt :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So much for exhausting the crowd.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone serious then this cunt comes out smiling


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> I guess it'll be Christian vs Sheamus at Wrestlemania


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Doge sign lol.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Its mr. smiles himself.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Let me guess who got the biggest pop on that segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

everyone standing up and cheering and you can barely hearing them








with the muting


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daniel Borying.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The guevara tshirt :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Orton has been really good the last couple of week!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes ................... :bryan :bryan


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like Orton's promos have improved lately?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:bryan


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck i am bored of seeing Bryan now


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAT POP! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cesaro and now Bryan :yes


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Like Bryan's new shirt.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Not feeling that "Obey" t-shirt rip off. You're like the exact opposite of Andre the Giant.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did anyone see that Doge the Dog sign?


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't be the only that still likes christian.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Most Over Motherfucker in the company. Damn straight.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Everyone serious then this cunt comes out smiling


Cena already came out.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

wow so beard much yes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan needs to shave and cut his hair already man.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

"These people have been doing my talking for me"

Confirmed.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao That dog sign.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

the doge sign lmaooo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

On his top he looks like charles manson


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Really digging Danielson's new shirt.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Overlord Kane the master has arrived.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, talk about merchandise whoring. It's like the WWE is a novelty shop first then a wrestling company like.. fourth.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THIS MAROON JOBBER


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The big corp. retard


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Korporate Kane.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Who the FUCK was booing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like that Bryan just shitted on all their catchphrases, lol. 

And how many fucking people can cram into one segment? Jesus.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Corporate Kane


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

YES! YES1 YES! YEAH! SURE! WHATEVER!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wait a fucking minute. Did I just see TWO camera men on the ring, the boom cam and a camera man following kane out?

They work so hard to keep them out of shots... they give up on that tonight? haha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the new shirt. Finally, a Bryan piece of merchandise that I actually like!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 39m
Sneak peak before it debuts on tv tonight. You have forced their hands. Thank you… more to come. pic.twitter.com/U6RRgNKw32


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Lets be real though.

Why is there a raw and smackdown GM anymore?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

You sold out.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Promo Battle Royal


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Wow* *Such pop* *Much loud*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love the chants!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's Co.Kane


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Cena already came out.


But he didn't walk out to 5 people all saying they were gonna kick eachothers heads in smiling


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Not a bad crowd


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

YOU SOLD OUT CHANT!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol Denver crowd your good


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Watch Christian get injured in this match


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So far, this crowd is great! :yes


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Why the fuck are they editing the crowd now? It's genuinely the most off-putting thing possible. Just mic them. We can SEE them chanting yes, yet they blatantly muffle the audio. Atrocious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kane auditioning for the next Hitman movie?  Shave more off the top


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Those You Sold Out chants :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

YOU SOLD OUT!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Look at how bryan just turns on the audience

How can people hate on him fuck


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Dat 'you sold out' chant though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"You sold out." :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

You touched Bryan???

Instant Heel turn that people give a fuck :lmao


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

"You sold out!" chants are stupid... that was the point. You're not insulting him.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cesaro v cena

:mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

oh the secondary authority character is in charge while the main authority characters are off tonight



wow much suspense


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aw. Would've loved to see Bryan vs Cesaro again.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh god they're gonna make Cesaro job to ass clown.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Would love it if Kane replied to the crowd saying "Yes we did sell out tonight, so thanks for that" in a sarcastic nature.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Christian heel turn?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Cesaro vs Cena? Yes, bring it!


I was right!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope Cesaro goes over

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ugh what a rushed segment. come on just seems so obviously choreographed bleu


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro v. Cena .... oh man!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck this company, Cesaro's getting buried already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why couldn't we get Daniel Bryan vs Cesaro


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena vs Cesaro :wall


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Kane T-T


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

If Cena beats Cesaro clean tonight: FUCK THIS MOTHERFUCKIN' COMPANY!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

How Christian has gotten himself into the chamber I'll never know.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro vs Cena The Cesaro Movement


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Man if only Cesaro would beat Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Thinking about it, it's great that Orton hype the matches he has with Christian than burying him for being the only one that lost.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Cena vs Cesaro should be good as long as Cesaro doesn't get :berried


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

YOU SOLD OUT!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I never seen Christain and Bryan match before. Should be good!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Cesaro's getting :buried :L
Bryan/Christian should be good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Bird's Eye View"...so you're going to hang above the ring?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A bird's-eye view from ringside


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cesaro jobbing fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

REIGNS VS HENRY!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YOU CAN'T BE AT RINGSIDE AND HAVE A BIRDSEYE VIEW.
Fuck.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

A Christian vs Bryan match?? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Meh


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cena vs Cesaro, well Cena ain't making the Chamber he's gonna swing Cena into Heaven. Bryan vs Christan first time they faced I think right?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

what's Christian/Bryan doing opening when it will be better than the main event?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

henry and reigns :mark:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HENRY VS REIGNS FUCK YES

Just put big Roman over everybody. Can't wait until he becomes WWE Champion.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CESARO VS CENA! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Reigns vs Henry? holy cow that's hot.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Oh god they're gonna make Cesaro job to ass clown.


This forum would go ballistic.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Henry vs Reigns should be very good.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Murph said:


> Why the fuck are they editing the crowd now? It's genuinely the most off-putting thing possible. Just mic them. We can SEE them chanting yes, yet they blatantly muffle the audio. Atrocious.


Am I missing something? I have DIRECTV and I clearly heard the loud YES chants along with the motion...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Poor Teddy Long. You know he was at home with the Jergens ready to beat the bishop


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cesaro vs Cena
Henry vs Reigns

FUCK YEAH


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Ahahahahh Los matadors


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Loving the You Sold Out chants!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian heel turn? :lmao


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Cesaro/Cena & Christian/Bryan- could be decent. Pls don't kill Antoni.. Cesaro's momentum John.

Heel Christian? :lmao


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Great opening segment.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Cesaro Swing is going to happen to Cena tonight. I guarantee it. Christian is about to JOB.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Christian heel turn incoming


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

THAT HEEL TURN!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh look a Christian heel turn :russo


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Heel Christian.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

DAT HEEL TURN :lol


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Henry v Reigns

Christian Heel Turn

:mark:


----------



## Armestyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Holy shit when did Christian turned heel?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena CAN'T defeat Cesaro clean. That would be stupid, like make Orton and Cesaro look bad at the same time.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian went Heel


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Heel turn OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Christian heel turn:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Did Christian just randomly turn heel?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian heelish is a good thing..his face run is boring as fuck lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No this should be Sheamus fuck off Christian!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Has Vinny Mac purcahsed Newcastle FC yet?? lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ARGH after seeing the Reigns v Henry match I thought Raw was shaping up to be pretty good!! Then they just popped my bubble with that 6 man tag.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, Christian's heel again. :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Fuck this company, Cesaro's getting buried already


buried?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Spanish jobbers vs. The Wyatts.

Hey, maybe we won't get the shitty clapping with a heel Christian in this match.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Christian heel turn? :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Not a bad crowd tonight.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Dat challenge for the Wyatts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Blue dot's irrelevant ass is so much better as a heel but he still won't go anywhere.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Heel turn?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Look at how bryan just turns on the audience
> 
> How can people hate on him fuck


It's fun to hate what's popular.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

The heel turn was so damn random.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Why would i not be surprised if its Bryan vs Kain at WrestleMania.....this company


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow

Cesaro - Cena
Bryan - Christian
Henry - Reigns
Orton - Sheamus

Not a bad night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OH SHIT CHRISTIAN HEEL TURN :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So, random turn by Christian.. becasue...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Christian turned heel :ti


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Christian Heel turn outta nowhere

WWE knows how to tell a story


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Christian on that Alicia Fox shit


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Is Christian a heel now? Did I miss something?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Christian must really be hated if he gets a heel turn like that.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I suppose that it the easy quick way for a heel turn.

Cheap shot on the most cheered guy? Yup, that'll do it!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Captain Corporate


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What!? I blink and Christian made a heel turn? Well, better for him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Man if only Cesaro would beat Cena.


We'll get a Sandow-style match and everyone will praise Cena for "putting him over".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah guys, Christian turned heelish...good....that face turn sucked ass!!! fpalm

HAHA :lol :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Most random heel turn ever.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Guess Christian's officially turned heel considering the sucker punch and Bradshaw even saying that he's liking what he's doing.



Hag said:


> wow so beard much yes


such over many technical wow


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm sure Christian will still clap like a retarded seal


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian heel turn perfect timing, Bryan will get his revenge for this attack and win this match you know he will!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena v Cesaro is going to be so good.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont understand why they dont have Sheamus turn heel. Christian is at the end of his career and constantly switches from heel to face. Sheamus has been a face for so long he needs to turn to refresh his character.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I miss good RAWs.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The Spanish jobbers vs. The Wyatts.
> 
> Hey, maybe we won't get the shitty clapping with a heel Christian now.


I honestly hope they don't use that annoying lighting they always use during Sin Cara's matches.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm half expecting Christian to lose and for Kane to get pissed at him for losing and destroy him thus removing him from the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> buried?


Whenever someone who's got themself over faces Cena, it always ends in one outcome.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why is it a heel turn per se? Just a rival competitor looking for a leg up heading into the match and thus the EC.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O Christian heel turn!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> buried?


Yep. You know the drill.

Getting owned in promo = buried :genius


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Christian better not be that same Heel we saw in 2011. :\


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe people are going off Bryan because they wanted something new not just Cena with a beard.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Christian W.O.A.T.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Armestyle said:


> Holy shit when did Christian turned heel?


Now. I think this was their first ever match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian is just pissed because people could give two shits about him haha :


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I honestly hope they don't use that annoying lighting they always use during Sin Cara's matches.


Wyatts vs Power Rangers happened on Main Event without the lighting, so I don't expect it to be mood lighting tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

people actually think christian turned heel...

:ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

If Christian just turned heel, how amazing would it be if he won the chamber? Getting that well deserved WWE championship he should have won ten years ago?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Bet Christian's going to lose.

Wait, is that even a bet?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Cena v Cesaro is going to be so good.


Yeah I'm pumped for this one!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Now. I think this was their first ever match.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They've had at least two prior to this


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Who cares about Christian?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Now. I think this was their first ever match.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They had a match on SD! where Daniel Bryan caught Christian mid-air with the Yes! Lock and tapped him out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> Cena v Cesaro is going to be so good.


Agreed. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Orton vs. Sheamus, Cena vs. Cesaro, Bryan vs. Christian and Henry vs. Reigns all in one night.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Weed the people sign spotted!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Attacking Bryan = Make's you the greatets heel in company.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I still like Christian but my god he's irrelevant. Hopefully he'll actually be able cut some good promos now though.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

CYC said:


> people actually think christian turned heel...
> 
> :ti


people think christian didn't turn heel

:ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait didn't The Authority attack Christian last causing him to stay out a couple of months(storyline wise). So why is he helping Kane now?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Christian Heel turn outta nowhere
> 
> WWE knows how to tell a story


Not random.

Christian said he was going to be desperate. He won his next match. The won another. Then he lost to Orton, then he got kicked in the face by his "friend." Now he realized he's got to be desperate.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So they're giving Bryans reason to be eliminated by the looks of it


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CYC said:


> people actually think christian turned heel...
> 
> :ti


Right, I'm just going along with it. lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Weed the people sign spotted!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Man, Daniel Bryan's new shirt is awful.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

darkguy said:


> Wow
> 
> Cesaro - Cena
> Bryan - Christian
> ...


Hopefully they are lengthy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"The most dangerous Christian ever."

I think the Crusades have something to say about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

With Punk gone....expect Bryan to remain on top of the WWE card for sure...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Isn't the most dangerous Christian I have ever seen one of those nuts from the westboro baptist church?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena Vs. Cesaro announced, i don't know if i should be excited or scared!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd is hot for Bryan right now. Then again, what else is new?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

A evil Christan is a better asset to the WWE.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Wait didn't The Authority attack Christian last causing him to stay out a couple of months(storyline wise). So why is he helping Kane now?


If it happened more than 3 months ago, it didn't happen :vince5


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is always selling that damn arm.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Dat Wyatts match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish Punk wasn't being such a pussy. The Chamber would have been awesome with him in it, yet we get Christian.


----------



## EZDinero (Feb 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> With Punk gone....expect Bryan to remain on top of the WWE card for sure...


I am not sure! I think Punk will be back soon! Cool theory at outofmycage.com


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this was a random heel turn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"There are two sides to every story: The truth and yours Michael" LOL! JBL had a good line there.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Standing Corporate Kane > this match


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao The Spanish jobbers vs. The Wyatts.


During that match I am going to watch this.






Because the Real fucking Robocop


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them Bryan chants :bryan :bryan

LOL at Christian MOCKING bryan!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This good be a very good match. Wonder why they made Christian act heelish :hmm:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Right, I'm just going along with it. lol


Wouldn't be surprised if he came out on SD like his attack on Bryan never happened.


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Just tuned in, what happened between Daniel Bryan and Kane?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Just tuned in

Why is Christian acting like a dick?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, Christian is definitely a heel after mocking the "yes" chants :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Christian mocking the yes chants haha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Did Christian is trending world wide


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Sinisterness said:


> people think christian didn't turn heel
> 
> :ti


Hasn't Christian always acted like a cocky face? He may just be acting like this to send a message


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Mocking the yes? Definitive a heel.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Christian heeling it up, he's so much better as a heel.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Christian is a heel now?


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad I get to see another Orton and Sheamus match......


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Snapdragon said:


> Just tuned in
> 
> Why is Christian acting like a dick?


christian turned atheist


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Say how do you use the WWE App again?


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Kane looks so handsome


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Dickhead Christian is the best Christian.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Just tuned in
> 
> Why is Christian acting like a dick?


Because he has decided to be the 'most dangerous' Christian ever!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Did Christian" trending worldwide. :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Christian is a million times more interesting as a heel.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

SIGN CHUCK TAYLOR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

unDASHING said:


> christian turned atheist


:clap


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

"I SHOULD BE THE CHAMP"

"Maybe this Christian could"


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

"I should be the champ."

:lmao No... ...just no.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Christian a heel now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I wish Punk wasn't being such a pussy. The Chamber would have been awesome with him in it, yet we get Christian.


Would have loved to seen Punk in the ppv!!! To be fair...the WWE should have put in someone besides Christian..it's a wasted spot to use it on him...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man, Christian plays such a good asshole! Love it!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No you shouldn't.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Its basically a PPV quality night in terms of matchups. Yea the Wyatts face jobbers but they're in action.

Hopefully they don't do anything lousy for the Usos-NAO set up and AJ gets a bit of time for the divas. Also they need to do something with Swagger and Big E


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

good watch so far but christian is a cunt


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know the height from the top rope down to the floor?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another ad break:lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Christian being the showman.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

two ads during one match friggen WWE


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Really....commercial


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha #WeThePeople and Cesaro is trending.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

They could save WM30 by having Christian win the title in the Chamber and defeat Batista in the WM main event. I'd enjoy that more than anything else that's been presented. #FuckThisCompany


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

unDASHING said:


> christian turned atheist


:lmao 
it's sad to say it's true. Just look at Punk.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Mocking the yes? Definitive a heel.


Love your sig. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I should be the champ"

Motherfucker you shouldn't even be in the match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh. I am so sick of hearing 'the flying goat' stfu JBL


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

So Christian doesn't like the yes chant!

Christian talking shit to Bryan

All we need is Christian's Jackets and we have the Instant Classic back!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian as a prick is watchable (Y)

I'll give him that...he still sucks though but least he's more entertaining for me on the TV


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

iAMcaMMAdian said:


> They could save WM30 by having Christian win the title in the Chamber and defeat Batista in the WM main event. I'd enjoy that more than anything else that's been presented. #FuckThisCompany


I love Christian, but I'll become king of the universe before that happens


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i hate the first hour commercial barrage because it's always the most viewed hour


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> "I should be the champ"
> 
> Motherfucker you shouldn't even be in the WWE.



FTFY


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd rather Christian be heel, this match is 5x better because of the way he's acting! I'd mock the yes chants too, i'm sooo over Daniel Bryan...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

VRsick said:


> Does anyone know the height from the top rope down to the floor?


Going to say around 10 feet


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

On the one night Christian ceases his clapping routine, Headliner is absent :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> Why is Christian a heel now?


He jobbed to Orton and Shield, now its time for him to job to babyfaces on his way out the door.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Has Vinny Mac purcahsed Newcastle FC yet?? lol


Is that what hes doing?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

I still don´t get the Christian hate that suddenly appeared her but whatever

I actually would like to see him being a big cunt


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

unDASHING said:


> christian turned atheist


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw is Ads.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

Fuck CM Punk he isn't even missed... out with the old, in with the NEW!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to see the Russian guy wrestle tonight...


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

CM Punk! CM Punk! CM Punk!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Fuck the haters, a pushed heel Christian is the best heel in the company.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder which heel will come out making fun of the Broncos tonight.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

What's with the Christian hate. He was an internet darling in 2011...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did we seriously just get a third commercial?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I prefer Christian being a heel. He was going nowhere as a face. Well, he probably won't go anywhere as a heel either, but at least he's far more entertaining to watch now.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BarneyR10 said:


> Fuck CM Punk he isn't even missed... out with the old, in with the NEW!


Que? :cena3


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

captaincharisma24 said:


> What's with the Christian hate. He was an internet darling in 2011...


The same thing that happened to Ziggler


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol what the fuck?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf is with everyone hating Christian in this thread.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#Mark said:


> Fuck the haters, a pushed heel Christian is the best heel in the company.


He ain't winning as a heel either, but I do like his mocking in the ring


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Do they go to a commercial break whenever a CM Punk chant starts?


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope the heel turn is permanent


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn i hope Scott Hall rumors are true and he's inducted tonight..would totally > :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## totalstranga (Feb 16, 2007)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Christian is a million times more interesting as a heel.


Agreed


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Love your sig. :lmao


Thank you. I love it too. :lol
Heel Christian > Face Christian.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Crowd is really hot for Bryan tonight. Me gusta.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Christian why kick out...why?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I just got home. I see you guys saying that Christian turned heel?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is one over motherfucker!!!


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking ad breaks! This might have been a decent match, shame we aint got to see alot of it yet!


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

My RAW randomly cut out before the roundhouse :HHH


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian was a better Heel than Face


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Oooooh YES!

Haha awesome crowd tonight!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BarneyR10 said:


> Fuck CM Punk he isn't even missed... out with the old, in with the NEW!


He isn't missed, yet you brought him up out of nowhere during a match he isn't even involved in. LOL

Anyways, I always liked Christian as a cunty heel. Face Christian is too bland. Way too bland.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

BarneyR10 said:


> Fuck CM Punk he isn't even missed... out with the old, in with the NEW!












this smile is very missed! don't get carried away


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see "Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns" trending.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian would actually make a good heel manager..he's good on the mic..and seems very weasel-ish lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ONE MORE MATCH LMAO.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably for the best Christian turned heel. At least now he can get a reaction.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Nice to see "Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns" trending.


Spear of the Year

Well next to Mysterio


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Would love Christian to win this!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

it's clapping time! :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this crowd is awesome


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This match is awesome!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Stop fucking clapping!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Christian Clap :lol much love on this forum!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BarneyR10 said:


> Fuck CM Punk he isn't even missed... out with the old, in with the NEW!


Well, it's going to be much different in Chicago in two weeks, trust me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*THERES THE LAME ASS CLAP* :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Just tuning in.. Did Christian turn heel or something? I'm relatively confused.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

EVEN HEEL HE IS CLAPPING! :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Got 'em.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This crowd is hot for Daniel Bryan. He could take a shit in the ring and they'd pop for it. Did Cristian heel ass starttd clapping? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bryan wins! Good match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even heel Christian can't stop the clapping. :cheer


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

You really thought Christian had a chance? :no:


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Gotta protect Christian with that ending :ti


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wins against Orton and Christian
-burial.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

good match


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

THE MASTER OF THE SMALL PACKAGE


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Christian can't catch a break heel or face


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I dug that match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great match excellent way to start off raw


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice match.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

Screw "heel christian" or whatever. Those 2 put on a great opening match, something we haven't had in a long time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bryan got it! Unpredictable ending, good stuff!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I LOVE YOU KANE!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good ending. Once again, Christian puts on a better performance than most of the roster could ever even hope to do, but I bet Vince won't care.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

EVEN AS A HEEL HE IS CLAPPING. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HARD FART VICTORY.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao I'm starting to like Korporate Kane!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> EVEN HEEL HE IS CLAPPING! :lol


He can't help it. Some people it's meth, for Christian it's clapping.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS! Kane vs Bryan!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Nice to see "Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns" trending.


Los Matadores were trending a few minutes ago. Just about everything on the show will trend at some point. It usually lasts only a minute too. It's not nearly as big a deal as the WWE make them out to be.

Good match.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Very solid match with Bryan and Christian tonight to open Raw, Christian was extremely motivated tonight stay a heel please.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he say "Hard Fart victory"?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Hard fart victory" ????


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Kane v. Bryan!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good crowd.....

Christian turning heel was nice..even though i still don't care much for him.

Nice match...thumbs up (Y)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel Bryan vs Kane.


----------



## BarneyR10 (Jan 30, 2014)

WWE needs to go to Chicaco in order for the fans to fully Support CM Punk? that's sad.. no one fucking misses him... it's going to be funny if his own hometown doesn't chant his name or if the Yes Chants take over like they always do lol

CM Who?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wooo bryan vs kane :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh look Bryan had to win by roll up, he is getting buried!!
#sarcasm


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh shit, it's finally happening! And not on PPV!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kill him Kane


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"A hard farted Victory".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane is so ripped


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Weaken Daniel Bryan and make it look like he'll lose to EC. Then give him the title and see if he can make a decent run


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: Kane.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Stad said:


> HARD FART VICTORY.


I thought I was the only one who heard that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesss! Kane in action AND more Bryan!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't say if was a good or bad match, there was more ads than match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Is he wrestling in dress shoes?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

If I can see it, then I can do it. If I just believe it, there's nothing to it


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I love how often the WWE has Daniel Bryan doing double duty, he's had more matches in like 2 shows than guys like Zack Ryder and JTG have had in about a year.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

IF Christian had won, he'd have faced Christian... ha... first time on who knows how long there's a good line from the stooges


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ads......


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Way too fucking short.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I want to see the Russian guy wrestle tonight...


Again. Not Russian.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my fucking god. American TV is an absolutely disgrace with the amount of ad breaks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3 ad during a DB match

such


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kane and Daniel Bryan BETTER have some sort of chemistry after being a tag team for so long.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Another commercial - forget this shit, I'm out.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kane vs D-Bryan? :ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kane/Bryan! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Jeez, another break? Starting to take the piss a bit now.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hope this is another good one. Bryan with these gauntlet matches.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Kane is freaking ripped for his age, he doesn't have saggy muscles like Batista does.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Once a great tag team and friends, now enemies!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another ad break and we are only 30 minutes into the show :shaq


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane in fucking good shape!!!

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Kaaaaaaaaaaaane :mark:

arrrrrrgghhh fuck you adverts you dick.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Well at least we won't get this match at WM now


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

***1/4 for Bryan vs. Christian. Great start to RAW.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Can anybody tell me what happened in the opening segment? Just gettin in from work and missed it.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

checkcola said:


> IF Christian had won, he'd have faced Christian... ha... first time on who knows how long there's a good line from the stooges


Haha, funniest thing JBL has said in months.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Another break holy shittt


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BarneyR10 said:


> WWE needs to go to Chicaco in order for the fans to fully Support CM Punk? that's sad.. no one fucking misses him... it's going to be funny if his own hometown doesn't chant his name or if the Yes Chants take over like they always do lol
> 
> CM Who?


Don't be disrespecting CM GOD like that brother.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, when did Kane get so ripped he looks amazing.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kane fighting in a suit like if he's I.R.S or something, well at least their won't be a WM bout between the two.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A commercial right now? Seriously? Before the match has even begun? fpalm


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

SP103 said:


> "A hard farted Victory".


thanks, I thought I was only one who heard it that way.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> Oh my fucking god. American TV is an absolutely disgrace with the amount of ad breaks.


You should watch an NFL game sometime. We're used to them over here.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I love how often the WWE has Daniel Bryan doing double duty, he's had more matches in like 2 shows than guys like Zack Ryder and JTG have had in about a year.


The guy has been doing a ton of double duty this past year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

hng13 said:


> Can anybody tell me what happened in the opening segment? Just gettin in from work and missed it.


Everyone in the chamber came in and said they'd win it, Kane made Cesaro/Cena and Christian/DB, Christian attacked DB from behind.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That Christian/Bryan match was a tease smh. Toooo short


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Can anybody tell me what happened in the opening segment? Just gettin in from work and missed it.


Adverts. Adverts everywhere.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

But guys if there weren't so many adverts then how else would I know about the bacon bowls or the cheesesteak shuffle?!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk never had to work 2+ matches a night. Yet he quit. #Punkquit


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

These ad breaks.

But Bryan works double duty, shows you why the fan's love him. Great selling too, Cena should learn from Bryan on how to sell a hurt limp.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Raw is Bryan......


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

hng13 said:


> Can anybody tell me what happened in the opening segment? Just gettin in from work and missed it.


Cena comes out
Cesaro comes out (gets buried by Cena)
Sheamus comes out (gets buried by crowd)
Christian comes out (gets buried by himself)
Orton comes out (gets buried by repetition)
Bryan comes out (gets buried by Kane)


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

A break/30 seconds? what the blue hell?


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

wife beater


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Almost a month in to the RTWM and there is no semblance of where any of this is heading. Is it Kane/Bryan or HHH/Bryan or will he sneak away with the belt... Taker is being held til next monday most likely, Batista v whoever for the champion and it doesn't even feel like a WM feud being built at all there and... maybe the Shield imploding though Shield v Wyatts would be better at WM.

I just... I don't get it. I just don't get this shit anymore. How can you be this fucking stupid to fuck up the RTWM this badly any year, let alone the big 30th anniversary?


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol at people complaining about the number of ads. NFL games have AT LEAST twice as many. You fuckers are spoiled by the fact that soccer has like no ad breaks :side:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

hng13 said:


> Can anybody tell me what happened in the opening segment? Just gettin in from work and missed it.


We're having Cena/Cesaro, Sheamus/Orton, and we just saw Bryan/Christian, who apparently turned heel by attacking Bryan from the back before the start of the match.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE know's that people want to see Bryan, so let's put all the ads they can, because they know that people'll wait to see the GOAT. :bryan


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Chrome said:


> You should watch an NFL game sometime. We're used to them over here.


Drives me fucking insane. I remember tapping out of watching an episode of Friends when I was NY because there was literally about 4 ad breaks in the first 10 minutes of the show.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Everyone in the chamber came in and said they'd win it, Kane made Cesaro/Cena and Christian/DB, Christian attacked DB from behind.


Thanks man. Hope Cesaro goes over Cena.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Kane wearing a shirt when he is ripped?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahah kane in that wife-beater


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Big Red Jobber


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bad ass Kane :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought Kane was Bull Buchanan for a second.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Sinisterness said:


> Cena comes out
> Cesaro comes out (gets buried by Cena)
> Sheamus comes out (gets buried by crowd)
> Christian comes out (gets buried by himself)
> ...


:trips2 would be so proud.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

That heel to the face of Bryan should be a gif.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Literally 5 mins since end of last break. Gotta get the $ & £ outta D Bry double duty. I'm done with live RAW after tonight but have just put food in the oven and opened a beer so I'm sticking round tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"You don't go to the car wash to get your teeth fixed". Thanks KFC. Also I don't think anyone working at the car wash has ever had their teeth fixed, just like KFC employees have never graduated 6th grade. #Wings


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL wtf did JBL just say haha


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Michael seeing Sasquatch and black helicopters again :jbl


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Another commercial - forget this shit, I'm out.


But you only have 2 hours and 30 minutes to go


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Who knew Kane was so hood with that Wifebeater.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Kane is in better shape than he was 10 years ago.

Dat DDPYoga:jericho3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. Korporate Kane sure took the vibe out of this crowd.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't get over how great Kane looks. Best he's looked in years.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you put Kane back in the suit from the Attitude Era, he would look exactly the same. The dude is in amazing shape.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane has some baddass attire


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

When was the last time Kane had a match? Anyone remembers?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane is a ripped muthafucker.....

As for Triple H vs. Bryan...yeah i expect this matchup


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*SIMPLE ARITHMETIC INTO CALCULUS! BOOYA! *


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Cole meant to be a face commentator? because I really don't want to cheer a guy who is so insanely unlikeable.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ole chant starting? Get some Bryan offense in.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> "You don't go to the car wash to get your teeth fixed". Thanks KFC. Also I don't think anyone working at the car wash has ever had their teeth fixed, just like KFC employees have never graduated 6th grade. #Wings


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Kane looks like a beast.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane beating DBryan in a Wife beater shirt. Excellent


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Quasar said:


> Kane is in better shape than he was 10 years ago.
> 
> Dat DDPYoga:jericho3


I laughed only because I learned what DDPYoga is today.

Relevancy joke :ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> When was the last time Kane had a match? Anyone remembers?


Against Bray Wyatt? At least, televised.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And we have our first 'boring' chant of the night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans are spoiled..already chanting boring :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

fuck you Denver this isn't boring. you know what's boring your football team.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BORING CHANTS DURING A BRYAN MATCH. NO!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I can't get over how great Kane looks. Best he's looked in years.


Agreed, dude is ripped. Not sure why the fuck he's wearing a shirt.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Boring chants during a Daniel Bryan match?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this boring chants while the precious is in the ring?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chrome said:


> You should watch an NFL game sometime. We're used to them over here.


At least the NFL has somewhat of an excuse, they just air commercials during the downtime. Never during actual plays.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

you sold out chants lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Hey look, they are doing YES chants and I can hear them! Not sure what you guys are talking about with all this muting going on... *


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jordo said:


> this crowd is awesome





Midnight Rocker said:


> This match is awesome!


WE'RE AWESOME!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Best Kane has been in a long time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Um Bryan looks too awkward doing the Hulk up thing lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

In that attire Kane is less Corporate, more Stella drinking Job seeker.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

lol what


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Boring" chants during a Bryan match?!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

meh...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So who's rescuing Bryan?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

he looks like a wife beater


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Kane ending a match in DQ?

I thought it would be a countout.

But at least someone got buried.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dat disqualification heat!* *booooooooo* :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL at JBL so hopelessly fighting for Kane


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Kane does look ripped though.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

First forty minutes of Raw includes Daniel Bryan. Lol.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't want for the inevitable Bad News Barrett segment where he buries the Broncos. :mark: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The road to WrestleMania kids.. 

Fuck our lives.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I thought Kane was about to drop a pipebomb on the crowd :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Well.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane: Yeah I know, I'm disqualified :draper2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

At least we're not getting this match at WM...or at least I hope so.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I was hoping this'd be the end of Kane vs. Bryan


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

*And if Christian really is a heel now, GOOD!*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Glenn No Fucks Jacobs.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Bryan out of the chamber.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SP103 said:


> The road to WrestleMania kids..
> 
> Fuck our lives.


It'ls like a fish flopping around out of water...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well there's the out for DB not to win the chamber.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan won


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BORING chant

ANd people wonder why Punk left, No one want to work with kane he is boring as fuck


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i wish the shield wouldn't breakup yet


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Odd how Kane is in batter shape now than he was ten years ago.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Kane is in amazing shape for someone turning 47 in April.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kane: Yeah I know, I'm disqualified :draper2


He mis-said "a sell out". Maybe all the voices in his head said something else.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

byran never got saved lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Agreed, dude is ripped. Not sure why the fuck he's wearing a shirt.


Because another person in the Authority doesn't want to look worse. :trips


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Has Kane had a boob job? Sporting a pretty impressive rack! 

If it weren't already obvious before I guess it is now that Kane is costing Bryan @ EC.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Was this the way to remove Bryan from the match, so he could be put in the main event? After that match, I don't think there is a chance we'll see Kane/Bryan at WrestleMania.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, anyone else thinks this may put Bryan out of the Chamber due to injury?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

bryan for the first 40 minutes = quality tv


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> "Boring" chants during a Bryan match?!


Once Bryan got into it the crowd came alive. They should let Bryan just call the match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


> I thought Kane was about to drop a pipebomb on the crowd :lol


lol me too man.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does Issaac Yankem work at KFC?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's babygirl time!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

More Ambrose talking!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BRAZZERS


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hear those 'you sold out' chants. Dam, those guys in Chicago are going to have a field day


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

the fucking size of reigns


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Reigns is so fucking smooth it's unreal.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Roman Reigns just might send Mark Henry back to the IR, word.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dirty Dean

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Renee has been in the middle of Shield before.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL at Ambrose surprised Henry showed up after eating last night :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 Reigns wins while Ambrose can't. Of course. Fuck.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THE SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns looks so outta place lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol if Reigns get the win against Mark Henry


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins trying to wet that underwear lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I love that Seth is like the glue of the Shield keeping Ambrose and Reigns from bickering


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Henry vs. Reigns is gonna be a God-tier match.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

ROMAM IS THE ONE BEING AN ASSHOLE WHY IS HE THE ONE TURNING FACE?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> So, anyone else thinks this may put Bryan out of the Chamber due to injury?


I think either he won't be 100 per cent or he'll be pulled out.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And people say Rollins sucks on the mic. His little tidbit was delivered great just then.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BELIEVE DAT, Y'ALL!*


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Renee's tone against the Shield

:mark:


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Good Shield promo. These 3 are the future for sure.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Reigns is getting much better on the mic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dudstep music???? :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

glad I got home for end of the match and that shield segment did I miss anything important?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The EC song is perfect for a Shield/Wyatts vignette


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Am I the only one that like less and less Reigns everytime?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

That music totally killed the mood


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dubstep for a PPV?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Rollins and Ambrose were totally UNF during that scene


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the dubstep song on this elimination chamber


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good god Reigns is huge


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'd go gay for Roman,


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> So, anyone else thinks this may put Bryan out of the Chamber due to injury?


No way. If anything, it's to make him seem like he has less of chance then pulls out a win. I am somewhat hoping he does, so people can stop crying about him not winning a title.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Ughhh that ppv dubstep music sucks balls. it's soo hard to listen to for a wrestling event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kane does look amazing..i agree....


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Will Reigns add a new move to his arsenal of 3 tonight? I hope so. I have yet to see the hype.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

While it's on commercial here's some eye candy, enjoy


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone notice that Reigns was in the front in the Shield graphic?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> I'd go gay for Roman,


Cool....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I'd go gay for Roman,


:lmao:lmao:lmao The shield goes in dry I'd bet.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

truelove said:


> glad I got home for end of the match and that shield segment did I miss anything important?


That was Bryan's 2nd match of the night, his first match was against Christian.

Christian turned Heel.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

You know, since Rollins has been on the main roster people have said one of his flaws was his mic work but I don't think I've seen him deliver a bad one yet.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I really like dubstep but I don't think dubstep works for a PPV theme song


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


> Reigns is getting much better on the mic


Yep.

He's almost got the personality of a wooden board now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man awesome Chamber commercial!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Screw dubstep. God it sucks


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns is making Ambrose his bitch.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Renee. Jesus. So hot.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Am I the only one that like less and less Reigns everytime?


It annoys me personally that he is booked so much stronger than the other two. He doesn't deserve that at all. The other two don't deserve to be booked as not nearly as good as him. Especially Ambrose.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kane vs Bryan is the only thing from WWE to trend on twitter worldwide thus far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

That Shield/Wyatts match at EC is going to be so good! :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yep.
> 
> He's almost got the personality of a wooden board now.


I'll agree he's pretty meh, but I do think he's improved.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Was that... was that a rape ad?


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Renee. Jesus. So hot.


Dean ambrose is one lucky MOFO.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

USCena said:


> Ughhh that ppv dubstep music sucks balls. it's soo hard to listen to for a wrestling event.


Because they play it sooooo much right? And even then, in like :30 to :45 intervals. You're right though. So. Hard. To. Get. Through! 

fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> While it's on commercial here's some eye candy, enjoy


Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Are they going to run with an injury angle with Bryan and have him quickly eliminated at the EC match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Reigns is making Ambrose his bitch.





Buckley said:


> I'd go gay for Roman,


Well after this guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> It annoys me personally that he is booked so much stronger than the other two. He doesn't deserve that at all. The other two don't deserve to be booked as not nearly as good as him. Especially Ambrose.


Honestly, Reigns gets such a better reaction than Rollins and Ambrose, that WWE should be capitalizing on it. Shit, even the kids cheer for his spear.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE should pull the ultimate move to promote the WWE Network tonight: 

#EC4FREE


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus, dat PPV music. Trying so hard to be relevant and mainstream :lol 

Nobody gives a fuck about that shitty Dubstep any more.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Dean ambrose is one lucky MOFO.


For looking like a balding caveman?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Kane vs Bryan is the only thing from WWE to trend on twitter worldwide thus far.


"Did Christian" and "Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns" also trended earlier.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Was that... was that a rape ad?


yep :|


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I probs won't go gay for Reigns (or anyone else) but if I was gay, you bet I'd let that ***** go OOOOOOOOOOOARRRRRRRGHHHH on my ass.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao The shield goes in dry I'd bet.


Believe that!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And 46 minutes into the show, we get our first WWE Network plug.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Did anyone see that British rape ad? Jesus christ. Cringe worthy.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> "Did Christian" and "Mark Henry vs Roman Reigns" also trended earlier.


Nope.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Good lord, Summer Rae is so fucking hot! *


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fandango wooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God are they doing this again?!?!?


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Lol if Reigns get the win against Mark Henry


It wouldn't be too much of a shock since he already beat Henry almost two months ago on smackdown. :ti


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

anyone else HATE that WWE network theme?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Ohhh nooooooo ;(


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer Rae <3


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay I'm done with this Emma/Santino vs Fandango/Summer Rae feud.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> It annoys me personally that he is booked so much stronger than the other two. He doesn't deserve that at all. The other two don't deserve to be booked as not nearly as good as him. Especially Ambrose.


Yeah, I liked it how it was last year, when all three were booked equally.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer and Faaaaaaaandaaaaaaaangoooooooooooo!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What a pop for Santino. unk2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

More SantinGoat and Emma


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fanjobbo


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Santino-Fandango-Emma

Why...

WHY...

WHY!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...........And now we're into the horrid portion of the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello Jerry

Come take a seat over here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango with the jobber entrance. Appropriate.
Santino to get his win back from last week


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA! :mark:

And she did the power strut!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Santino is here to remind us that he exists.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Summer Rae. :yum: :yum: :yum:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This shit again?fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THE REMATCH THAT EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE. :vince5


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

World's Best said:


> For looking like a balding caveman?


Well... No for pulling Renee.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I guess it's time for a bathroom break


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

She can't even do Santinos walk


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat music... its dance time


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> Yep.
> 
> He's almost got the personality of a wooden board now.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Your go home show for the Elimination Chamber leading into an anniversary Wrestlemania folks.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> It annoys me personally that he is booked so much stronger than the other two. He doesn't deserve that at all. The other two don't deserve to be booked as not nearly as good as him. Especially *Rollins*.


Fixed


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

#EMMALUTION


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Emma so hot


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay I love Emma and all but she needs to get into the ring or are they saving it for the Elimination Chamber preshow?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Emma :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Emma is an airhead..that's her gimmick?? Pretty much a female Santino right? fpalm

She's hot, but her dancing is pathetic and cringeworthy lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now WWE realize they have to put Emma's character over by showing us what she's about????


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Well I am so happy she likes to fucking fish. I feel mucho better about her as a wrestler now! Boom*


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Demoslasher said:


> anyone else HATE that WWE network theme?



NOOOOO NOOOOO NOOOO I want that theme so bad but I can never see it on YT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

emmas stupid hands


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Another example of something that's actually fun in NXT not translating to the main roster.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL at Emma with Santino. Bizzarrrrrro pair


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

World's Best said:


> For looking like a balding caveman?


He's banging Renee


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Now* they want to give this background on Emma after she's embarrassed herself for a few weeks. makes sense.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Why the fuck has Santino not been released yet? Guy's a joke.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at the JOBBER sign popping up during this match.



KuritaDavion said:


> ...........And now we're into the horrid portion of the show.


Invalid on the grounds that Emma and Summer are out there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dammit! Dammit! Dammit! Dammit!
Well maybe they will give him back that shit loss from Friday.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

#YesMovement stickers:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So Emma is an airhead..that's her gimmick?? Pretty much a female Santino right? fpalm
> 
> She's hot, but her dancing is pathetic and cringeworthy lol


You'll be doing the dance soon enough.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Give us Emma v Summer to show every how good they are.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

...but remember how Santino almost won the Rumble in 2011? :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Remember when Fandango beat Jericho at Wrestlemania?


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus christ, enough with Fandango and Santino. Watching Summer and Emma would be better, this is the same bullshit every week.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, sure, they'll chant boring for a Daniel Bryan match but not this. Fuck you.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd lick those hands though


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

bjnelson19705 said:


> This shit again?fpalm


What's wrong?

This is the re-rematch of the year. :dance


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They should have brought back Eugene, so he could team with Emma. Potatoes gotta stick together.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

#EMMACENTRIC #EMMABORTION


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> THE REMATCH THAT EVERYONE WANTS TO SEE. :vince5


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> ...but remember how Santino almost won the Rumble in 2011? :lmao


And the EC, againts Bryan? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Summer Rae looked like she face planted there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Thi is... ugh....


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ahaha wtf.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Santino returns to do television just for this...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This ain't PG


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dafug is going on


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Emma </3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm oh god


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> #YesMovement stickers:


Looks like someone will take over Cena as the wrestler whose most merchandise is produced of.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Would've been so fucking awkward if they kissed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fandango with the cock block


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

what the fuck are they doing with Emma....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is cringeworthy as fuck lol...definitely wrestlecrap


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This is dismal.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

knotted hair problems lol


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Just because something works in NxT doesn't mean it will work in Raw. Emma's dance is just that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emma/Santino love story tho...

:StephenA


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My. God. 

There isn't a 1800 Got-Junk truck big enough to carry away this garbage we are witnessing.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Remember when Fandango beat Jericho at Wrestlemania?


Wait, What?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So thankful that shit has ended


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL Really? fpalm :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Santino and Emma have a great weird chemistry


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Lucky I'm taken Emma, but who wouldn't slam Emma even if she's dizzy?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

emma went full retard


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I fucking hate Emma, ugh


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Everyone is dizzy and the kiss and just what the hell

Oh well, win for Fandango!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on emma!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :lol at the JOBBER sign popping up during this match.
> 
> 
> 
> Invalid on the grounds that Emma and Summer are out there.


Valid on the grounds I have to watch Santino flirt.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Fandango is such a cockblocker. :lmao :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in a dark room watching this and I'm still suffering from second hand embarrassment fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Buckley said:


> Honestly, Reigns gets such a better reaction than Rollins and Ambrose, that WWE should be capitalizing on it. Shit, even the kids cheer for his spear.


Perhaps more of a reaction than Rollins. I wouldn't say he gets a better reaction than Ambrose.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

That guy in the :lelbrock behind Emma dancing :lol


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't know what's more cringeworthy, the whole Emma/Santino thing or the fact that Fandango actually won the match.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol that was so fucking funny hahaha


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao santino.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> what the fuck are they doing with Emma....


They have sports entertained her


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Hall of pain!!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> fandango with the cock block


:lmao

BTW, Renee is bolder than the guys here.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Just fucking let Emma wrestle. Only AJ and Summer on the roster are as talented.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

MARK HENRY'S BACK GIRTH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Airplane spin! bama

Good to see Fandango suplex drive that clown Marella after he got flirty with Emma.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mark henry is dripping with sweat hes only walked 5 feet


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dammit Santino, didn't you learn anything from Beth Phoenix?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

WTF IS THAT SHIRT


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Has Mark Henry's face inflated?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> She can't even do Santinos walk


Wait till Tista gets a hold of brother. That bitch won't be able to walk straight and #EMMAlution would turn into #EVOlution because she's gonna want a piece of the guys who tutored Dave into becoming the pussmaster that he evolved into.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

that shirt rules


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*THAT'S WHAT I DUEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*​


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mark Henry with another goat promo


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' man is maaaaaaaaaaad!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#WhoopDaBadPeople

#ThatsWhatIDo*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> emma went full retard


:lmao :lmao :lmao Exactly! Never go full retard!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

THAT's WHAT I DO!! love it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

NO FUCKS GIVEN HENRY :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF was that?! :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even Mark Henry makes her wet, she on a massive dry spell?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This match is about to be a fucking classic.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Job, THAT'S WHAT FACE'S HENRY DO!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Love that Boo This Man sign!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

And now I want Mark Henry to win.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

The people walking behind the shield......


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Da Shield


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

That Batista sign LOL


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Seth Rollins is holding the same water bottle he pissed in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Beast Man Roman Reigns!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Shit's about to get real.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I pray for another member of the shield to compete later


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jordo said:


> mark henry is dripping with sweat hes only walked 5 feet


Thats sad


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Santino/Fandango then a Mark Henry match? The rest of Raw better not suck this bad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

mark henry GOAT on the mic


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I expect Reigns to win or.....some more problems within the Shield


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Remember when Ambrose would lead the shield out.....




Happy times back then


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Boo This Man" Batista sign hahahahaha


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

boo this man sign :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol I just saw a sign with Batista's pic and it said boo this man


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DEM RATINGZ COMIN IN DOE!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Henry vs Reigns this is a PPV worthy match we are going to see hopefully!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

TripleG said:


> The Beast Man Roman Reigns!


Rollins >


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, its SHIELD TIME!


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *#WhoopDaBadPeople
> 
> #ThatsWhatIDo*


Whuppp them indeed. He needs to pull another stunt like that again. I want to see someone else get strapped.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

here we go :mark:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Emma is hot.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is gonna turn into a 6 man with the Usos


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins and Ambrose though


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> The Beast Man Roman Reigns!


Alongside "The Architect" Seth Rollins and "The Wild Mongoose" Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is trending!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant wait for this one.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DashingRKO said:


> Lol I just saw a sign with Batista's pic and it said boo this man


Saw it, too. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Lol I just saw a sign with Batista's pic and it said boo this man












:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

that BOO THIS MAN sign w/ Batista's face on it :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Henry dominates most of match

Sudden distraction

Roman mash

Roman spears

Roman wins

:HHH2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Hall of Pain + DATZ WHUT AH DEW = Ratings. :henry1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Missed the Botchtista sign


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I like how Rollins took his time to jump over the barricade. ***** was straight analyzing the situation and what angle and height would he not botch at.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at Miz's jobber promo on Da App! :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't want to hear about these fucking peoples' menstrual cycle.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dat dyson


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

it's fucking true.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow that smoking ad was creepy


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Should turn Reigns in to some savage warrior and basically have him be Khal Drogo.

Reason for that is literally just that I think he looks a bit like him.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Reigns squashed Henry on a Smackdown. He will squash him here too. #FutureFaceofWWE #Goodbooking #Forced


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Boo this man. HAHAHAHA. 


screenshot windows 8


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey.


carry a big stick :curry2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Dat random Teddy Roosevelt graphic.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

...ok


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Teddy Roosevelt was black?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THEODORE ROOSEVELT DEBUTS NEXT WEEK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Teddy Roosevelt promo :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Henrys new shirt


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

wyatts incoming


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Carry a big gore huh JBL? :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BOOOOOO to the WWE for cutting out the start of Henry's entrance.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Teddy Roosevelt = The Man!


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

President's day.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mark Henry's back! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Teddy Roosevelt DA GAWD. Bradshaw inadvertantly referencing Rhyno by calling Reigns' spear the Gore lel.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Henry with the half jobber entrance


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Reigns vs Henry 

:mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns chants


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

JhnCna619 said:


> Boo this man. HAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> screenshot windows 8


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Teddy Roosevelt .... debuts soon? New WWE Superstar?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

dem roman reigns chants :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought i heard Roman Reigns chants lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"Roman Reigns" chants! :mark:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm sure Kane enjoyed that Roosevelt quote since his life motto is "speak softly and carry a 3 foot dick".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And Reigns is gassed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roman Reigns chants!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats what i doooo


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

checkcola said:


> Teddy Roosevelt .... debuts soon? New WWE Superstar?


-Gets buried to Booker T-


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

People actually chanting for Reigns? This crowd might not so bad after all.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Henry will try to pin Reigns. Other Shield will interfere. Reigns will get mad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I like how Rollins took his time to jump over the barricade. ***** was straight analyzing the situation and what angle and height would he not botch at.


"'The Architect', Seth Rollins." :cole3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Samoan drop by Reigns.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is Seth Rollins actually calling spots for this match though?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

3 minute match


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Where are the "You can't wrestle" chants when you need them?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

CYC said:


> Henry dominates most of match
> 
> Sudden distraction
> 
> ...


I can't remember the last show Reigns hasn't speared someone on.

Do Ambrose or Rollins even have finishers anymore?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JhnCna619 said:


> Boo this man. HAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> screenshot windows 8


lmfao! : : :


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Still pisses me off they took Kane's record..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dane Ambrose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O Samoan Drop!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The RATINGZ have doubled! :henry1

Screw off you tattooed jobber


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope that this crowd go nuts with Cesaro.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

dat lift


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL at Cole's overreaction.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"He's almost dwarfed by Mark Henry!" 

WHAT?!?! Lawler...Jesus.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat "boo this man" Batista sign :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

You can't be a true Samoan if you don't use your head or use a Samoan drop and Roman Reigns did both with ease.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Dat One Handed Samoan Drop!

Move back Cena. :reigns


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

One armed samoan drop. Damn.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Teddy Roosevelt .... debuts soon? New WWE Superstar?


Teddy vs Taker WM 30. :vince$


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOAHHH


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JYD headbutt. :clap

The Samoan Superman's swag just went off the charts. :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Reigns is awesome


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Squash match loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That superman punch is a thing of beauty. :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Admit it some of you roar with Reigns when he does that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The end of Mark Henry!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Superman punch followed by the SPEAR!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dean Ambrose sad face


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WORD UP!*


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Bullshit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That Superman punch is sickkk


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love the superman punch


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Total







they make Henry a Jobber for Reigns.


This company


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Now the booking is becoming super man for reigns... and turning me off from a guy I liked before. Way to go WWE, way to fucking go. Blah...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Great spear.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:StephenA


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Henry just pulled a Jericho.


Henry.. victim of a squash match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, he squashed him like a jobber. :lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Awesome for a quick match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Reigns flexing.

And Dean's reaction. While Seth turns into Roman's fanboy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Dean feels salty


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns beat Henry clean

You mad Ambrose? :draper2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fucking Hey!!! Reigns kicked his ass!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Ambrose's duck face is everything.*


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

What's the point of Ambrose beating on Henry?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All that beautiful crazy.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

WYATTS AND SHIELD!!! FUCKING GO TO WORK, GENTLEMEN!!!


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Seth liked that one :lmao


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ambrose going offf yess


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ambrose slipped. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, would have made more sense if Ambrose interfered right before Reigns won. Oh well, like the story development.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ambrose beginning his heel turn too, haha. 

Reigns worked that match kinda shitty too


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CYC said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> carry a big stick :curry2


:renee


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That Reigns face turn is coming.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe9 Reigns telling the spaz "that's weak"


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

:mark: Wyatt Promo :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL @ Rollings being a hype man for Reigns! :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wyatt promo :mark:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This Roman Reigns thing seems like a fad. Just give it time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wyatt is here.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They've got a rocket stuck right up Reigns' ass. Guess we'll see soon enough if it explodes or not.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at Ambrose kicking a man down when he's beatin! :lol :lol

I LOVE AMBROSE as a heel  :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL at Rollins excited!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wait. Wait. 
So Reigns disapproves of beating the shit out of a guy when he's down. Because. He's in the Shield. 

Jesus. Fucking. Christ.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is creepy as fuck, love it


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

WWE pushes a new star, complain. The usual.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

We're here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wyatt/Shield Segment


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"What are you doing?"
:lol

Bray singing
:lol


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Wyatts :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL at Reigns squashing Henry.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Did anyone else shed a tear for Reigns' victory? The guy's a fucking beast! Perfectly executed match for its time and purpose.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty much a squash there. Not expecting that. Beginning of the Summer of Reigns right there.

Here comes some bat shit craziness from Wyatt!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao reigns "what are you doing"


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

The Shield/Wyatt feud has been the one thing worth watching since in the Road to Wrestlemania. And it's not even a match at Mania.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Another great Bray Wyatt promo! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Seriously the best promos.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Checking in for Monday Night Fuckery.

Have I missed anything lol-worthy yet?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns squashing Henry


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JhnCna619 said:


> What's the point of Ambrose beating on Henry?


One does not question a crazy motherfucker like Ambrose.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why is Reigns suddenly against kicking people when they're down? They've been doing that for months.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

How about you come out here and talk that noise


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Punked Up said:


> WWE pushes a new star, complain. The usual.


How they did it pre Royal Rumble and even in the Rumble was organic.. it made sense. Now all we get is the cocky smiling face in a superman role.. you know, what we've seen for the past decade already.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

#TalkThatNoise


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> WWE pushes a new star, complain. The usual.


Pathetic, isn't it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is still winded from that squash match LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield Vs. Wyatts....seriously, I might jizz in my pants.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Love how the Wyatts aren't bitches


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Love this feud. 


More interested in this than the EC match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome Promo!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Reigns had to be the one to speak lol..

SHIELD vs. WYATTS NOW >>>>>>>>>>>>>> :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh Shit


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Ayyyyy!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh baby! RUN!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is the man.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Checking in for Monday Night Fuckery.
> 
> Have I missed anything lol-worthy yet?


The tattooed jobber squashed the RATINGZ


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

oooooooooooooooo :mark:


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay so I'm not tuning in yet so I can avoid this Bray promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wyatt family promos are beyond epic.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This feud is pretty awesome. Bray killing it as always.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Really? Make Reigns talk after Wyatt? You can see that Reigns is so bad in mic after that.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

YES!!! It's go time!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT THIS IS LARGER THAN LIFE.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"Are you willing to die?" :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I"M MARKING OUT BROOOOOOOOOOSS


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

If you aren't willing to die, you already lost damn epic words by Harper and Wyatt. No...IS THIS GOING DOWN or just another awesome tease?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Shield/Wyatts is the best thing to ever happen.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

OH HELL YES


----------



## GiveMeAHellYeah (Jan 27, 2014)

This match at EC is going to be EPIC


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

This feud is soo good!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Totally wasn't expecting Reigns squashing Henry. That was surprising.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> WWE pushes a new star, complain. The usual.


They push the least talented member of the shield based on his looks.

That is why.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...the fuck are they doing having this match at Chamber? Should be saved for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is what we need...to factions that ARE NOT pussies....this is good shit!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The entire damn roster young or old should be looking at this feud.. These guys are making it feel freaking epic without touching each other...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

i got goosebumps


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Really? Make Reigns talk after Wyatt? You can see that Reigns is so bad in mic after that.


he said 3 words lol your just a hater


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These announcers need to SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I am so hyped for this match :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Die? That's not very PG, Harper.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is so damn cool!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

EC is looking stacked. Shield/Wyatt and a WWE Title chamber that actually feels important, Batista/Del Rio, and two undercard title matches.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Guess who's in the middle?

:reigns


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

De Ja Vu.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This fued rules


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh fuck! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

No more cock-teasing like last week. They better actually fight this time.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

likely going to be harper rowan vs rollins ambrose later


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lol Shield chants


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Yup. The Shield are faces now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So does Bray and his family get a paycheck? Does he have a bank account or does he receive his money in coins?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

IF they are smart they'll not let them touch tonight... gotta pay or stream to see that! lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Dean acting so hard.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

So Mark Henry gets a jobber entrance, smh, sad to see what has become of Mark Henry. Guess everyone will get steamrolled by the superman push of Reigns.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Evolution said:


> Checking in for Monday Night Fuckery.
> 
> Have I missed anything lol-worthy yet?


Best first hour in ages. Christian heel turn then he got beat by Bryan. Kane then faced Bryan and got himself DQ'd by attacking his shoulder. Cesaro v cena later.

Reigns just squashed Henry.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This match is going to be so good! :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

We saw this last week.. let me guess someone backs out


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Ambrose to become a Wyatt at EC.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> They push the least talented member of the shield based on his looks.
> 
> That is why.


... and they turn into Seth into a fangirl for Reigns and Dean into a bitch in the process. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone gonna complain cos Reigns stepped forward first


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is MANIA worthy to be honest!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Brief but noticable Shield chants. :clap

Dat SAWFT sign doe.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Cannot wait for this match on Sunday :mark:


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I like when Ambrose looks to Reigns to notice he's not in the middle :lmao:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

come at him brah


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns can go fuck himself with his fabulous hair and no substance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

this is fucking epic that stare down


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Rollins is fucking HYPED :mark: :mark: :mark:

love it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> This is what we need...to factions that ARE NOT pussies....this is good shit!!! (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y) (Y)


I'm sorry, want to repeat that?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lel.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They push the least talented member of the shield based on his looks.
> 
> That is why.


What creative meetings have you been to where they've given you this information?


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Another fake out! :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn you tease too much


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm more excited for this match than I am the chamber.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck, that was dumb


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Acerbitas said:


> So Mark Henry gets a jobber entrance, smh, sad to see what has become of Mark Henry. Guess everyone will get steamrolled by the superman push of Reigns.


He is going to get the Cena treatment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So does Bray and his family get a paycheck? Does he have a bank account or does he receive his money in coins?


He receives pay in hugs


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Match going to be sick


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao The Wyatts just gave every mark in the world the biggest case of blue balls.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they basically just repeated the same thing from last week. 

Still cool though.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wyatts don't fight for free. #HeymanHustle


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Come on, FIGHT MOTHER FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

OML said:


> he said 3 words lol your just a hater


No, I'm not. But after the great speach of Wyatt, making Reigns say "Come here and show us" with no emotion is boring If I was a hater, I would complain of the squash of Henry.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> No more cock-teasing like last week. They better actually fight this time.


No they need to save it for Sunday


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I GOT GOOSEBUMPS HOLY SHIT
AMAZING SEGMENT


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This feud is fucking awesome. I have very high expectations for their match on Sunday.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This is going to be a great match! Wouldn't mind seeing a rematch at WM. :clap


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Match of the night this Sunday


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, Pepsi Center packed to the rafters!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

That was pretty good! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Wait. Wait.
> So Reigns disapproves of beating the shit out of a guy when he's down. Because. He's in the Shield.
> 
> Jesus. Fucking. Christ.



Face turn, face turn. Coming soon.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

This is going to be me when the Shield and the Wyatt family finally face off.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If you're not willing to die for it you've already lost.

Brilliant.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Best feud ever


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish for Cesaro to go over. He's not.:no:


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Reigns can go fuck himself with his fabulous hair and no substance.


You are just fierce tonight aren't you?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

GOOSEBUMPS! What a segment, what a feud!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> No, I'm not. But after the great speach of Wyatt, making Reigns say "Come here and show us" with no emotion is boring If I was a hater, I would complain of the squash of Henry.


It got a louder crowd reaction than ALL of Wyatt's promo.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So they moved a step closer this week. Progress ositivity


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Shield will attack them during their match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Three years ago, something like that would have NEVER been able to happen with six WWE midcarders. So wonderful to see how much stronger they've gotten in that respect.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The most well booked members of each stables stepped up first. The future jobbers stepped up afterwards. You know it's true.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This fued is awesome


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damnit...that TEASE 

Anyone find it odd that there has NOT been ONE mention of BATISTA...considering that Mania is shortly away and he's main eventing it?

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Last year the plugged the shit outta the main event in advance before mania but now...nope.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is so going to cost Reigns the match on purpose.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The Wyatt's Rule!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Blueforce7 said:


> This feud is fucking awesome. I have very high expectations for their match on Sunday.


It's just going to be used to put SuperReigns over.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Imagine the anticipation if they built this till Mania?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love the Wyatt promos.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

They are doing a masterful job at building the suspense for the Wyatt/Shield match. This is truly "Once in a Lifetime"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punked Up said:


> What creative meetings have you been to where they've given you this information?


You really cant see them prepping Reigns after his RR record setting elimination, and his squashing of Henry that he is not going to be the one to get the super push of the shield?

Use your eyes its obvious he is the one, and you just admitted he was getting pushed and you were bitching about people claiming he was.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I got home to see the Shield and the Wyatts go through the same sequence as last week, so I was not sure if this a repeat episode.

Sums up current WWE in a way.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I FEEL LIKE THE CHILDLIKE EXCITEMENT BUILDING INSIDE ME!!! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Typical everyone wanting everthing NOW, this build up is perfect


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

EC is gonna be >>> Mania this year


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> It got a louder crowd reaction than ALL of Wyatt's promo.


This


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is going to get the Cena treatment.


...and he's gonna fail. He's nowhere near as talented as Cena (I say this as someone who can't stand Cena). He's just a fad. Once he gets overexposed, his push will die.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Everyone's going to hate Roman in a year. 
Calling it now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm telling you-They should release the Network this week and offer the Chamber free of charge. Give us a reason more than a free week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah the breakup is happening, it's obvious. Sucks but oh well :argh:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This has been such a great feud so far. I'm sure the match on Sunday will be just as great. Props to all six men. :clap


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ho ho inc said:


> This is going to be me when the Shield and the Wyatt family finally face off.


Me to :mark::mark:


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How is this an awesome feud? Unless people are just basing it off the fact that both stables are awesome (which I agree with)..

All they've done is cut promos on each other and teased a brawl two weeks in a row, the exact same way.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose is so going to cost Reigns the match on purpose.


I don't want to see that ughh haha.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Shield and Wyatts need to quit the foreplay, oil up and start fucking!!

Might put my money on them putting on match of the night Sunday.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

stop with these raps ads please it's just so disturbing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For those complaining about Super Reigns, remember that if he gets hot enough and over enough we will finally get to have heel Cena

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> It's just going to be used to put SuperReigns over.


The Wyatts are going to win it and it'll be used for the Shield breakup. That's the one to get Reigns over.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Seriously. Every single week 70% of the segments are exactly the same as the week before.

Vince is so preoccupied with The Network that the current product is suffering from repetition, laziness and lack of creativity.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I love how Batista has yet to be seen and we're an hour into the show.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SP103 said:


> I'm telling you-They should release the Network this week and offer the Chamber free of charge. Give us a reason more than a free week.


That would seem the most logical choice. Not sure why they aren't offering EC on The Network.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Not complaining, since we're actually getting it, but Shield vs Wyatts is a fucking Wrestlemania feud. Reigns could've turned after Mania. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really cant see them prepping Reigns after his RR record setting elimination, and his squashing of Henry that he is not going to be the one to get the super push of the shield?
> 
> Use your eyes its obvious he is the one, and you just admitted he was getting pushed and you were bitching about people claiming he was.


You've completely misinterpreted my post. What leads you to believe that he's being pushed solely off of his looks? He connects with the crowd well (see: his 5 words got more of a reaction than all of the Wyatt's promo), he's a generational talent (2nd? 3rd? Don't know but he's got it in his genes) and he's an absolute freak of an athlete.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rape ads on my stream. Lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Fargerov said:


> How is this an awesome feud? Unless people are just basing it off the fact that both stables are awesome (which I agree with)..
> 
> All they've done is cut promos on each other and teased a brawl two weeks in a row, the exact same way.


And that is how it should be. Its much better then them wrestling every week (each other( on RAW then again at the PPV.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Part of me is gonna cry when the Shield do officially breakup. Great group


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This Shield storyline has been done nicely. Good job WWE Creative.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

finalnight said:


> For those complaining about Super Reigns, remember that if he gets hot enough and over enough we will finally get to have heel Cena
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just like how Daniel Bryan is hot and over enough? :HHH2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Again the rape ad!? What the fuck!? NOT PG!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Typical everyone wanting everthing NOW, this build up is perfect


Exactly. 

WWE: "You wanna see The Shield and The Wyatt's fight? Buy the PPV on Sunday"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> I love how Batista has yet to be seen and we're an hour into the show.


To be honest, I wouldn't mind him being nowhere to be seen for the entire show.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Everyone's going to hate Roman in a year.
> Calling it now.


lol, look around you, it's happening right now. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

finalnight said:


> For those complaining about Super Reigns, remember that if he gets hot enough and over enough we will finally get to have heel Cena
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol stop.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns/Henry was absolutely dreadful. Even more proof that Reigns isn't worthy of his push.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

WWE should just give Reigns the Lesnar push and be done with it.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't mind him being nowhere to be seen for the entire show.


Or ever again.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

The Wyatts/Shield match is getting an incredible build. Wyatt is truly a fantastic promo cutter.

I'm pretty certain that the match will be a Wyatt victory which signals the end of the Shield and gives Bray some momentum before taking on Cena at Wrestlemania.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

bjnelson19705 said:


> I wish for Cesaro to go over. He's not.:no:


He's going to be introduced to shovel nation tonight.:berried:buried:cena5


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

BigSillyFool said:


> Shield and Wyatts need to quit the foreplay, oil up and start fucking!!
> 
> Might put my money on them putting on match of the night Sunday.


Dude, you are why they say wrestling is gay, GTFO.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

All hope for Cody going somewhere and being involved in something meaningful at 'Mania gone. Pre-show tag match. Great.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

product placement


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI CODY PLAYING WRESTLING TOYS!!!! :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> You really cant see them prepping Reigns after his RR record setting elimination, and his squashing of Henry that he is not going to be the one to get the super push of the shield?
> 
> Use your eyes its obvious he is the one, and you just admitted he was getting pushed and you were bitching about people claiming he was.


I expect Reigns will still lose though with the crazy push Bray is also getting.. It is to easy for them to make both Reigns and Bray look amazing while having Reigns lose due to the likes of Ambrose and/or Rollins causing them to split.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

SEE THESE TWO GUYS? THEY AREN'T GOING TO FEUD AT WM!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

From WWE tag title match to a match vs. Mr. Excitement and The Big Guy. Bad times for the Rhodes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This freak playing with children toys


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Only the pimps play the toys in the locker room


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't believe the IWC's (inevitable) heel turn on Reigns has already started.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

CYC said:


> Just like how Daniel Bryan is hot and over enough? :HHH2


lol fans need to realize only way cena will be overtaken is if the new face actually sells merchandise

cm punk was our only chance since bryan doesn't sell shit


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Legos? 
GOLDDUST CRAWLING UP :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be amazing if the EC were free on The Network. Would be a nice way to kick it off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

These grown ass n!gga's playing with toys! :lmao


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

How sad


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

the fuck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These ad placements


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Goldust sounding just like dusty lmfao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They got The Rhodes Bros doing this shit? Is Truth in the shitter?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the techno music is fucking lame...

so this is the start of the goldust vs. cody angle...CODY seems to be turning heel now huh


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hahaha Goldust.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STAHP.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, these toy advertising segments are always weird.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Here we go


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> I can't believe the IWC's (inevitable) heel turn on Reigns has already started.


People obviously hate superman booking, and rightly so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Again the rape ad!? What the fuck!? NOT PG!


Did someone say rape ad


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Evolution said:


> WWE should just give Reigns the Lesnar push and be done with it.



I personally prefer slower, more organic pushes. He's distanced himself as the best in the stable, kayfabe wise, now he should work up a little as a singles competitor.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fucking Goldust ahahahaha


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bad News!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Product placement time.

I know they're brothers and they're reminiscing but isn't Dustin a lot older than Cody?


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

hahahahahha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

lolGoldust

BAHD NEWZ BAHRETT! :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao Barrett's such a dick.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

pointless segment


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone arrest Goldust he just admitted he performed Animal cruelty


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm afraid I've got some bad news.


*knocks over toy set

*walks away


:ti


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WTF?! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wooo barret next wwe champ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BRITISH JOBBER


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> the techno music is fucking lame...


Dubstep. 

Bully Barrett.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is the new R Truth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cool. My fucking awful Dish service cuts out as Barrett walks in.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Double jobber entrance


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BAD NEWS


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad News Biff Barrett


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Again the rape ad!? What the fuck!? NOT PG!


I thought it was something from Emmerdale or something. Well it's past 2 in the morning so PG is out the window plus it's British TV not American.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I normally hate those segments, but that was actually kind of funny, lol.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No reaction for either.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kofi and Swagger don't even deserve an entrance :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Do we need to download the app to see Cody and Goldust build the rest of it??


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nothing like brotherly bonding. :3


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

BadNewsBarrett


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WTF did I just watch?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lmao @ goldust and barrett


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Bad News Barrett how dare he :O


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Beautiful character development.

*sigh*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BNB with playground bully tactics. What a ****** :ti


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wish we can get this again.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That seem like a hint that Taker might comeback as The American Badass or Big Evil


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Barret is a dick to fake legos!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

How brutal, the double jobber entrance. :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Goldust sounding normal.:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Swagger with a new level of jobber entrance with no entrance at all. :lol


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao at that Barrett segment. So stupid it's hilarious. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Random JBL chant, of course.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

WADE :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cody and Goldust having that brotherly moment making up for the stuff they missed on back in the day.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

lmao that backstage segment with goldust, rhodes, and barrett was comedic gold looooool.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Cm punk!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> WWE: "You wanna see The Shield and The Wyatt's fight? Buy the PPV on Sunday"


No...You wanna see it? Download the WWE Network!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Goldust needs Booker T to play off of again.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

xdryza said:


> He's nowhere near as talented as Cena (I say this as someone who can't stand Cena).



In the ring, mic skills or both?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Lol, Barrett. :lmao


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

The fuck was that :ti


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk chants muted again lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Barrett better come out again during the night and shit on the Broncos


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

CM Punk chants died quick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> I can't believe the IWC's (inevitable) heel turn on Reigns has already started.


It's not hating Reigns... it's hating the booking. If Reigns was simply being pushed as before, without the megaforce they are putting now, and clearly trying to make him the next superface, people would love this. The problem, we are getting teh same ole face with him apparently and we are sick of it. He and the Shield were awesome as ass kickers that just took names and beat the shit out of people. But suddenly he's all noble? Suddenly he's swagging all over with a big smile? Fuck that shit... I don't need another god damned Cena...


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Need gif of Barrett now!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Do we need to download the app to see Cody and Goldust build the rest of it??


This app. What is this app? How do I download it?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> That seem like a hint that Taker might comeback as The American Badass or Big Evil


unk2


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

JBL and CM Punk chants?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Poor Kofi has been getting the random chant treatment a lot lately it seems.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Punk chants!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

CM Punk chant, immediately muted by the WWE

Goddamn


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punk chants.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

And the chants start!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stad said:


> Punk chants muted again lol


Or they just died down...


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Funny segment


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao JBL chants louder than Punk chants.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Chanting the OG Tattooed Jobber's name fpalm


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> That seem like a hint that Taker might comeback as The American Badass or Big Evil


I hope so honestly


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bad News Brown said to Cody and Goldust fuck your toys!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'CM PUNK CM PUNK' *all realise he walked out on themm* *slowly the chants fade away..*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dougfisher_05 said:


>


well theres an app for that


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JBL chants = We don't give a fuck.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

JBL...JBL...JBL...JBL...

-no reaction-

CM PUNK! CM PUNK! CM PUNK!

-mute-


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sucks to have seen Cody drop to this level. When i saw him facing Orton i thought he'd be main event material but it looks like he is back to where he was at before.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> People obviously hate superman booking, and rightly so.


He believes in and fights for justice, he punches the mat like Supes does when he lands after flying and his signature move is the Superman punch. Might as well book him as a superhuman to cement his status as the Samoan Superman.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No one gonna acknowledge Goldust mentioning American Badass Undertaker? No? M'kay.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kofi's attire gets more and more ridiculous every week


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

When is Miz gonna come out? :lol :lol :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> 'CM PUNK CM PUNK' *all realise he walked out on themm* *slowly the chants fade away..*


Haha sounds about right!


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope they chant CM Punk till the end of time!!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

ShaWWE said:


> In the ring, mic skills or both?


Both.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the fuckin' Chicago show!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

ZachS22 said:


> I hope so honestly


Him coming back as the American badass works if he is feuding with Lesnar as they could look back to their past better.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

We go from Wyatt and Shield faceoff to a segment featuring a Lego rip off toy fpalm


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

No one gives TWO shits about Swagger


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi stealing that spot from Tanahashi!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Sucks to have seen Cody drop to this level. When i saw him facing Orton i thought he'd be main event material but it looks like he is back to where he was at before.


I agree. Instead of being involved in something meaningful, he'll probably be in some filler match at WM, especially now that he's involved in these shitty segments, and on irrelevant pre-show matches.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Kofi's attire gets more and more ridiculous every week


Is like a fucking watermelon. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Did they really mute the CM Punk chants? Lol.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Crowd is dead.


You were saying?

They popped big for that false finish


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Crowd sounds loud.. pans to mostly still crowd, some not even watching.. hmmmmm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol at what Kofi is wearing. When did this happen I've been watching every week lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

themizsucks said:


> No one gives TWO shits about Swagger


No shit.

He's negative 4 on the shits.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Is like a fucking watermelon. :lmao


I like it how has to be a watermelon :side:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

booking that patriot lock to be strong


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's with this random Swagger push?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Swagger wins and the crowd goes mild.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BIG 
BOOTY
HO


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Or they just died down...


Muted. I'm in the arena right now and they are LOUD.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait when did Big E lose the 'Langston'?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Big E... :no:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

TIT E


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> No one gonna acknowledge Goldust mentioning American Badass Undertaker? No? M'kay.


You mean the crowd or us?


Some here know but most just don't have any f's to give.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

V! V! V! V!


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Some short fucking matches tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Someone gif that Zeb face when Big E hit the ring please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Zeb's face was like when he saw a black man in a restaurant with him at the same time for the first time in the 60s.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jack Swagger cover your eyes!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swagger with the ankle lock!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Loving new black ref!

Wow, Jack Swagger actually won. I guess it has something to do with the Intercontinental match..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The start of Big E's entrance sounds like a drive-by...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

They really seem to be plowing through entrances tonight


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Is like a fucking watermelon. :lmao


well he is a ..... wait I won't go there


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

My god, WWE is actually putting in time to build the undercard...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn pressed for time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big E Langston looks like a Masters of the Universe action figure.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Is always good to see some buil-up in a feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, they actually removed the Langston from the barbell graphic on Big E's minitron. Kudos to the monkeys in the production truck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So that's who the IC Champion is :downing How far that title has fallen


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck Big E. He is the king of boringness.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> You were saying?
> 
> They popped big for that false finish





Stad said:


> Muted. I'm in the arena right now and they are LOUD.


Well there we go.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

themizsucks said:


> No one gives TWO shits about Swagger


I guess you missed the crowd getting into the match


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst RAW I have ever seen on my life so far.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Stad said:


> Muted. I'm in the arena right now and they are LOUD.


k


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Wait when did Big E lose the 'Langston'?


The same time Cesaro lost the 'Antonio'.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Making sure the guy you're pushing doesn't get a jobber entrance :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kofi taps out!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

I would love to hear Undertaker's ABA Theme interrupt someone's promo.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, I'm hyped for EC. Swagger vs Big E is gonna be great.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are they shortening names again?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

man I really hate the name change. Big E sounds so incomplete as fuck

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good GOD they are giving Swagger a title match? What now. Does he OD on Heroine while driving an 18-wheeler that's on fire and crashes into an orphanage full of dyslexic babies?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Swagger vs Big E, the Chamber match AND Shield vs Wyatts. Elimination Chamber is looking great!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi's attire is so ridiculous, it's hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> man I really hate the name change. Big E sounds so incomplete as fuck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yea, you could almost tell Cole was trying hard not to say Langston.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big E to kill 3MB.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Big E is the Big B(which stands for BORING AND/OR BLAND). 

I notice that he's got the same build as Scott "Flash" Norton but without the badass-ness and mean-look.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This Sunday it's just gonna be 'Roman, Dean and Seth vs Erick, Bray and Luke' because fuck it


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Good GOD they are giving Swagger a title match? What now. Does he OD on Heroine while driving an 18-wheeler that's on fire and crashes into an orphanage full of dyslexic babies?


youre an idiot. fpalm


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> So that's who the IC Champion is :downing How far that title has fallen


I actually forgot to be honest.

Big E doesn't exactly cut memorable promos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Big E to kill 3MB.


Didn't he do that last week?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Drew McIntyre about to get squashed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Good GOD they are giving Swagger a title match? What now. Does he OD on Heroine while driving an 18-wheeler that's on fire and crashes into an orphanage full of dyslexic babies?


:kobe


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

2 on 1 handi-cap match for the IC champ lol.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What happened to Drew's 3mb gear?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BIG E INJURES TWO PEOPLE AT ONCE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Drew not in his 3MB gear?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh how Drew McIntyre has fallen :/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL Dutch.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

LMAO ZEB


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol keep em coming Zeb


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ZEB YAAAAAS :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lel.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Big Embarrassment :ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cheap Heat


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

sep on mic when tit e is wrestling is quality


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

zeb is such an awesome troll


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Would rather be watching Goldy and Cody have a lego match than these two


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I hope Zeb doesn't go Abraham Washington on Big E and lose his job.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Dutch with that cheap heat :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol Zeb is awesome! :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zeb getting at them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Zeb you magnificent bastard...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ZEB is fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I fucking love Zeb. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Zeb :mark:

Big E. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That broncos reference :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zeb. :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

hopefully he makes no Kobe rape joke like Washington did. They are in Colorado right?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

DREW'S PANTS ARE OFF! Someone pass me an inhaler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Zeb gonna rock the mic tonight! 
Superbowl reference bahahaha


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat cheap heat
was gooood

Zeb 4 prez


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Oh how Drew McIntyre has fallen :/


Ya can't fall from the bottom..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Please mention Black History Month


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! This is awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this match is jobber central.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BigWillie54 said:


> man I really hate the name change. Big E sounds so incomplete as fuck
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Without the surname Langston, it reminds me too much of one of my favorite MC's ever - Biggie. Not that that's a bad thing necessarily, I really like Big E, but Biggie > Big E.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Zeb gets the Super Bowl heat


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

At least Zeb is going to make a predictable match somewhat entertaining.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Drew's got trunks on? Maybe he's actually gonna split?

Zeb DA GAWD burying those choke artist Broncos. :hayden3


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ABrown said:


> Would rather be watching Goldy and Cody have a lego match than these two


:banderas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is lame, sorry, think this show has gone down hill, ugh... and starting to feel racist


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bah Gawd I love Zeb


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Wonder if Zeb is finally gonna drop the n bomb once he runs out of material.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Inb4 Zeb drops a racial slur.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh great, Coulter trying out his stand up material :StephenA2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ABrown said:


> Would rather be watching Goldy and Cody have a lego match than these two


Fucking agree


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Zeb's bar for being impressed is higher than Bret Harts!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"Like you failed everything else"


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

No better way to further bury somebody but have them job in a tornado handicap match


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger laughing at Zeb. LOLOL.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zeb is a great TROLL...lol at "Big E failing history and everything else" :lol :lol

LOL at Punish him a little more!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Zeb is the funniest part of this show, I swear. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Uh oh Zebs run out of lines


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Inb4 Zeb drops a racial slur.


I will mark honestly


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Mcintyre, his name is Mcintyre Jerry


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This is so weird. I don't know what I'm meant to be paying attention to.

Also why is Big E in a handicap match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha Zeb doing a good job with the crowd


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is soooo weird. Zeb is awesome it's just... surreal feeling.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Live mic commentary by a manager in Colorado always works out well. Hi Abraham Washington!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

"I'm gong to ignore you said that, you morons." :lmao

At least Zeb is making this somewhat watchable.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Wrong month to do this Zeb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at Zeb calling the crowd morons...Zeb fucking rules!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

"...like you failed everything else." :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is Jinder's Finisher?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

5!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

But can he give a double Big Ending?


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

inb4 Zeb drops the n-bomb


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big E sucks


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

Zeb probably trying his hardest not to say anything racist I bet. :ti


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

For Big E one guy isn't enough. There have to be two jobbers :cena5 :vince$ :trips2


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

STRAPS DOWN, TITS OUT.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Drew just got himself DDT'd :ti


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is almost like they knew the random chanting was going to happen, so they just led Zeb be awesome. 

Big E has been unsafe as fuck in the last few spots. Jesus dude.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

His tits are out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Zeb: Please cheer Big E... this is sad.grim. trying way too hard.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm seriously sports entertained by Big E murdering these clowns.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LigerJ81 said:


> What is Jinder's Finisher?


The Punjabi Job.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Straps are down!
Moobs are out!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Did anyone else see what seemed to be Zeb reading lines from the palm of his hand


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> What is Jinder's Finisher?


camel Clutch


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3MB are less than jobbers


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cole had to stop himself calling him Langston as if they can't even say it fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ. Big E. is going to hurt someone.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Seriously, why the FUCK is his name just Big E??


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to Heath Slater? Is he hurt? Last few weeks we have seem 3MB Heath has not been there.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He just called the crowd morons. :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Such a bore-fest


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice segment all in all, Big E. gets a win and Zeb has some awesome time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoyed that.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

A-yo Zeb!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we go back to the Legos please.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Man, Justin Roberts is so boring as an announcer. His "Big E" was so bland. I misss Tony Chimel so much.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

the chosen one jobs again lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big E gonna shit on his chest?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And what a comeback by Big E.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I'm seriously sports entertained by Big E murdering these clowns.


:agree:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dutch :lmao :lmao

Langston getting on the mic though fpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

DAT shitty Big E promo :ti The dude is terrible at the mic.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big E little d :jericho2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels his name is incomplete? Like...Big E? Really?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> What happened to Heath Slater? Is he hurt? Last few weeks we have seem 3MB Heath has not been there.


Wrestled on Main event and superstars last week


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What a line.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Diapers... but mentions mouth...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crap isn't PG, Big E! You have to say poopy!

RUSEV! 



LigerJ81 said:


> What is Jinder's Finisher?


Camel clutch.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I would have rather seen Swagger beat Mahal & Drew


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zeb : "I'm owning you!!!" :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I wonder how this feud would be like in the Attitude Era. I guess it would be a part of the gang war story. 

You could have Zeb lead the Truth Commission. 

Poo poo mouth for the win!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Dutch Mantel/Zeb Coulter>Big E Formerly Langston


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Russev is going to get buried so bad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Channeling Rocky 4 like a motherfukkin BAWS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Resev fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lana :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Theme goes Hard


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat accent :lenny


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh. The most annoying accent ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

This show has been solid for everything but the Fandango stuff


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Rusev wants opponents..

Rusev wants food

Rusev wants sex.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh no. Koslov 2.0/ Khali 2.0/ Umaga 2.0 The speaking version


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Lol still better than Bobby Lashley's "Your name is Finlay, and you're a bastard".


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh look, it's BULGARIAN FESTUS :argh:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

RUSEV AND LANA AND DAT THEME! :dance


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

And Big E is not over.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm excited for Lana's debut. :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Should've had a little brawl


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Such a boring show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Another foreign goofball character.

Borga, Kozlov, This guy.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Where is Russev's neck??


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Since the Wyatts have a match tonight, is it too much to ask for another Shield appearance?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Sinisterness said:


> Russev is going to get buried so bad.


Without even seeing him debut, I can already tell he's going to be a mega jobber too.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> DAT shitty Big E promo :ti The dude is terrible at the mic.


What is even more crippling is the fact Big E is a funny guy.... I would not be shocked at all if he was told to say that rather than given freedom to think of something himself.

It will be criminal if they also reduce Rusev to a jobber and simply a monster than a crazy awesome athlete.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This Rocky IV Ivan Drago ma fucker.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This maybe the first entertaining PPV music the WWE has had in years.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Those Bulgarian Taz promos...

:favre2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Oh no. Koslov 2.0/ Khali 2.0/ Umaga 2.0 The speaking version




Comparing Umaga to them 2 is an embarrassment


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Snapdragon said:


> Wrestled on Main event and superstars last week


Oh I don't watch those show very often.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> What happened to Heath Slater? Is he hurt? Last few weeks we have seem 3MB Heath has not been there.


I think I read a while ago he was going to be out due to personal problems. Not sure if he's still absent because of that, though.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Zeb : "I'm owning you!!!" :hmm: :hmm:


Lets see.

Big E works his butt off in the ring, while Zeb, an American veteran talks trash.

In February.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I would take Alexander Rusev much more seriously if he did not have that jheri curl!


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Anyone see Big E drop Drew right onto Mahal's head pretty much?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Where is Russev's neck??


:lmao Excellent question!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to see him wrestle...Rusev!!!

The jobbing latinos next fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Big E probably went to the Jerry Lawler school of comebacks.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Where is Russev's neck??


Funny you should talk about necks 

:blassie


...WHERE'S MY BLASSIE SMILIE?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Oh no. Koslov 2.0/ Khali 2.0/ Umaga 2.0 The speaking version


but but but he


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking Sin Cara/Les Matadors. Oh great they might as well as call them Midget Mexicans.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

USCena said:


> Lol still better than Bobby Lashley's "Your name is Finlay, and you're a bastard".


Bullshit. Lashley clearly called him a bathturd.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

How was Big E's line any worse than the crap Zeb was saying? All of the insults were almost Jerry Lawler bad.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Arthurgos said:


> *What is even more crippling is the fact Big E is a funny guy.... I would not be shocked at all if he was told to say that rather than given freedom to think of something himself.*
> 
> It will be criminal if they also reduce Rusev to a jobber and simply a monster than a crazy awesome athlete.


There is no shock, they are.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Anyone see Big E drop Drew right onto Mahal's head pretty much?


Yes. Someone needs another year in developmental!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Anyone see Big E drop Drew right onto Mahal's head pretty much?


Yeah, I caught that. Looked a little awkward huh?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That Bulgarian guy will squash some jobbers, be fed to Cena, and be teaming with Santino in a comedy tag team by the end of the year.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Russev, isn't here to make friends.










Indirect shout out.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Sinisterness said:


> Lets see.
> 
> Big E works his butt off in the ring, while Zeb, an American veteran talks trash.
> 
> In February.



Zeb worked his ass of back in the day as Dirty Dutch Mantel


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sinisterness said:


> Russev is going to get buried so bad.


Probably. He'll likely debut, squash a bunch of jobbers for a couple months, job to Cena at a few ppvs, and then be dancing with Santino by the end of the year. Rinse and repeat. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Where is Russev's neck??


I was wondering the same thing. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> but but but he


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Calling it: Ryback will be seen next.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fargerov said:


> How was Big E's line any worse than the crap Zeb was saying? All of the insults were almost Jerry Lawler bad.


Delivery for one. And Zeb's line didn't make me recoil from my tv.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Screw every last one of you.

Rusev shte vi go nachuka iako. Bulgarski iunak.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Ron Simmons!!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't like Rusev's face, he looks stupid more than he looks scary, I hope I'm wrong..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes time for the honor a black, then squash a black.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

RON SIMMONS!! DAMN!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

THE ROCK IS BLACK, WWE CONFIRMED IT! :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DAMN!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ron "Damn!" Simmons


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ron Simmons :mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

DAMN!!!!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Big E probably went to the Jerry Lawler school of comebacks.


"Zeb, maybe YOU won't be here next week."


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The hell is black history month?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

And the WWE made Ron Simmons


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Where is Russev's neck??


He forgot it in Bulgaria.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh I miss JR.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> but but but he


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Ron Simmons was a fucking brickhouse.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

half of the hall of fame ron simmons promo cut off


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Such a boring show.


Cody was playing with legos. Best highlight of the night :


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

VAN HAMMER SIGHTING!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

if the shield dont beat down the wyatts after the match I'll be dissapointed


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

:damn


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ron Simmons :yes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Simmons the boss. :clap


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAMN!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*PLEASE GIVE THE HALL OF FAME INDUCTION TO HALL NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn, hell of a promo for Ron Simmons.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> "Zeb, maybe YOU won't be here next week."


And then make that it's never happened. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN!!! :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Bout time!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah he was the 1st Black World Champ and yes he got one word over...but his best run was with the APA! God they were so cool.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No mention of the APA?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The one true Big Ron.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody else not feeling this PPV theme song?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

What's with the dubstep crap for the EC theme, though?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Simmons went 6th in the NFL draft in 1981? He couldn't of been THAT good..

well..maybe there's a 6th rounder who's done well :brady3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The internet legend is coming out next. Or Dolphin Wiggler.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

DashingRKO said:


> Cody was playing with legos. Best highlight of the night :


No, Wade kicking said Legos all over the locker room was the highlight


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ron on the edge of his seat for Sunday, his favourite event :mark:

:damn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, they are using last years PPV Intro for elimination chamber...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone think Ron Simmons kinda reminds them of Ice Cube? lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Here we go............ a recap of every single chamber match in WWE history


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> And then make that it's never happened. :lmao


:lmao that's WWE logic for ya! lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

love that dubstep song in the elimination chamber promo


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah, could use some hardcore rock or something for the theme..

What'd I miss?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Filler.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We should be thanking Eric Bischoff for the amazing idea of the Elimination Chamber! :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

These over dramatic commercials for a nearly guaranteed bloodless PPV
:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

We know how the chamber works you fucking twats. Stop showing this shit every year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like they are advertising this as a yearly tradition now. Not a fan.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

The power of Langston :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> No, Wade kicking said Legos all over the locker room was the highlight


Cody put too much time and effort building that and Wade knocked it over. I see feud happening over legos.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Favorite Chamber match people, if not the first for me seeing HBK get a title win how about the one they had in Puerto Rico for New Years Revolution PPV?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole : Let's show you more info on the Elimination Chamber.

-Video promo opens up with Wrestlemania-


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:cena3 The Future Champ is here


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, more Cena! :cena4


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

More Rene! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Combining the titles eliminates one chamber match and one Money In the Bank match.

These fucking ladies sometimes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Seems like they are advertising this as a yearly tradition now. Not a fan.


?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

woo cena :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I WANT TO SEE CESARO SWING CENA!!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

"John Cena"

*just boos/jeers*

I wasn't looking at my TV, you could've sworn it was a heel being introduced


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena needs more mic time; really?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be great if Cesaro beats Cena. Won't happen, though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That, you're right John. Now utilise them.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

LOL even Cena is looking so tired of this shit


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

We all know Antonio's gonna lose. And that's a shame.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LET'S GO Cesaro! But i know he has no chance haha.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Captain Planet again shitting on the whole roster.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> Cody put too much time and effort building that and Wade knocked it over. I see feud happening over legos.


Loser has to step on a lego stip.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I can't wait for Hogan to pass his torch to this young up-and-coming Cena fella. He is truly the future of this business.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Holy shit. They really are just repeating last weeks episode.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Bray is gonna go trough Cena to prove it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sick of Renee _and _Felix.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shut the fuck up Cena


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol his music cut off his own interview

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ABrown said:


> ?


Kinda lessens the importance of the Rumble. If you're a top guy, you know you'll most likely get another title shot after losing in the rumble.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro swing on Cena?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

they kept saying tonight yet his match was next?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I WANT TO SEE CESARO SWING CENA!!


You misspelled "Cena's legs swing Cesaro".

:cena


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> What's with the dubstep crap for the EC theme, though?


Vince trying to be hip and trendy...just like the whole app thing :vince

Cena not main eventing tonight?? :hmm: :hmm:


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Renee is seriously so gorgeous.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, WWE is filled with a bunch of future stars that will be stuck doing the same thing ten years from now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This match will be good


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

LPPrince said:


> "John Cena"
> 
> *just boos/jeers*
> 
> I wasn't looking at my TV, you could've sworn it was a heel being introduced


No just the most pushed baby face of the last decade.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

John Zandig>John Cena


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck me, give them twenty minutes. And don't let Cena win clean.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Reene is so beatiful.:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena will win clean. I'm just hoping Cesaro has a good showing.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

throw it back! throw it back!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I only dream of Cesaro beating Cena tonight... :'(


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

John Cena in that dreaded second hour slot of Raw


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Cesaro swing on Cena?


Cena will just fly away.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Hope this will be a good match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Watching this because of Cesaro.

Turning it off when Orton/Sheamus comes on.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

CHEER THIS MAN! LET'S GO CENA!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Cesaro better not go down the Sandow path: Competitive match with Cena only to lose to Darren Young and essentially get buried.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena is going to lay Cesaro down for the 3 second tan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Absolute said:


> Anybody else not feeling this PPV theme song?












Dubstep =/= Rasslin'.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

John Cena-now sponsored by Bud Light Lime.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Seth and dean really don't deserve to look like this fpalm


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Spoiler guys: 

Cena defeats Cesaro clean

:ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I like this Cena guy. I think he has a bright future.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Every single time I see his entrance I wonder if he will ever turn heel ever.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This could be a good match here (pretty much anything involving Cesaro is)


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Shut up Lawler


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> No just the most pushed baby face of the last decade.


Yep. *bashes head against wall*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I've counted like 3 rape ads come on....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder if we will see the Cesaro Swing on Cena.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Cena: "The roster is filled with talented young stars."

Internet: "FUCK YOU CENA! BURYING THE ROSTER AGAIN!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Kinda lessens the importance of the Rumble. If you're a top guy, you know you'll most likely get another title shot after losing in the rumble.


Oh. Didn't know exactly what you were talking about. Agreed though.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Headliner said:


> *Cena will win clean.* I'm just hoping Cesaro has a good showing.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> John Zandig>John Cena


Johnny Polo >


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who cares if Cena wins the match means shit anyway, match will be quality


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Vince trying to be hip and trendy...just like the whole app thing :vince
> 
> Cena not main eventing tonight?? :hmm: :hmm:


Good point :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

More Renee on my screen, the better. :kobe10

And Cesaro vs. Cena should be absolutely great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Cena: "The roster is filled with talented young stars."
> 
> Internet: "FUCK YOU CENA! BURYING THE ROSTER AGAIN!"


Wow. What a giving guy Cena is.

....


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm gonna pretend Cena's not gonna win this match.

Cesaro. Going over Cena and Orton within a week. Fucking hell that would be amazing.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Spoiler guys:
> 
> Cena deefats Cesaro clean
> 
> :ti


Deefats.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This could be a great match. Looking forward to it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> John Cena-now sponsored by Bud Light Lime.


Nah. Nobody wants a douche in their beer...


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

1. Love Renee
2. Dis gon' be good.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

In before the marking over the height Cena gets before the uppercut.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I like how Cena makes it clear, you wanna be somebody, you go through me, not that geek Orton.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rape and prostate cancer ads? Hahahahahaha :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Spoiler:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro vs Cena should be a great match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes CESARO!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I've counted like 3 rape ads come on....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I think I'm gonna catch the rest of the show later. I'm done.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Should be a good match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro gets an Entrance, Cesaro will Win. I Believe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Cena: "The roster is filled with talented young stars."
> 
> Internet: "FUCK YOU CENA! BURYING THE ROSTER AGAIN!"


It actually makes sense Cena represents the old guard and you have to go through him to prove yourself as a success


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm definitely listening to that podcast with Cena tomorrow.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro pinning Randall clean. Sweet Jesus, I'll never get tired of that. :'D


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Spoiler:


:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro going over Cena would be HUGE.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That interview will be so good.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Is he just being known as Cesaro now?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

stone cold and steve austin podcast yes fucking please


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we can't call him Antonio anymore?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

TIME FOR DAT 'SARO!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"Career defining victory" Really michael cole? REALLY


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Cesaro SWING CENA INTO HEAVEN!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Arcade said:


> Cena: "The roster is filled with talented young stars."
> 
> Internet: "FUCK YOU CENA! BURYING THE ROSTER AGAIN!"


Actions speak louder than words.


:ryder:barrett:sandow


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Swagger is with Cesaro. Cesaro's losing tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Swaggs will cost Cesaro the match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, the Real American's theme intro is so badass!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cody Rhodes stole Cesaro's kneepads. 

To do what with tonight..err..


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

All I want is Cesaro and Cena to be a good match


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cesaro going over would be incredible. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Rape and prostate cancer ads? Hahahahahaha :lmao



Yeah rape and cancer are hilarious aren't they.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

This should be a good match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> "Career defining victory" Really michael cole? REALLY


To be fair it was his biggest WWE victory. And that is all the WWE counts LOL


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why do the Real Americans have a new titantron? I thought they were disbanding soon...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Antonio* Cesaro

Oh yeah, I'm bad.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Get ready for :cena2 Golden Boy to kick out of 5 finishers and beating Cesaro with just 1


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

GO An..umm Cesaro!!

But sadly we know..


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

That kid in the blue sweater :ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lets go cent, cent sucks. chants again lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

cena will win clean


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Yeah rape and cancer are hilarious aren't they.


No, not at all. I just found it funny that the play that ads in a WWE show. I don't wanna be offensive, so I really sorry if that was look like.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

It'll be a mark out moment in Cesaro wins.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

great raw so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Guess Cena never learned how to use his inside voice when calling spots


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaro needs to swing Kal-El into Krypton then blow it up


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I want Claudio to bust out the UFO, has he done it in WWE yet?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kick his ass Ant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

y2j4lyf said:


>


:lmao:lmao

Never seen this one before. Awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I would love if these people starting chanting for Cesaro instead of chanting against Cena. Would be much better.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cesaro wrestling circles around Cena....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Silly Cesaro-Don't ask Cena to grapple. He can't wrestle.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King, Daniel Bryan gets a bigger reaction than Cena.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What is so weird... Cesaro looks so much more like the main event bad ass champion.

And yep.. audio flubbing by WWE there, sound completely desynched from the crowd's actions.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King carrying water for Cena and those chants are so stale, imo


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder if Cesaro uppercuts Cena hard and high enough if Mario coins fall from the Sky?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

People need to hype Cesaro, not "Cena sucks".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Nobody gets bigger cheers than John Cena" :lawler


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is going to sound very strange considering the result of this match is pretty clearly in Cena's pocket and this is just a RAW, but the way Cena sells and tells his story in this match is going to give a glimpse into if Cena is finally going to start furthering people like some suspect. Now, Cena on the regular is a god awful seller, it just isn't his strongsuit even when he attempts a look of pain, but back when Cena was an up and comer and even when Umaga was feuding with Cena, Cena went out of his way to do his damndest best at selling and even when defeating Umaga, you could see Cena knew he was in a war. I wonder if Cena will do the same for Cesaro tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro is so much better than Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:banderas Cesaro is beastly


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

wow...nice tilt-a-whirl


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

"No one gets a bigger reaction than Cena."

Urm... Daniel Bryan?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena = mixed but huge reaction : Jerry Lawler haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cesaro needs to swing Kal-El into Krypton then blow it up


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

y2j4lyf said:


>


BEST...GIF...EVER. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> King, Daniel Bryan gets a bigger reaction than Cena.


King is in denial


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So we can't call him Antonio anymore?


Claudio Cesaro > Cesaro > Antonio Cesaro. :barkley2


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Did this motherfucker Jerry the King Lawler just say the anybody gets a better reaction than John Cena. Where has he been for the pass year


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Swagger breaks up pin. Cena gets beat up by both. Big E makes save


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


>


You should make one with Roman REings ha


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cesaro chants?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Never seen this one before. Awesome.


I just happened to find it in my bookmarks folder (was looking for another Cena gif) I'm assuming someone posted it in the funny pictures thread


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> King, Daniel Bryan gets a bigger reaction than Cena.


King is such mindless company parrot at this point


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what time this Finnish?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on! Let's have a massive Cesaro swing!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did they really just say no one gets bigger reactions than Cena?....Where the fuck is Bryan?


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

At least this isn't a squash match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> You should make one with Roman REings ha


I would if I knew how to make gifs, lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And the IWC is frothing at the mouth at the gall of Michael Cole to say that Cena & Cesaro are similar in ring workers, lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Don't compare Cena's in-ring ability to Claudio's you muppets, Claudio can wrestle rings around Captain Planet


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cesaro and John Cena same in ring ability...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Did they really just say no one gets bigger reactions than Cena?....Where the fuck is Bryan?


Lawler certainly isn't a good judge of crowd reactions.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro will probably hit his finisher on Cena and he'll kick out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro and Cena are almost identical in the ring? That's what JBL and Cole are on about


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd mark out so hard if there's a Cesaro Swing! :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Plz happen, I will literally shit bricks of ecstasy. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Did they really just say no one gets bigger reactions than Cena?....Where the fuck is Bryan?


Well, at least he doesn't say that gets only positive reactions.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cesaro looks like the impressive main event guy and Cena looks like a ****** jobber. 
If you had no context and just watched this match after 10 years away from WWE, you'd think Cesaro was the main eventer.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Cole just said Cesaro and Felix are cut from the same wrestling cloth?!
I have never fpalm harder in my life


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Zeb rips Denver crowd during Big E vs 3MB
Denver crowd yells "We The People" w Cesaro, Swagger and Zeus during Cesaro vs Cena
:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

y2j4lyf said:


>


Funny


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> King is such mindless company parrot at this point


That is why his ass is aways so sore because of Vince's hand. Makes sense


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena kicking out of everything, so it's obvious who's winning...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cole about Cesaro- "He's just unshakeable, he won't go away"

Hypocrisy, fucking hell


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro looks like he can do anything he wants In the ring power wise, athletically or technically.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro needs to swing Cena's ass out of the arena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bayley ‏@itsBayleyWWE · 34s 
Cena vs Cesaro on #RAW. @WWECesaro is magical in there!

Bayley rooting for Cesaro! YES!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I wonder what's the world record for swinging a person around, I think Cesaro could break that record tonight if not at the Chamber.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> People need to hype Cesaro, not "Cena sucks".


And that is the price of the "We Hate Cena" environment that been created in the fanbase in general. People are so busy pissing and moaning about Cena they forget about paying attention to anyone else on the roster.

#priorities


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro NEEDS to swing Cena. :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Vintage Lawler.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

:lmao at JBL: "I'm blown up just listening to you two."


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Awesome match, inb4 Cesaro "buried" if he loses


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think we'll see a Neutralizer, followed by a kick out and Cena's shoulder blocks, five knuckle shuffle, AA routine.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro doing all this to Cena then BAM Attitude Adjustment 1 2 3 

:cena3 wins Lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This ads only helps to lost all the interest in the match.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good ol' wwe....taking a commercial break right in the middle of the match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Little late, but I found this on facebook.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And the Wyatt's costing John Cena the title has now been completely forgotten. :vince2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This Cena-Cesaro match is backfiring for WWE, it's showing how less talented the "golden boy" is than his opponent, as another poster said, if you were watching this for the first time, you'd think Cena was a jobber


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Good ol' wwe....taking a commercial break right in the middle of the match


This aint no PPV brother.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Another commercial? Oh, dear Lord...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Good ol' wwe....taking a commercial break right in the middle of the match


Vintage WWE :cole3


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> And that is the price of the "We Hate Cena" environment that been created in the fanbase in general. People are so busy pissing and moaning about Cena they forget about paying attention to anyone else on the roster.
> 
> #priorities


The problem with Cena Sucks/Lets Go chants... babyface and heel heat is on Cena and Cena alone.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

as if that kindle help button wont get abused


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wii U games look so dated and ugly.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Commercials are driving me crazy ughhh


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Callisto said:


> Plz happen, I will literally shit bricks of ecstasy. :mark: :mark: :mark:


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Vintage Lawler.



Tell that to Chris Hanson


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

almostfamous said:


> This aint no PPV brother.


they have commercials on their ppvs now


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Fallaway Slam into a bridge single leg hook pin.

/Cesaro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope I see Cesaro win a match with that Fallaway Slam into a bridging pin. That looks too cool not to end a match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome catch/fallaway slam by Cesaro!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

A win would be HUGE for Cesaro. Too bad it won't happen.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a pretty good match, tbh.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

#CenaVsCesaro is #1 Trend on Twitter and deservingly so. It's being a great match so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There's really something to be said for commercials in the middle of a match really killing any momentum the match had.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Tell that to Chris Hanson


Did somebody say..... 13 year old?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sick clothesline. Good match so far.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> #CenaVsCesaro is #1 Trend on Twitter and deservingly so. It's being a great match so far.


Cesaro is carrying this match so hard.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Five Moves Sequence...ENGAGE!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> A win would be HUGE for Cesaro. Too bad it won't happen.


Not a chance. Cesaro defeating Cena is a PPV thing, not a simple match in Raw that is not even the main event.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

typical Cena blocking the swing


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is just.. epic. Cesaro is just making Cena look bad out there in every way. He feels bad ass, he looks bad ass, he wrestles circles around him... even if he loses, I think this just served up the problem with Cena completely: he can only work against certain types. Lesnar and Cesaro completely overshadow him... Taker will overshadow him... the Rock overshadowed him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro a Beast


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome sequence.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

OH, FUCK!!! :no:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh of course Cena won't take the swing. Cunt.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

You fucking hack, take the swing, at least take the swing, Cena


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh COME ON WWE!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWING! nooooo STF!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gut wrench


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

If you thought Cesaro was going to swing Cena :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Boooooooooooooooo!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cesaro carrying Cena's ass...


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

STOP TEASING THE SWING


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro is so fucking impressive.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cesaro being such a fn' beast. Such a man. :cesaro


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

The fuck was Cena trying to do on that STF? Untying his shoelaces?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I called that swing into STF before the match started


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cesaro is carrying Cena on his back in this match...


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cesaro Antonio is definitely one of the best workers right now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

John Cena denying the crowd a big swing. Must be a heel turn foreshadow!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I am going to finish my goddamn sequence whether you like it or not!"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro is looking TOTALLY badass!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

He can't even take the swing. Seriously, fuck Cena. :no:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: UPPERCUT!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Uppercut :mark:

This has been HUGE to elevate Cesaro.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiss Death. :mark:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Cena's going over


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

upercuttttttttt


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK YES!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

He did it UPPERCUT OF DEATH BY CESARO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That lift up into the uppercut might be my favorite move in the company.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck you John


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Fuck this is awesome


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE still pushing Cena as an underdog despite being far more muscular than his opponent. Super Cena coming up.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Dat uppercut!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And now we are at the 4 of 5 moves of doom.
Sorry Cesaro, it was a great effort!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

TIGER UPPERCUT!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Hard kick out of the upper cut at 2! NO TWO AND 3/4 FOR THIS FELLA!

HARD KICK OUTS AT 2 FOR EVERYONE!

:cena5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena is moving kind of slow. he's either injured or actually selling for once


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus Christ. Cena you fucking dick. Stay down and lose.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yep, CENA is winning this 1 folks


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

SWING HIM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro is such a beast. Very good match so far.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

This match needs more commercial breaks just because Cena brings the match down


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CESARO UPPERCUT! 
HOLYSHIT!

This is awesome chants!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great counter


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena twice not taking the swing, what a dick


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is just fucking amazing


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro is wrestling himself lol.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Really? He counters the swing again?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

What a counter!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

OK, I have to admit that was an awesome Cesaro Swing counter by Cena.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this blocking the swing shit gotta stop


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh come on! Give me a swing!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That counter was almost awesome...that DDT was a little shitty though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro is fucking amazing. Nothing but a great future for this guy.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

lmao Cena getting gassed


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

And Cena STILL refuses to take the swing. Such a prick.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Actually a rather solid match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

what a counter


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They keep teasing the swing... man, let it happen


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why wasn't this the main event!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh fuck you Cena.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Of course he counters.....ugh.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Really good match this.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

This is a fantastic match.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Piped in chants


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Just take the swing you bellend!! :cussin:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its in Cena's contract not to get a Cesaro Swing


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena is taking the swing at EC.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn Cena's DDT. That was a genuinely good unpredictable counter by Cena.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit this is amazing!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SUPER UPPERCUT!!!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Stop wanting everything NOW, nothing wrong with teases


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Swing that pile of crap in jorts.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cena just flew! :lol Uppercut!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn he almost uppercutted him into the 3rd row.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Take that you untalented hack, the prick will still probably win though


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Another fucking awesome uppercut!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: he uppercutted him to death


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lien said:


> Really good match this.


funny how many good matches cena is in, but the IWC always claims he's being "carried."


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAT UPPAHCUT


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Love how cesaro is stiffing the fuck out of cena


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Someone get me a Doctor, I'm excited for a match that doesn't even Diva or Knockout parading their body on TV woah. I'm growing up!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

K.O.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And this is why I still watch.. Cesaro is just a damn beast. And it is so amazing how badly he has overshadowed Cena here...


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Now if THIS was the WM30 main event, I wouldn't bitch.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Why wasn't this the main event!


3rd hour is the least watch of the 3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro is a fucking beast!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Shane Douglas>John Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG what a spot by Cesaro


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Give this man all the belts.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Love how strong they're making Cesaro look, finally properly pushing him. However fully expect Cena to win.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man I hope he does that deadlift superplex.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

BAH GAWD


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Cesaro is so fucking good.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Great move!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

DANG!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

As expected this has been a really good match thus far.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Come on, Cena, just take the swing, man. It won't even hurt you a bit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The return of the apron superplex! :clap Haven't seen that beauty since he did it to Kofi over a year ago.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Elevating Cesaro a TON and a great match, can't complain. Even if Cena wins this has been huge for Cesaro, and hugely entertaining.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dat dead lift


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cesaro is fucking amazing.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cesaro has used more unique moves in this one match than Cena has used in his entire career


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a match damnnn


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cena took a mild bump!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn I almost jumped out of my seat for that near fall


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT CESARO IS A MOTHERFUCKING BEAST


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


>


I almost choked on my Life Saver :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Love that super-plex!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Just let Cesaro win after beasting this hard.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What I say :draper2


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

This match made RAW worth it for me tonight


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Great match.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

This should have been the main event of WM 30. Whoever thinks the product is bad is crazy. CM Who?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:mark:

Oooooooooooh.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

CESARO STOP STEALING MICHAEL ELGIN'S SUPLEX


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cesaro's done damn near everything but the Neutralizer. Loved the ringrope suplex.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

OMFG, WWE FINALLY LET HIM TO THE DEADLIFT SUPERPLEX ON THE MAIN ROSTER!!! :MARK: :MARK: :MARK:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

SWING THAT FUCKER TO THE SUN !!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro is the babyface, right?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE SWING! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now everyone can be happy


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

This year should really feature the Summer of Cesaro.

FINALLY the Cesaro Swing to Cena! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Swing Time! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince only wishe Botchtisa was as good as Cesaro

finally the swing!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

holy shit it happened


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

We're learning about BOTH men, Cole? What the hell are we learning about Cena that we didn't already know?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a great match this has been so far. :clap


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Inb4 the Cena buried Cesaro (despite it being a really good match) comments.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Swing


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

WOO :flair


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Push.. him.. now. God damn Cesaor.. just... *wipes tear away*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is the best Cena match in ages and it's ALL Cesaro.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

FINAILLY!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

yesWSSS


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Cena burying the swing


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

FINALLY


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

holy shit. he swung him


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

That suplex was impressive, Cesaro is a the real deal, swing cena out of the ring!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

that spin was embarrassing


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SWINGGGGG


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAT SWING!
This is a fun match


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cesaro with the Chris Brown uppercut to Cena's Rhianna. :floyd1 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Good now shut up about the god damn swing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro is a fucking beast. I wish commentary would stop blowing Cena.


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a great match! You have to give it to Cesaro. Sad he is going to lose but great job! Oh he is finally swinging him!!! Ha Awesome!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Bullshit!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena's gonna win and still putting Cesaro over as legit.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena selling that swing :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What does Cesaro have to do you ask Cole?
simple.
Be named Cena.


Great match though.

but as expected.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

When the fans chant and recognize pure talent :3 :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL HOLY SHIT


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That fucking AA counter though!!


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, so much for selling the swing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That clothesline! Who needs CM Punk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Motherfucking Cesaro!!!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Beautiful counter by Cesaro.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bama4 Cesaro matches leave you sweaty.

This motherfucker is flat out AMAZING


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that lariat


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

LARIATOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cesaro is a bonfide Maineventer sooner than later.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GREAT match.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Whatever. 

Cesaro > Cena


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very, very good match!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro was a great counter, he is such a boss

and of course he has to eat the pin

SMH


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Incredible match!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn....


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I fucking hate the AA.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

ABSOLUTE BULLSHIT.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Great match!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

SUPER CENA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Match of The Night but Fuck You Cena


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL CENA WINS!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

wow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holyshit what a hell of a match. THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking die Cena.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

if wwe had a clue, cesaro would have won. but as type cena wins in two moves


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

FUCK


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't care what anyone fucking says. WWE MATCH OF THE FUCKING YEAR.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

HOLY SHIT THAT FINISHING STRETCH


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great match. Can't even be mad at Cena.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Did we really thought Cesaro had a chance?


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Cesaro looked like a million bucks there, holy crap!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was an epic match.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Utter bullshit anti-climactic finish.

But hey...

CESARO IS GOD.

:mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shovel nation

Cesaro carried the fuck out of that best guy on the roster.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck yeah cenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa woooooooooooo :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

MY FUCKING GOD. CESARO IS SO DAMN AMAZING...MY GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

IT FUCKING HAPPENED!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazing match. Oh well.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm fine with this!


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Cesaro's stock just went through the roof!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy fuck, what a great match!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What a fucking match. 4+ stars.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Of course, cause Cena needed that win. :/


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Great match, horrible outcome. Fuck you Cena, won't even put over a wrestler 10000000000000000000000000000000000000 times better than him, such a fucking prick.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3 :cena3


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hate the fucking Cena's comeback, but this was a really good match and I don't think that Cesaro looks bad at all.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

watch that no selling


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm such an idiot. I let myself - for only a second - I let myself believe that Cesaro could beat Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 :draper2


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Knew this match would deliver


Still hate cena


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Great match. Cesaro and Cena both delivered.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro just so outclassed Cena that even the loss just made Cena look worse and Cesaro the true main eventer. GOd damn that was... just..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Why! Why for one fucking match Cena can lose clean. God damn it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Excellent match. Very slick of John Boy to use a variation of the Oklahoma roll and fluidly transition it into the Attitude Adjustment. :clap


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Gutted Cena had to win but what an amazing match and quality counter to the AA!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

We didn't learn a god damn thing cole.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Good match. Predictable result. Antonio should have won.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cesaro has definitely impressed me tonight. Match of the year candidate


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena gets the win 10 seconds after he took the swing.

DAT SELLING.

:cena4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Should of been allowed a bit longer


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Not gonna complain about that. Made Cesaro look a star again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So can any explain to me what reason there was to have Cesaro lose right before the PPV? The dude was actually on a roll! Why not keep that going into his biggest PPV match to date? 

Oh well, great match though! Cesaro is the real deal and in a fresh pairing, Cena brings his A-Game.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing can stop this Kryptonians destiny he is destined for great things and will reign supreme over the mortal men known as "wrasslers"


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That would have been a great time to put Cesaro over.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm not even that disappointed that Cesaro lost (we all knew Cena would win). This was a great match that still made Cesaro look like a star.


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

Enjoyed the match!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I ususally don't bitch about the results of Cena matches, but Cesaro should've won that. He'd become a star.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro should have won..it's not like he's winning the Chamber lol

But overall..what a fucking great match! :cool2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That's just horrible.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:clap :clap :clap

Great performance from both men!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did I miss the meltdown?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great match. It is what it is, but Cesaro looked great.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

That was an awesome match, though.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Great fucking match. Regardless of Cena winning, Cesaro came out of that looking fucking strong as fuck.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy crap, that match was fap-worthy. Jesus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

outstanding match :clap


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Of course Cena would win, good ending though. But what a showing for Cesaro, wow, amazing match!


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

They clearly agree with fans that Cena's offense is too boring for TV. Cena did about 4 offensive moves in that entire match.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

John Cena wins!

All is right in the world.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*IT WAS NOT BURIAL*


but lel @ this meme


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What a match.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Booooooooooooo!! Great match like, was still celebrating the AA counter when he took Cesaro's head off.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Cesaro losing isn't the end of the World, as long as they build him up slowly and ultimately give him a big clean win on PPV for the Title..

Wait...

Shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for stealing the biggest win in Cesaro's WWE career away from him.... CENA/WWE.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great match, Cesaro was amazing.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

Cena was always gonna win. Doesn't take away from how awesome that was.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena kicks out of several finishers yet one "aa" finishes it. Cena could do with a new finisher, it's such a weak move to finish matches like that.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

WHAT A MATCH! Loved it, props to both! 

That suxplex from the second from to Cena was siiiickk! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a great match! I don't even mind Cesaro losing, to be honest. :clap


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good match, Cena was actually interesting, but it would have done wonders and made a star out of Cesaro had they had him win.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cesaro with the Chris Brown uppercut to Cena's Rhianna. :floyd1
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Brah, I was thinking that bus driver to that passenger chick type shit.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cole: John Cena is not quite ready to pass the torch

........Cena will be wrestling in his 50's, this cunt has nothing outside of wrestling,


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They should of had a handshake at the end of that to cement the Cesaro push.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

No one can handle the girth, the strength of Cesaro when he gets going. Cesaro just raised his stock loads with his match with Cena tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wrong winner but great match.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro looked like such a bad ass in that match. Dude is just strong as hell. It really would kill Cena to put over another wrestler and lose clean.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When did they start putting hash tags in the upper left hand corner?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Outstanding match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This makes me want to see a Daniel Bryan vs Cesearo WM title match even more now


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok tha match converted me I'm a cesaro fan now. It would have made sense to give Cena the dirty win due to interference but wutevs I suppose


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Would have loved to see Cesaro win but what a great match that was


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Zeb Colter's reaction=mine


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't care Cesaro lost, because YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS dat uppercut. YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS dat gutwrench. YAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS dat swing.

Bye world, my booty needs reconstructive surgery after all of that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Gee what a surprise Cena won


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Big 4 Quality match. So rare on Raw


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i fuckin hate cena so much im gonna kill myself now.

cesaro is the future.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, this is the end of the show now right?
What, no?
You mean the best match of the day isn't going to be the end?

*sarcasm*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Outstanding match! Great effort by both Cena and Cesaro!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

one of cena best matches lately 
Cesaro did amazing and looked great despite losing and i can see him eliminating cena at EC


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fantastic match yet everyone bitching cos Cena won, the match meant fuck all


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Would it really kill this fucking company to let talent actually go over? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena gets the win 10 seconds after he took the swing.
> 
> DAT SELLING.
> 
> :cena4


It wasn't ten seconds. It's a fucking spin. It's not going to fuck you up.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I couldn't give to shits that Cena won that match was fucking awesome.. If they do not push Cesaro on that alone they never will.. ever.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

A great match, to be honest. inb4 next segment is boring as fuck


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cesaro has GIRTH.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn, now that was a PPV caliber match right there. I applaud WWE for giving that to us for free. :clap


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

much needed win by cena.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys, I hate Cena's characters/era more than anyone, but makes sense for Cena to win here. Majority of 2013, Cesaro was a tag-team wrestler. He hasn't even had a proper singles push yet. It would be rushed if he beat Cena clean right now.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

What an incredible match.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro is on his way, don't y'all worry


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

"We learned a lot about these two tonight"... What about Cena have you not learned already? The guy has been "overcoming the odds" for nearly a decade now. Good grief.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone who says Cena isn't good in the ring just has an agenda against the man. He was incredible in that match.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 5, 2013)

Undeserved win for Cena. Cesaro carried the fucking match.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Come on guys. If Cesaro needs to defeat Cena, it should be in a PPV main event, not a random Raw. I hate the "no-sell after the match" policy of Cena thougt.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Cesaro's stock just went waaaay up. He lost, but he benefited from this a ton. Sick match either way. 18 minute Cesaro match on RAW =


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Lets be honest though, Cena DID just help put Cesaro over. Help. He's not responsible, but he helped.

Cena didn't lose, which of course sucks ass, but he got his fucking ass handed to him and juuuuuust beat Cesaro. That made Cesaro look fantastic to the casuals, I'm sure.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cesaro did all the work in that match, Cena just limited to his normal shtick, because he doesn't know anything else.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good lord if Shawn Micheals gets anymore cross-eyed he's going to become Plankton.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Would have preferred Swagger making it a DQ win for Cena, but we can't have everythng.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bite bite
sip sip


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

ROH Alumni stealing the show on RAW.
Again. 
:flip


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr. Wrestlemania! HBK!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> This makes me want to see a Daniel Bryan vs Cesearo WM title match even more now


I AM MARKING OUT BRO!

:woolcock:angel:cheer


----------



## Abstrakt (Jan 3, 2012)

This is coming from the biggest Cesaro fan and someone who doesnt like Cena...

THAT MATCH WAS AMAZING, it doesnt matter who won. Cena worked for his win, and Cesaro looked strong. 

I wouldn't hate Cena if he had matches like these more often.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Best match of the year so far.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Epic match there, was hoping Cesaro would win but knew it wouldn't happen. Still, what an amazing match :clap 

They obviously see good things in Cesaro, doubt they are making him look strong for the Chamber.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

That was a great match. Right up there with Bryan/Wyatt at the top of my match of the year list.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cesaro and Cena have a 5 star match

People complaining about Cena winning. 

I hate this place sometimes


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

captaincharisma24 said:


> Cena was always gonna win. Doesn't take away from how awesome that was.


Agreed. Cesaro's credibility just went through the roof. Amazing match. :clap


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry HBK im going to let you finish but the Bret Hart and Stone Cold had the greatest match of all time at Mania 13


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Probably my favorite match of the year so far, and it was 95% due to Cesaro's awesomeness.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

You fn guys complaining are NUTS. Shut the hell up and appreciate what you just witnessed. Who gives a shit who won


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Would it really kill this fucking company to let talent actually go over?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He just beat Orton clean on Smackdown.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

magictrevor said:


> Cena kicks out of several finishers yet one "aa" finishes it. Cena could do with a new finisher, it's such a weak move to finish matches like that.


Agreed. The STF looks like dog shit when he does it and the AA is just a glorified fireman's carry takedown. Ridiculous finishers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amazing match....good job to both...i think one of the best Cena matches i've seen in a long while (Y)


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Cesaro is a bonafied star. His strength is just inhuman.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punked Up said:


> Cesaro's stock just went waaaay up. He lost, but he benefited from this a ton. Sick match either way. 18 minute Cesaro match on RAW =


Sandow had a really good match in a losing effort against Cena... just saying. Winning matters.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
John Cena vs Antonio Cesaro
Your pick for MOTY so far?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> ROH Alumni stealing the show on RAW.
> Again.
> :flip


This has become a regular theme now haha


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

IWC have started liking Cena again now they have Reigns to hate instead.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Krinkles said:


> He just beat Orton clean on Smackdown.


Yeah...Just pointless bitching on my part. Phenomenal match regardless. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

batista GOTG pic


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ONEWAY said:


> Cesaro is on his way, don't y'all worry


he beat orton who is doing the 'weak ass champion' gimmick. damian sandow looked great against cena and where is he now? with wwe not having patience with pushes cesaro has reached his peak probably


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That was a really fucking great match. TO anyone complaining about the product ("Wahhh raw sux PG sux Attitud Era da BEst"), fuck off.
The quality of the wrestling has never been THIS good.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The company knows how to kill my enthusiasm really well, though. Ziggler is probably going to job in under 30 seconds to Great Khali coming up next.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I want to like Cena but can't see how anyone over the age of 12 would relate to his character or support it. The way he bounces round the ring like a clown, says such corny cheesy nonsense and dresses like a traffic light.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Even though I hate sometimes when fans shit on matches, I hope their shit...then piss..then shit again with Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

just stop pitching because clearly they are high on Cesaro and i can see him being the star of the EC match and even eliminate Cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I have never been outperformed on the greatest stage" 

Kaybabe wise, yes you have. You're record at Mania is like 6-11, so again, speaking from within the storylines, you've been out performed 11 times at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Cesaro just beat the fucking world champion clean

He can take a loss to Cena god dammit.

Stop complaining


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice anti-cigarette commercial. Next just show bodies from the holocaust piled up to the roof a building all holding lit butts. 

Don't they have any fucking shame? Course not.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Well that was awesome. Great performance from both men.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

hng13 said:


> Agreed. The STF looks like dog shit when he does it and the AA is just a glorified fireman's carry takedown. Ridiculous finishers.


At this point though, after years of putting down so many top guys, they are some of the more legit finishers, kayfabe wise. Would be stupid to change them now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Agreed. The STF looks like dog shit when he does it and the AA is just a glorified fireman's carry takedown. Ridiculous finishers.


You'd think with Cena's upper-body strength he'd be able to do something more innovative.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> bite bite
> sip sip


I fucking hate that commercial. It's almost as bad as that KFC pot pie commercial.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Krinkles said:


> He just beat Orton clean on Smackdown.


Orton is a geek at this point, he loses all the time and Cena buries him in promos. Beating him is meaningless.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Chikara Alumni stealing the show on RAW.
> Again.
> :flip


Fixed.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Sandow had a really good match in a losing effort against Cena... just saying. Winning matters.


Even losing, that match made Sandow looks really good. Was the awful booking that destroyed Sandow, no that lost.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
> John Cena vs Antonio Cesaro
> Your pick for MOTY so far?


Wyatt vs Bryan, but both were amazing definitely.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol wouldn't it be great if they did a George W. Bush graphic?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ABE LINCOLN PROMO :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not excited for the main event, but will probably just end in a huge brawl.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Bray Wyatt vs Daniel Bryan
> John Cena vs Antonio Cesaro
> Your pick for MOTY so far?


Wyatt/Bryan imo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I thought the Authority was absent?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm just Glad Cesaro proved he is ready for the Main Event. I'll give Cena that


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey HHH is here yes yes yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait...I thought they had the day off.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My god...that was a amazing match!!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow....took HHH a little more than two hours to make an appearance. Unless I missed something.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Orton is a geek at this point, he loses all the time and Cena buries him in promos. Beating him is meaningless.


Beating the world champion clean is pointless? :lmao:lmao:lmao

Also the IWC needs to stop using the term "geek"

It's fucking stupid.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton losing every match cleam then winning the chamber, WWE logic


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wasn't the Authority like...gone?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton sucking upto the Authority!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit, Orton is such a bitch, just get on your knees and blow Triple H already


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

That was one of the greatest matches in Raw history.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Batista in the 3rd hour since it's the least watched?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy needs more coke..he's awesome when he's on it and high lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Please let Orton win tonight. Please.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought Kane was the Authority figure for the night..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Boo this man


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:lmao 2 hours into the show and Batista FINALLY makes an appearance.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

lolBatista. FUCK OFF YOU CUNT.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Batista getting cheered hahahaha


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hur hur hur.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Batista did get carried though.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

It's penis head.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol. WWE has outdone themselves. 

Kane: The Authority has the night off and they left me in charge.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah and Batitsa is the skinny jeans of the WWE


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

awkardness but yeah batista isnt that great


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

lol, Dave gets no reaction


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Whilst I understand why people are saying the loss doesn't matter, I think a Cesaro win would have made the chmaber that little bit better for some people. Cesaro can beat both Orton and Cena? Orton can beat Cena? But Cena can beat Cesaro? Then there's Bryan can beat all 3 of these men, but it's all circumstantial.

A Cesaro win could have made what is essentially a 3 horse (at most)race, that little bit more interesting.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

ADR No reaction LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolute silence for the new face of the WWE, Dave.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sick burn there Dave


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti that was good Batista


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Just when I thought Batista wasn't going to appear tonight...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

way to make the champion look tough


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Random Rumble winner sighting.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol Orton's the "ass" of the WWE. 

Poor Del Rio in a neck brace.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh lord this segment keeps going and going...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Now Orton wimps out from a out of shape 45 year old


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We have some Evolution tension!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

People are just popping into the frame of the camera.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Batista line was hilarious!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Batista just looks so OFF this time 'round. Coming from a former batista mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I corpse everytime I see ADR talk.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Cm Punk
Daniel Bryan 
Cesaro
Seth Rollins
Sami Zayn

WWE need to pay ROH big bucks for given then some of their best workers for the last few years.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Did Orton just walk away?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

ADR with that neck collar. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> I thought Kane was the Authority figure for the night..


This is 2014! Where WWE Creative forgets storyline before SHOW is actually over.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Who walks away like a little bitch after being called an ass?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF did HHH shrink

ADR and Orton are taller than him?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alrighty then....


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice Batista shirt.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

yep he is stuck in the 3rd hour so the majority who tune out after the 3rd hour don't here Batista get booed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to beat up that injured cripple guy Batista. You are like a big man and everything.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Why do WWE faces act like heels?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao that was pretty funny from Batista


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] PUSH AND DAT SELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dat Del Rio whimper


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Like how ADR show up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at this bitch Del Rio.

:lmao The look Hunter gave Del Rio. "Bitch please."


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Men are animals.

Also sounded like he said he wanted to beaver Batista.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shame on Birdo for knocking Joel Gertner's style. Oh well, at least Big Dave put his geeky ass in its place for that transgression.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Amazing match by Cesaro & Cena!

And more Renee! Gotta luv it!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista attacking an injured man, what a hero


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Del Rio is so bland


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This fucking cunt is supposed to be a babyface. 

Fuck off from the company and never return, Botchtista.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, wtf :lmao:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought they said the authority was off tonight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol

Great stuff.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

And 0 fucks were given for that segment


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uh. Uh what? What.... whatever.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

And Hunter does nothing.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, no Usos/NAO for the tag team belts at EC?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Del Rio gettin' made to look like a bitch. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and Batista has to go to his lockeroom for his oxygen chamber.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

More Renee :mark:


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Batista doing dat bullying..


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:titus


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at Kane saying one thing and Triple H being there haha....


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Triple H? A loss for words? I think he buried himself.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus and Darren will be complete jobbers in six months.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TITUS :bark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Del Rio and Orton being bury and try to make Batista looks good in just one segment!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Cryme Time feud part 2!!! Titus goes "my time" he'll be gone after his PPV match and then Darren is the next JTG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Titus is hilarious.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Plz I want to see Cesaro/Lesnar in the future because that will be so epic.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Darren Young ripped off Titus's pants. Oh god... :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Titus promo!
YAAAAAASSSSSSS


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Usos/NAO for the tag team belts at EC?


Wrestlemania brah.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

hardyorton said:


> Cm Punk
> Daniel Bryan
> Cesaro
> Seth Rollins
> ...


Amen. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why did they split them up?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Titus vs Darren Young now on the card! 
Good opportunity for them to share some ppv spotlight.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Really WWE? 

Darren Young who is gay in real life pulls Titus' pants off. 

I can't. fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OOORA OOORA OOOORA


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:titus

GOAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Alot of Renee Young tonight. I'm ok with this.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

Giving Titus the mic is a great thing.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:bark


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did he just shush Renee?


----------



## HairyNipples (Apr 16, 2013)

LOL @ Titus O'neil BLASTING Darren Young from behind fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:bark


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Batista bullying Del Rio...B A STAR DOE! :cena3


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

T-I-T-U-S...champion!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

WWE with dat black-on-black crime. Happy black history month, everybody.

Btw, I love the blatant misogyny by Titus.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

They would have the only openly gay wrestler rip off another guy's pants.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn Titus with that suit and Hora bark swag, Darren Young you can't handle Titus.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Titus :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Titus has charisma.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I was waiting for Alim

Titus's voice breaking.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Titus and Darren will be complete jobbers in six months.



That's very high hopes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Titus rocking the mic like a boss. Color me impressed.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TITUS IS THE GOAT. :bark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at this ***** screaming at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Dat voice break


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> So, no Usos/NAO for the tag team belts at EC?



It's confirmed in wwe.com, http://www.wwe.com/shows/eliminationchamber.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Big E vs Titus at mania anyone?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHA WTF WAS THAT SCREAM


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He busted her ear drums.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Percy Watkins has come a long way since he changed his name to Titus O Neil


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Titus's weird bark thing is so weird haha


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Alot of Renee Young tonight. I'm ok with this.


Looks like the dirtsheets weren't wrong about that.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:titus:titus:titus


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He's incredible.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Renee wanted him after that promo you could see it in her eyes.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, Titus needs to never scream like that again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Why are these two still employed? fpalm


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

If it weren't for the Wyatts, this is the part where I'd change the channel.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this Titus heel turn...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ONEWAY said:


> Cryme Time feud part 2!!! Titus goes "my time" he'll be gone after his PPV match and then Darren is the next JTG


Meaning Darren will be on the roster doing fuck all for 3 years straight and still getting money. :ass


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> This fucking cunt is supposed to be a babyface.
> 
> Fuck off from the company and never return, Botchtista.


I'm no Batista fan by any chance, and I don't care for his return, but damn the hypocrisy here, when Cena smiles it's "cheesy goofy babyface" but when a face acts like a no-nonsense taking badass it's "hurr I thought he's suppose to be a babyface"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Titus channeling Bork for that scream.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh hello there, Titus. There's a main eventer. It feels weird to see one, post-Attitude Era.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Del Rio and Orton being bury and try to make Batista looks good in just one segment!


Orton buried himself licking Triple H ass. Del Rio was cast as a looney toon villain. They all looked dumb.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck i hate the Matadores fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Titus almost losing his voice :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why is he screaming"

Wondering why his voice is cracking.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully the Wyatts bury these bums. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is this the Little Ceasar's band?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they're still trying to make this a thing and they haven't realized that no one gives a fuck?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

So we go from match of the night to squash of the night. Okay....


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

And now we will get The Jobbers Team vs Wyatt Family.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

OLE 

:zayn


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Primo and Epico can go back to fuck off land


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god Los Matadores theme sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here come the Matadores! It's Wyatt time!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Expect Bray Wyatt to murder one of these masked men with a Sister Abigail.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

How do you spell champion???? T I T U S

WONDERFUL PROMO BY FUTURE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION TITUS O NEIL


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This theme kicks so much ass.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Dat Titus scream. :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Gutwrench said:


> Anyone who says Cena isn't good in the ring just has an agenda against the man. He was incredible in that match.


He held up his end, but Cesaro was clearly the guy taking that match to the next level. Cena tried and failed to keep up with the awesome wrestling and power of Cesaro. You just get the sense if those two had a shoot Cesaro would kill him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Why did they split them up?


Because giving the fans a false sense hope in the form of renewed focus on the tag division only to shit all over it again is what's best for business. :trips2


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Umm wasn't ER suppose to be in Seattle?


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Well if you want to be technical here, having the night off doesn't exactly mean the person or persons will not be there. I'm guessing they meant it more as, well at least HHH will just be chilling in the back watching the show, but not running it--kayfabe-wise.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> I'm no Batista fan by any chance, and I don't care for his return, but damn the hypocrisy here, when Cena smiles it's "cheesy goofy babyface" but when a face acts like a no-nonsense taking badass it's "hurr I thought he's suppose to be a babyface"


He's not acting like a badass, he's acting like a jackass and resembles a heel far more than a face.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

titus oneil gots potential... some more practice on the mic and hes good.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

el torito should replace christian in the chamber


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So they're still trying to make this a thing and they haven't realized that no one gives a fuck?


Last hour and Amber is still fierce.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Meaning Darren will be on the roster doing fuck all for 3 years straight and still getting money. :ass


I think you mean getting MO MONEY MO MONEY MO MONEY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aaaaaand I think I'm done for tonight. Can't see anything beating the Cesaro match and Seamus/Orton will most likely put me to sleep anyway. 

Pretty good show wrestling-wise from what I saw though. Just wish they'd work on the storyline/promo side and actually give people a reason to care about 95% of the roster.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Umm wasn't ER suppose to be in Seattle?


Got moved to NJ.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

This Titus/Darren mini feud and match at Elimination Chamber reminds me of the random Strap Match between Shad/JTG at that one PPV I forget the name out.

Both feuds are sort of out of nowhere and extremely strange to see either match on a PPV card.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I like Titus, but I don't see a bright future for this guy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Titus strikes me as a cross between Ron Simmons and The Rock on the mic, and Bobby Lashley in the ring. Way more personable than Lashley though.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> I'm no Batista fan by any chance, and I don't care for his return, but damn the hypocrisy here, when Cena smiles it's "cheesy goofy babyface" but when a face acts like a no-nonsense taking badass it's "hurr I thought he's suppose to be a babyface"


Agreed. The best thing about Batista so far is that he hasn't turned into a typical babyface yet, and still shows traits of his 2009-2010 heel run.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely digging the Titus push.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

p862011 said:


> el torito should replace christian in the chamber


A bag of Tostitos should replace Christian in the chamber.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Titus is awesome on the mic. The guy has some real charisma.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

El Torito will take a Sister Abigail tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

jacobdaniel said:


> So we go from match of the night to squash of the night. Okay....


The crowd has to pee sometime.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Shield have to interfere here and get some physical shit on the go.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Whilst I understand why people are saying the loss doesn't matter, I think a Cesaro win would have made the chmaber that little bit better for some people. Cesaro can beat both Orton and Cena? Orton can beat Cena? But Cena can beat Cesaro? Then there's Bryan can beat all 3 of these men, but it's all circumstantial.
> 
> A Cesaro win could have made what is essentially a 3 horse (at most)race, that little bit more interesting.


agreed, and he could live off those two wins for months until creative figures out what to do with him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Titus to all the fans:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I fully expect not to see Titus or Young until October for the next BHM after this Sunday


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> A bag of Tostitos should replace Christian in the chamber.


I like Christian, but :lmao:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder if Vince doesn't release Young because he fears the media will accuse WWE of being homophobic.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hit Sister Abigail on the Midget


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rocky Mark said:


> I'm no Batista fan by any chance, and I don't care for his return, but damn the hypocrisy here, when Cena smiles it's "cheesy goofy babyface" but when a face acts like a no-nonsense taking badass it's "hurr I thought he's suppose to be a babyface"


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> El Torito will take a Sister Abigail tonight.


This would be pretty cool!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're back.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

"All your favorite WWE superstars go extreme" is WWE language for "Only one match that actually is extreme rules"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, fuck Sin Cara's entrance! Get to the Wyatts!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF WWE you give the wyatts the jobber intro?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Wyatts with a jobber entrance????? Da fuq!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Titus is awesome on the mic. The guy has some real charisma.


He is. I've been saying so since PTP days. He really needs to not do that scream again, though, lol.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No "where're here" this week?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Los trash-odores get a full intro and the Wyatts get a jobber entrance?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ginger booty :ass


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope that loss doesn't affect Cesaro's push, a la Sandow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shield is coming out and they'll finally brawl. Roman Reigns will look strong and people will hate.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Team Lucha are going down hard tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Get the app, no jobber entrances there


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Hope the Shield come out again and we get a taste of Wyatts/Shield.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

jacobdaniel said:


> Wyatts with a jobber entrance????? Da fuq!!


Entrances cut into commercial time.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

I would not be surprised if Wyatt does two rolls in doing the Sister Abigail on Torito


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Shield is coming out and they'll finally brawl. Roman Reigns will look strong and people will hate.


Cesaro >>>> Reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> He is. I've been saying so since PTP days. He really needs to not do that scream again, though, lol.


Agreed :lmao


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

4 Renee interviews (and counting), 2 Bryan matches, MOTYC involving Cesaro, this is my kinda Raw.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I am still marking out over the promo of the year by Champion Titus

:titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :ti:titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :ti:titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus tus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus tus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus :titus


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

It's not a jobber entrance. fpalm It's a time constraint entrance.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

popeyes 3 of a kind for 3.99 :lol:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rowan without yelling is like The Big Bang Theory without laugh tracks. NOT entertaining. YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The wyatts getting the jobber entrance???? This is not going to go down well on here


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

YEEaaaEEeeaEEEeaaaaeEEeeeaAE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*YEAH YEAH YEAH *:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jobber entrance for The Wyatts? :no:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao Chewy is in the building tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Holy shit Eric Rowan!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What is the Main Event?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

"Yeahhhhhh yeah" - Luke Harper. Riveting words.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

half entrance for wyats :O


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> Los trash-odores get a full intro and the Wyatts get a jobber entrance?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They will pay with the Wyatts getting the victory.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Did Bray Wyatt just teabag him? LOL


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Poor camera guy


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the point of bring these matadors in? They've done nothing since debuting.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Who kicked the camera lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder how many blacks the Wyatts have buried behind their trailer.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wtf happened to that camera man :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

What happened to the camera man? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw man Bray has some awesome in-ring psychology


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RhodesForWHC said:


> What is the Main Event?


Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Hope that loss doesn't affect Cesaro's push, a la Sandow.


Sandow losing to cena didn't bury him. WWE deciding to unify the titles when they did buried him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesaro >>>> Reigns


That's obvious.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have grown to like Bray.. but damn, I just can't help but think Duke the Drumptser Drosey and the Godwins for the other two Wyatts >.<


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Where is My YeahYeahYeah! shirt WWE?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Jobber entrance for The Wyatts? :no:


Yeah, Raw's 3 hours yet they don't have time for entrances anymore? Baffling really.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

RhodesForWHC said:


> What is the Main Event?


Boreton and Shame-Us


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I could of swore I saw this match on Main Event


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Camera man got Sweet Chin Music, again


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm not marking out for that match. It only happened so that Vince can remind people that Cena is not going anywhere anytime soon.

Cena was sloppy anyway.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesaro >>>> Reigns


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

If anyone wants to be a cool kat could you tweet me the results of the rest of raw please


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> *Harper* without yelling is like The Big Bang Theory without laugh tracks. NOT entertaining. YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH YEAH.


Fixed


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

LPPrince said:


> Camera man got Sweet Chin Music, again


Camera man tripped over HHH's shovel


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Thought Wyatt was screaming "squeal"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL camera man! :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What happened to the camera man?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

JBL can't imagine the Shield losing, despite the fact they lose almost every week now. Shit, it was only 2 PPV's ago they lost a 3 on 1 handicap match. Fuck this guy is hopeless at hyping.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

checkcola said:


> I could of swore I saw this match on Main Event


 Because you did.....

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I wonder how many blacks the Wyatts have buried behind their trailer.


Just enough to celebrate Black History Month.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lok said:


> What happened to the camera man? :lol





TJC93 said:


> Wtf happened to that camera man :lmao


Probably tripped over Torito.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sin Cara has some cool tights


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kill the Bull! Kill the Bull!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Jobber entrance for The Wyatts? :no:


If you only have the app.:selfie


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao trpped over rope


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Another Wyatts/Shield confrontation after this match? :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they just blur out his butt crack ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Sin Cara misses his first move of the match!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Marc Mero, I think.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

They should sell Luke Harper's wife beater at WWE Shop


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why are they selling for a jobber team?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like there's 3 Matadors tonight. Might as well just have Sin Cara join these two, that bull is just annoying.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rocky Mark said:


> I'm no Batista fan by any chance, and I don't care for his return, but damn the hypocrisy here, when Cena smiles it's "cheesy goofy babyface" but when a face acts like a no-nonsense taking badass it's "hurr I thought he's suppose to be a babyface"


Same. If there's one thing Batista's done right since returning, it's showing consistency by resuming his role as a badass face like how he was during his first run. That and rocking those awesome Jordans, too.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

brandiexoxo said:


> Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hunico


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hunico.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sickkk clothesline from Harper!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Cue Shield on Titantron

...or not.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> Sheamus/Orton.


Not feeling that. I'm out.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, the Sin Cara gimmick is jinxed to make anyone under that mask botch. :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Bray Wyatt hates Luchadors first Mysterio, now Sin Cara who's next??


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Wtf happened to that camera man :lmao


Had too much Paul Masson.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait is there even another match scheduled for tonight? Or is a divas match going to be the main event?

Edit

Ah Nevermind forgot about Orton and Sheamus


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> popeyes 3 of a kind for 3.99 :lol:


Oh no you know what this means


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I find it funny how to look at Hunico under his normal Hunico look, you'd think he doesn't REALLY look like a highflier, and yet he's the stand-in for Sin Cara.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Damn; every Wyatt family 3-way tag match is exactly the same.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Their Main Event match was much better.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When do the Wyatts show up on Hoarders?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Sometimes I wish Luke Harper was the leader because he is much more convincing as a maniac.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Ughhh. No Shield appearance? Oh well. I think I'm done for the night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they'll do the Shield/Wyatt fight on Smackdown then.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

It's over. Another Shield confrontation? Pleassse?


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Marc Mero, I think.


Lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> I swear, the Sin Cara gimmick is jinxed to make anyone under that mask botch. :lmao


Looks like it's hard to see out of


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

brandiexoxo said:


> Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh no you know what this means


You'll still have money to spend on ladies (hookers)?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

brandiexoxo said:


> Who is Sin Cara? Like who is playing him now?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Hunico is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Television changes forever....


except this is an internet based service...


:vince


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Where's Ziggler and Sandow?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hunico took that clothesline like a boss.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened to the first Sin Cara? Was he released?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone tell Cole that 1 match a week is not a gauntlet.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Absolute said:


> Ughhh. No Shield appearance? Oh well. I think I'm done for the night.


Well if they're not going to fight each other why bother after the confrontation earlier. Also have to save something for smackdown.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Im freaking out.

Where is the divas match?

That's the only match I really care for.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

SP103 said:


> When do the Wyatts show up on Hoarders?


:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

hunicara got ragdolled.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you wanna talk about muted and piped in chants, look no fucking further than Los Matadores entrance. I've never heard faker sounding crowd noise in my life, it makes Smackdown sound authentic.

I find it hilarious how every "Ole!" chant during their entrance is exactly the fucking same every damn time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> What happened to the first Sin Cara? Was he released?


Yes just a month ago


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Man, I was hoping for a Shield appearance.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sinisterness said:


> Im freaking out.
> 
> Where is the divas match?
> 
> That's the only match I really care for.


 Trust me , its coming after this commercial break

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Meh. No more Shield/Wyatts.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you wanna talk about muted and piped in chants, look no fucking further than Los Matadores entrance. I've never heard faker sounding crowd noise in my life, it makes Smackdown sound authentic.
> 
> I find it hilarious how every "Ole!" chant during their entrance is exactly the fucking same every damn time.


because it's part of the entrance song not the crowd...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck the makers of Candy Crush Saga takin some dude's idea who made a game for his dying wife, and then taking away his rights to his own product.
Fuck them in every hole with telephone poles.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The 'devil' is Zeb and Wyatt is taking out all the mexicans?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> What happened to the first Sin Cara? Was he released?


Yes, he's back in Mexico.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SNOW IS COMING TO POMPEII


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you wanna talk about muted and piped in chants, look no fucking further than Los Matadores entrance. I've never heard faker sounding crowd noise in my life, it makes Smackdown sound authentic.
> 
> I find it hilarious how every "Ole!" chant during their entrance is exactly the fucking same every damn time.


That is part of their theme, but you're right about nobody giving a shit about them.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you wanna talk about muted and piped in chants, look no fucking further than Los Matadores entrance. I've never heard faker sounding crowd noise in my life, it makes Smackdown sound authentic.
> 
> I find it hilarious how every "Ole!" chant during their entrance is exactly the fucking same every damn time.


 that's part of the entrance. to complain about that will be complaining about Rocky Maivia " rocky" chant on his theme song. it's just silly.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk returns after the commercial break. #Itsawork


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Fuck the makers of Candy Crush Saga takin some dude's idea who made a game for his dying wife, and then taking away his rights to his own product.
> Fuck them in every hole with telephone poles.


Mind explaining?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> Yes, he's back in Mexico.


Botchin' it up all the way to South America.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sinisterness said:


> Im freaking out.
> 
> Where is the divas match?
> 
> That's the only match I really care for.


I'm 99% sure it's coming right after this commercial break.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you wanna talk about muted and piped in chants, look no fucking further than Los Matadores entrance. I've never heard faker sounding crowd noise in my life, it makes Smackdown sound authentic.
> 
> I find it hilarious how every "Ole!" chant during their entrance is exactly the fucking same every damn time.


Very true. And to think this is the same company that ripped WCW for piping in "Goldberg" chants to the point that they made "Gillberg" and would have piped in "Gillberg" chants when he walked to the ring. Funny how they have no problem with piped in crowd noise these days. I guess that's what happens when you have a stale, boring product that barely elicits a reaction out of a few guys here and there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk returns after the commercial break. #Itsawork


:cheer I'm DOWN for this haha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck the Outlaws.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk returns after the commercial break. #Itsawork


He gonna return in the divas match like the main event playa he is unk2

Oh I'm wrong, it's NOA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow its really bad when the NAO get jobber intros


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And the old age outlaws magically appear in the ring!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

World's Best said:


> SNOW IS COMING TO POMPEII


He knows nothing about the coming explosion


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

So much for commercial break.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

what the fuck is on the back of Road Dogg's head?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NOA! :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Main event is going to be pretty short.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

OMG. I'm ALREADY over The New Age Outlaws and their repetitiveness..


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Very true. And to think this is the same company that ripped WCW for piping in "Goldberg" chants to the point that they made "Gillberg" and would have piped in "Gillberg" chants when he walked to the ring. Funny how they have no problem with piped in crowd noise these days. I guess that's what happens when you have a stale, boring product that barely elicits a reaction out of a few guys here and there.


It's part of their entrance music fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

These guys used to be so fucking over... how sad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh fuck off already, OAO.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the uso's say during their entrance?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A 50 year old man telling the youth of the world to suck it... seems appropriate.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh Usos....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought this match was Sunday????


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Fuck the Outlaws.


I second this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TrueUnderdog said:


> what the fuck is on the back of Road Dogg's head?


The hair that's missing from the front of Billy Gunn's?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

New Age Outlaws up in this biatch! Good to see them and the Usos finally getting their title feud on track.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

These jobber entrances. Not a fan. Road Dogg doesn't sound the same compared to 15 years ago. I wonder if Billy Gunn gave his son a prep talk yet so he'll stop jobbing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'Billy remembered his lines' hehehehehehehe good one JBL its still funny 2 FUCKING MONTHS LATER


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro/Cena should have been the main event... I really don't give a shit about Sheamus/Orton.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Mind waiting?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JBL, I swear to God if you make that "He forgot his lines" crack one more fucking time, I will piss in your fucking Cowboy hat and make you drink out of it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here come the Usos!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are making these clowns into ass clowns.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Teleprompter joke again....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it just me or the New Age Outlaws do not seem to be heels.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I think I hate the Uso's more than anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

USOS!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Usos with the worst entrance ever

Can only imagine how bad it is live


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Did anyone catch that botch?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

My New Age Outlaws shirt better come in the mail tomorrow, wait the Usos?!! I guess Usos win tonight to finally get their title shot they previously earned previously ugh.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hopefully Jimmy talks about sammiches!


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Black_Power said:


> Did anyone catch that botch?


Yep :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait a match is starting now? so that must mean the main event is really short.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I still don't get why there's so much hate for The Usos on here. I think they're great, to be honest. Would love to see them as champions in the future.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Whoever the Uso is in the ring is looks a little like Xpac back in his 1-2-3 Kid days


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

CYC said:


> Can someone tell me what the uso's say during their entrance?


Le Manu Samoa e ua malo ona fai o le faiva
Le Manu Samoa e ua malo ona fai o le faiva
Leai se isi Manu oi le atu laulau	
Ua ou sau nei ma le mea atoa	
O lou malosi ua atoatoa	
Ia e faatafa ma e soso ese	
Leaga o lenei manu e uiga ese	
Le Manu Samoa	
Le Manu Samoa	
Le Manu Samoa e o mai I Samoa	
Le Manu!	

or

The Manu Samoa, may you succeed in your mission
The Manu Samoa, may you succeed in your mission
There is no other Manu (team) anywhere
There is no other Manu (team) anywhere
Here I come completely prepared
My strength is at its peak
Make way and move aside
Because this Manu is unique
The Manu Samoa
The Manu Samoa
The Manu Samoa reigns from Samoa
The Manu!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

cl_theo said:


> Mind explaining?


Going to make me dig out that link huh.. ok. :lol

http://metro.co.uk/2014/02/13/candy-crush-saga-makers-to-sue-game-they-copied-4303096/
http://www.computerandvideogames.co...me-and-now-king-wants-my-trademark-cancelled/
http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/02/12/candyswipe-dev-publishes-open-letter-to-candy-crush-publisher


Emotions got the better of me for a minute there.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

lol That Age joke


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Old Age Outlaws" 

Thanks for using my line Road Dogg.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Y'all doin' the dirty?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Road Dog calling out the IWC for calling them the old age outlaws


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Black_Power said:


> Did anyone catch that botch?


Yep. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Hopefully Jimmy talks about sammiches!


:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha commentary is fun right now! Calling the NAO old lol


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ew @ this crowd cheering for New Age Outlaws.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh you didn't know?


Know what?


:ti


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Is it just me or the New Age Outlaws do not seem to be heels.


I agree. Batista is more heel than they are.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Why have one of the USO's on commentary? Road Dogg will just destroy him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No they should not do this again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol a USO saying he use to watch his dad beat up Road dogg


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Hopefully Jimmy talks about sammiches!


Is he the one on TD? He's the dogs bollocks.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

what's the answer? :lol


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Lol at Cole calling Road Dogg 'Brian'


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Uso/Old Age back and forth on commentary is horrible


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wish they'd get rid of the Elimination Chamber PPV. It's been boring and predictable since 2010. Build Wrestlemania from the Royal Rumble and have the chamber match later on in the year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

TylerBreezeFan said:


> Yep :lmao


:lmao awesome so I wasn't seeing shit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, Jerry Lawler is so out of place here.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

PUNKERS BACK. IT'S A WORK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Usos better win the damn belts. I swear to God.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Now is Billy Gunn going to shit himself again this week naturally from an aging colon or will it be more spiked tea?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NOA chants! Nice! :mark:


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This commentary is horrible. Whichever Uso is on the mic is terrible.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

So glad I don't have to listen to that commentary anymore.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

SO the new age outlaws are retaining?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Getting dem' titles!


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

-Barely Catches Cody off the Cage-
-Fully Catches Jey Uso-

:ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't catch the botch. What happens?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Usos gonna get the Title by Mania if they lose at EC


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Punk chant?
Uso wins!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Could CM Punk become a new stand in Boring Chant like JBL/Randy Savage?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That win right when the CM PUNK chants were gaining momentum :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Usos better win the damn belts. I swear to God.


Yes! Please! They're so deserving of a title run! Not sure why so many people dislike them.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK CHANTS.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Usos gonna get the Title by Mania if they lose at EC


I think they'll win them at EC.

And then lose them to the Wyatts at WM.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Too many roll-up wins nowadays


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is Sheamus the only guy that likes Saxton or something?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't believe they got Bryan Gumbel as an announcer.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good timing with the pin right when the CM Punk chants started getting loud haha


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did Bobby Lashley deflate...and get base in his voice?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

High bets on the Usos getting screwed over in their tag title opportunity at the Chamber.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Stad said:


> PUNK CHANTS.


I heard the chants in both. There was no muting.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh, I forgot Sheamus was on the roster. He's neck and neck with the Uso's as my most hated.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

***** won't be seen by next month.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Glad they're giving the midcard title matches actual build-up


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That new announcer looks like a cartoon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus...what a fucking goof.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Marques Houston done singing and decided to work for the E


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL Sheamus's "comedic side"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> That win right when the CM PUNK chants were gaining momentum :lol


Maybe the match was suppose to go on for much longer, but they ended it because of the Punk chants. Wouldn't be surprised, tbh. :lmao


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Sheamus really that white or do they paint him to make him look like that?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

If Usos win at EC, then I wanna see Usos vs Rhodes at WM. That would be epic. Face vs face.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope Orton squashes this ginger fucker quick!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> I still don't get why there's so much hate for The Usos on here. I think they're great, to be honest. Would love to see them as champions in the future.


I know the Usos are very Dope. I don't understand some of the hate they get either. I want them to be champs and go to WrestleMania too! :angel:cheer.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Byron segment with Sheamus? Are they repeating things from last week?


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Oh, I forgot Sheamus was on the roster. He's neck and neck with the Uso's as my most hated.


this


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Does Byron Saxton just hang out in Sheamus' locker room all day, waiting for an interview?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PNEFC-Ben said:


> Too many roll-up wins nowadays


Fruit Roll Ups are the official sponsor of the Diva's division


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel bad for little USO. He tried going mic for mic with the Dogg. Poor kid. Was incredibly awkward for him.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

so pathetic of the Punk marks on here getting so excited for a barely audible chant during billy gunn - uso match at 10:40


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, that was a really terrible promo.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watch Orton/sheamus
Play gta v
Play NBA 2k14

Don't know what I should do right now...


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

ughhh Sheamus FUCK


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone else not feeling the main event? Because I surely aren't.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Hope the crowd shit's on this match.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Fruit Roll Ups are the official sponsor of the Diva's division


:lmao


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> Maybe the match was suppose to go on for much longer, but they ended it because of the Punk chants. Wouldn't be surprised, tbh. :lmao


of course fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CYC said:


> Watch Orton/sheamus
> Play gta v
> Play NBA 2k14
> 
> Don't know what I should do right now...


I'd go with GTA V, if I were you.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Sheamus v Christian will be the main event of this week's Smackdown.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

night after WM 29 the crowd shat hard on orton vs shaemus.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

CYC said:


> Watch Orton/sheamus
> Play gta v
> Play NBA 2k14
> 
> Don't know what I should do right now...


I'll ball you up with Kendall Marshall and Ryan Kelly if you're on PS4


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

CYC said:


> Watch Orton/sheamus
> Play gta v
> Play NBA 2k14
> 
> Don't know what I should do right now...


2k14!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

No Diva's on tonight. Wow that's a first.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Punkholic said:


> Anyone else not feeling the main event? Because I surely aren't.


For me the main event was Cesaro vs Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm not excited for this match at all. That being said, great show tonight with two awesome matches.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

CYC said:


> Watch Orton/sheamus
> Play gta v
> Play NBA 2k14
> 
> Don't know what I should do right now...


Who's the busty model in your sig?


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

You can see the PPV on your *mobile device* or tablet (because our tablets aren't mobile) :ti

Your samsung smart tv :ti

-doesn't mention Xbox, PS3 or that other console no one gives a shit about-


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Does anyone really Believe the Main Event is gonna match up to Cesaro vs Cena Match?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, will this Orton match get highjacked or not?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh, can't stand Fella nor Orton, man. At least the main event will be short.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Hopefully Sheamus wins this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they not announce the next HOF member ?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Christian vs Sheamus on SD!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sheamus vs Christian on Smackdown should be a good match.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Sheamus vs. Orton… I think I'm going to watch ice dancing or whatever is on the Olympics. Doesn't matter what sport it is, it'll be better than Sheamus vs. Orton.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they not announce the next HOF member ?


:ambrose2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

checkcola said:


> So, will this Orton match get highjacked or not?


I hope so. Would be great if this match gets the same reaction it got the night after WM 29.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LigerJ81 said:


> Does anyone really Believe the Main Event is gonna match up to Cesaro vs Cena Match?


Probably not, but Orton and Sheamus had a very good match with each other on Smackdown last year.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

What happened to Orton's titantron?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So what manner of insane freakout has Orton got for us this week?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing we'll have a 6 man brawl featuring all the chamber wrestlers to end the show?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> No Diva's on tonight. Wow that's a first.


I know i'm a little shocked too. I wanted some Cameron and Naomi :cheer


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

I hope this is short and sweet and the show ends with something worth staying up the extra 20 mins for.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> No Diva's on tonight. Wow that's a first.


Well, the champ is servicing Punk in Chitown. Wonder if the rest of the Divas went with her as a ploy from Vince to bring the pussmaster back.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

No Hall of Fame announcement? No divas match?


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Sheamus and Orton, two of the best in-ring workers on the roster!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

checkcola said:


> So, will this Orton match get highjacked or not?


And if it does, will Orton lose his mind and start freestyle rapping again?


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

What was the botch during the usos/nao segment?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm blindfolding my eyes so I don't think need to see this match.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Orton getting the ADR non-reaction, not even fangirls screaming for him now (because what girl would cream herself for a spineless loser like him)


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Make a single belt for the single championship. It's like having two trophies for the Superbowl.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

0 reaction LOL


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> No Hall of Fame announcement? No divas match?


Seems strange.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The cure to insomnia


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

wow, what a pop for orton


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jerry Lawler forgot Cesaro's name for a bit. Fucking idiot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing we'll have a 6 man brawl featuring all the chamber wrestlers to end the show?


Sounds about right haha


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lobster head!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Christian vs Sheamus on SD!


With Captain Charisma turning heel, the fans are riding on Sheamus' 
Way to get buried by that overrated mick Chris!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

LOBSTER HEAD


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

Dopeeey said:


> I know i'm a little shocked too. I wanted some Cameron and Naomi :cheer


Probably not Naomi with her eye injury.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Byron Saxton is the WWE's version of ESPN's Ed Werder.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay so wait...

Orton is 0 - 5 in Chamber PPV matches..and is losing lately all his matches...is it any more obvious he's winning the chamber?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

If is supossed that Orton winning the chamber being a surprise because he lost to everyone, then Christian should be the one. He pretty much jobb to everyone. :christian


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Zero reaction for this goon.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Hoping for Orton to spit some more rhymes tonight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So I'm guessing we'll have a 6 man brawl featuring all the chamber wrestlers to end the show?


Most likely. Heck, maybe it ends with Orton standing tall after a huge finisher frenzy


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Goddamn, they'd be idiots to do an Orton/Batista one on one match at Mania. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

The fuck is this??


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> So what manner of insane freakout has Orton got for us this week?


Fuck. Now I have to get a new avatar.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

The Great Black!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Don't see how anyone above the age of 12 can be a fan of Sheamus.

Why does WWE continue to push him as a top guy? Oh yeah.. :trips2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Call me old fashion but I think the Champ should come out last no matter if he is a face or heel!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Only some cheers for Same-Us.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> wow, what a pop for orton


I know he's so over the crowd forgot to cheer


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sinisterness said:


> Le Manu Samoa e ua malo ona fai o le faiva
> Le Manu Samoa e ua malo ona fai o le faiva
> Leai se isi Manu oi le atu laulau
> Ua ou sau nei ma le mea atoa
> ...


Did you Google that or did you know it by heart?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and come the cm punk chants


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

There are the Punk chants.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The hijack has already started


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Angels Will Fall (Feb 10, 2014)

Punk chants didn't take long


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WWE and their obvious muting of the CM Punk chants....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

You all love this match. Stop pretending otherwise.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Them Punk chants died fast hahaha..

Good luck WWE in Chicago :vince3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam it Denver we were being so good with out chanting that Pussys name


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Come on Orton get angry and start messing with this crowd


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista/Orton is going to be some epic


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dumbass Punk marks in the crowd. His stupid chants got old real quick.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Both Champions retained inside the chamber last year, and the year before didn't they?

It's a waste of a PPV because it's in a bad spot-They should move it.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Orton getting the ADR non-reaction, not even fangirls screaming for him now (because what girl would cream herself for a spineless loser like him)


Yeah I've noticed that. This title reign has really killed off alot of Orton fans. Face or heel, he used to always get a decent reaction and had a loyal fanbase, but it seems that alot his fans have abandoned him.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

So we had main event in middle of the show and now we're enjoying this headlock fest?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK CHANTS!!! :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at the old black man holding up both World titles.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randall + 1-800-FELLA = Chant random wrestlers' names.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Randy "The Toxic Megacunt" vs. "The Wonky Mick" Lameass


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The fan that looks like Brock Lesnar if he let himself go in the front row.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> CM PUNK CHANTS!!! :mark:



When will you learn


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Fuck. Now I have to get a new avatar.


Sorry, didn't know someone else had it, i'll change mine if you had yours first.


----------



## BookingBad (Jan 29, 2014)

Punkholic said:


> CM PUNK CHANTS!!! :mark:


I didn't think Denver had it in them to chant for CM Punk.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I see Brock's cousin in the corner :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

[email protected] at the OG pretending that he's the WWE World Champion.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope Orton wins this one. Just because.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is pretty daring of them to do Orton/Sheamus one on one on Raw again, especially after...the last time!


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Sheamus v Christian will be the main event of this week's Smackdown.


Should be a 6 man over the top between the EC participants. Probably will be 6 man tag between the 6 with some random partitioning.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I hope Orton wins this match. Come on he's the champ give him something lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Combined with Denver's altitude and that weed is legal, Orton should be more entertaining than ever but it doesn't seem like it so far.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This might be the best match of the first quarter of the year before they're done.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sorry but Orton & Sheamus have no chemistry.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Banez said:


> So we had main event in middle of the show and now we're enjoying this headlock fest?


Cena/Cesaro would have been a much better main event, tbh.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

no AJ tonight :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll mark if Orton starts rapping again.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

12 minutes left? Commercial break.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BookingBad said:


> I didn't think Denver had it in them to chant for CM Punk.


Especially given Denver's huge METH problem.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Where is Brock anyway? Eating at Jimmy Johns?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Another ad!? :lmao


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Cena/Cesaro would have been a much better main event, tbh.


Yeah thats what i was saying


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I hope Orton wins this match. Come on he's the champ give him something lol


he gets the win on Sunday


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Entertain me you puppets, this is boring!


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

It's either you guys hear what you want or I'm watching a different broadcast feed.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Swagger is more entertaining than Sheamus/Orton ATM. And that says a lot.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

So many better talents than Sheamus 

This guy really needs to be depushed.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The show is almost over, and the match is still mid-way. An interruption maybe? Followed by the big brawl with all chamber participants?


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

People just want this match to be shit to prove a point.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam i need a PS4


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Spoiler Alert! The Divas wrestle on Superstars. The Bellas and Natalya vs. Eva Marie, Summer Rae and AJ's bodyguard.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they not announce the next HOF member ?


I don't think they have. Probably next week.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

x78 said:


> So many better talents than Sheamus
> 
> This guy really needs to be depushed.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'll mark if Orton starts rapping again.


Any rappers from Denver? :lol


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

The last time Orton/Sheamus happened, Random chants happened. No surprise the crowd isn't interested right now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus isn't ready to mainevent a RAW. He needs to be re-established. Of course, Orton is beyond damaged.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't want to be a Royal Naval Reservist. I'm not even from that area.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh these DAMN commercials!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ONEWAY said:


> I'm sorry but Orton & Sheamus have no chemistry.


Agreed. At least, their match didn't get much time.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Comes back from commercial.

Orton headlock. :no:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

hey look first thing I see from Commercial break, headlock rest spot


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DashingRKO said:


> Any rappers from Denver? :lol


Rap is probably banned in Denver. You drop one lyric and the white man will come out of the blue like Candyman and beat the shit out of you.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Even the thread is slow responding to this match. During Cesaro/Cena this thread was hot as hell.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

You can tll the chants are being muted.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Ahh my eyes!!! those headlocks.. they burn my eyes!!!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Orton is a spoiled primadonna cunt!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ho ho inc said:


> Entertain me you puppets, this is boring!


Even WWEcreativeHumor is falling flat tonight. I had not my full multimedia sports entertainment enrichment tonight!
:batista3


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

x78 said:


> So many better talents than Sheamus
> 
> This guy really needs to be depushed.


Sheamus is great in the ring and has pretty good mic skills as well as having a unique look and legit build/physique to him. It's not that he is undeserving of his spot imo, but rather how they decide to present him to the audience is really ineffective. Whoever writes his promos needs to be taken out back and flogged.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm sitting here pulling on my bottom lip as I watch this match. This shit is *BORING*


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rap is probably banned in Denver. You drop one lyric and the white man will come out of the blue like Candyman and beat the shit out of you.


I bet there are, most of them are MC's dressed in Denver Broncos or Nuggets gear!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Surprised we didn't get a Divas match tonight.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Sheamus is great in the ring and has pretty good mic skills as well as having a unique look and legit build/physique to him. It's not that he is undeserving of his spot imo, but rather how they decide to present him to the audience. Whoever writes his promos needs to be taken out back and flogged.


What is this I see?

Someone with a logical viewpoint about Sheamus? Jeez!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm sitting here pulling on my bottom lip as I watch this match. This shit is *BORING*


more boring than watching paint dry??


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This has been the least entertaining match of the night haha


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd's kinda dead. Not exactly surprising.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL at that fucking tweet at the bottom of the screen


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL I don't think that table was suppose to break.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Horrible chemistry...horrible wrestlers...just boring overall.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HOLY SHIT! FELLA JUST GOT KILLED!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That was a weak ass table.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

Three weeks in a row we get an announce table spot?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that brought the crowd into it, lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

R.I.P. Announcers table


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy shit chants


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Is it over yet?


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Good Job, announce table.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rap is probably banned in Denver. You drop one lyric and the white man will come out of the blue like Candyman and beat the shit out of you.


haha I almost died reading that :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Duct tape


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Holy shit for a table spot?
Really?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Woah.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Not a bad match, just boring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That didn't really deserved a holy shit chant Denver :side:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whoops forgot to pull the monitors

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stay down, Sheamus, fuck this match goes on


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WHY DID YOU GO BACK IN?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

That's the most impressed thing this whole match and it needed it with that table being destroyed.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy's just happy the fucking thing broke.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

End this shit already


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone know who makes those monitors? Always wondered how much one cost.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, Sheamus is white as fuckk haha


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yes Era said:


> Horrible chemistry...horrible wrestlers...just boring overall.


Can't tell me you were expecting a good match. These two have always had horrible chemistry together.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I've never understood why putting somebody through the announce table (or smacking them in to the steps) isn't a disqualification, whereas if they'd pulled a table out from under the ring and put them through that it would be.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought it was well known around here that Sheamus is great in the ring. :/


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus is really selling that table spot, ha ha.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I was just waiting for Cole to call that knee drop a "high risk maneuver"
:cole3


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

YOU BIG BASTARD, OH YEAH.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I hear the sounds of prepubescent children chanting "Let's go Sheamus."


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:kobe Let's go Sheamus?


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Orton does a scoop slam and Cole shouts "what a move by the champ!" and King comments "thats why he's the champ" really??


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus, just win already, please.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus bleeding again. He's the wet dream of every Red Cross Blood drive director


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DashingRKO said:


> That didn't really deserved a holy shit chant Denver :side:


Yep. Just like half the matches don't deserve a 'This is awesome' chant. Typical WWE crowds.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton's mid-ropes DDT!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

JBL sounds so bored. :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i stepped out earlier for 15 minutes..did ANYONE get announced for WWE HOF??


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Orton has an itch


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

2 minute warning.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, Sheamus is white as fuckk haha


And you just noticed? Lmao.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Orton not on that good shit tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The viper is coiling! haha


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Glad I'm not watching this overrated crap!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> i stepped out earlier for 15 minutes..did ANYONE get announced for WWE HOF??


No they didn't, know that I think about it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton is awesome-est..when on the white powder :rko2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus didn't even seem like he countered, he just stood there


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

This match is the perfect example why we need new top stars. God these two are stale and uninteresting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> Horrible chemistry...horrible wrestlers...just boring overall.


what do you expect when two of the blandest wrestlers face off


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wha?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

The Shield? :aries2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> i stepped out earlier for 15 minutes..did ANYONE get announced for WWE HOF??


No, looks like we'll have to wait until next week.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

SHIELD!!!

AND POSSIBLY WYATTS????


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually wanted to see Orton get Brogue Kicked.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

FUCKERY!!!! GLORIOUS FUCKERY!!!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dark match set up


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This Boring ass Main Event was indeed an Injustice


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

THE SHIELD?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WE GOT OURSELVES A SLOBBER KNOCKER FOLKS! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CESARO IS ATTACKING REIGNS!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy shit!!!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Now thats how you promote a PPV


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit this is amazing. It's like a 12 man brawl!!!!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Clusterfuck :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Clusterfuck


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Yes!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD AND WYATTS!!! 

Everybody else get the fuck out!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

shit is going down!


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm marking out right now


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What is the meaning of this random brawl? :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Choas!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL AND THEY JUST CUT IT OFF.

FUCK THIS COMPANY.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Cesaro just taking everyone on :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL END IT THERE


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

RUN :wyatt


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

What a brawl to end Raw. :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, considering the statement I made at the start of the show I am glad the foretold and inevitable mass melee occurred. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did they just get cut off the air with out saying don't forget to buy the PPV ha ha ha ha


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand it's gone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Waitaminute... Shield and Wyatts are in a chamber match?


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

i remember they usually ended raw like that all the time in the Attitude era


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. Just like half the matches don't deserve a 'This is awesome' chant. Typical WWE crowds.


Who are we to determine what the crowd should chant?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WAIT WHAT. IT ENDED. IS THIS A WCW PAY PER VIEW?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would have marked out if Cole said THIS IS MADNESS!!! instead of This is Insane.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That 10 second tease! :vince5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HOLY SHITTTTT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AND THEN WWE HAS A TNA MOMENT BY CUTTING OFF RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. WAY TO FUCKING GO.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Look out! Look out!! :cole3


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That was pretty good when the Wyatt accordion sound hit i was like ohh shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yet for the RR we got Orton stealing a car


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

why did the shield attack?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lame as fuck, let's end the show with a brawl that lasts 30 seconds...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a good ending


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

THEY'RE HERE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice to see Shield and Wyatts in the last segment.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

It had to happen when Raw was about to go off...oh well.


----------



## Chicago Saint (Feb 11, 2014)

Stad said:


> LOL AND THEY JUST CUT IT OFF.
> 
> FUCK THIS COMPANY.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

This is insane!!! BYE NOW!
fuck that pisses me off. just show it for another minute.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid ending. Not excited for Elimination Chamber at all.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

way too short brawl


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What a tease, the bastards know what they're doing haha


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

wtf why end it mid-action.

Also, is the Wyatts vs The Sheild actually IN the chamber or what? Or is just a straight six man tag?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wtf just awful,short and random


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Headliner said:


> AND THEN WWE HAS A TNA MOMENT BY CUTTING OFF RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF IT. WAY TO FUCKING GO.


This is how many attitude era raws ended.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wwe and them ending right at 11:05 on the nose


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

That was an awesome RAW, truthfully.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

And the last thing we saw was Cena punches Cesaro.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice Shield/Wyatts outshined the Chamber match participants! THIS IS AWESOME.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punked Up said:


> Who are we to determine what the crowd should chant?


It's my opinion, and not just mine from what I've read.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no kane coming out and going after bryan either... WWE can't even do show-ending brawls right any more geez.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't get it. Didn't we all see that coming? The only remotely exciting part was the Wyatts and The Shield and the ring was too crowded to really sell them brawling.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The better go-home Raw ending sequence in a while, though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> No they didn't, know that I think about it.


Oh okay, thanks! (Y)


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Jeez, people complaining about everything sometimes.

Shield/Wyatts being physically involved a lot before EC = well what's the point in a match?
Not much Shield/Wyatts, teasing it constantly = FFS WHY DID THEY CUT IF OFF!

Very good ending to Raw, whets the appetite a lot.


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

At least the TNA main event run ins had a purpose. Why would the Shield have anything to do with that, and why would Cena and Bryan interject themselves to fight the Shield when they're not part of the EC match?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well that Brawl lasted as long as a Brooklyn Brawler maych. Don't get why the Shield attacked Sheamus.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sheabutter beats Blandall Boreton via DQ.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> And the last time we saw was Cena punches Cesaro.



OMG buried!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Loved that ending! Really looking forward to Shield/Wyatts on Sunday! :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

And the winner for worst main event of RAW is...this one. 

Neither Sheamus nor Orton have any business being in the main event. Dreadful match that had to include a spot that would have gotten him disqualified in order to make it exciting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Felt like bad WCW ending.

Good Christian/Bryan match, Cesaro/Cena was great, rest was shit.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good ending, shame about the match being so dull though. If the match was good and the crowd was hot the end would have been that much better.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> The better go-home Raw ending sequence in a while, though


The RAW ending before TLC was pretty good too.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

"all hell has broken loose" endings were cool in 1998 and 1999 WWE, besides it doesn't work without Jim Ross


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

finalnight said:


> This is how many attitude era raws ended.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


exactly bunch of simpletons in this thread 

wwe has always done this


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

There was absolutely no point for the Shield to be there, or even the brawl to happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

finalnight said:


> This is how many attitude era raws ended.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know that.

Ok to appease the smart fans. AND THEN WWE HAD A VINCE RUSSO MOMENT. 

Either way we needed to see more. And the Wyatts should of attacked Fella. Then have Shield come out through the crowd.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro/Cena was match of the night. Incredible match. :clap


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Seriousforaminute said:


> Why would the Shield have anything to do with that, and why would Cena and Bryan interject themselves to fight the Shield when they're not part of the EC match?


You not been watching WWE much recently? fpalm


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

SoupBro said:


> Well that Brawl lasted as long as a Brooklyn Brawler maych. *Don't get why the Shield attacked Sheamus.*


trying to figure that out myself


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

p862011 said:


> exactly bunch of simpletons in this thread
> 
> wwe has always done this


Not a simpleton actually. Nice try though. More needed to be shown.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really understand The Shield randomly attacking Sheamus


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

pretty good raw overall. even santino/fandango was entertaining. 8/10


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

thank god the baby punk chants were very brief tonight.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

It actually makes tons of sense.

The Shield obvi wanted to be in Chamber match and they took the bitterness out on Sheamus.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Curse you simpletons!


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Are you guys morons? Remeber the shield stoogin for HHH. Randy Orton was kissing up to HHH in the prior segement. HhH sent the shield out there.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Seriousforaminute said:


> At least the TNA main event run ins had a purpose. Why would the Shield have anything to do with that, and why would Cena and Bryan interject themselves to fight the Shield when they're not part of the EC match?


And the speed at which Cena and Bryan came out, its not like there was any sense in reality, they saw something going on a screen in back and desided to put a stop to it. It was just one guy stacked after another. Very fake. Cesaro didn't know who to attack.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayer Police said:


> The better go-home Raw ending sequence in a while, though


Don't forget that amazing TLC go-home Raw ending, though.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Queendom9617 said:


> It actually makes tons of sense.
> 
> The Shield obvi wanted to be in Chamber match and they took the bitterness out on Sheamus.


That doesn't make sense, as not only could they have done that WEEKS BEFORE, but they're doing that to the Wyatts. Sooooooo no.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't really understand The Shield randomly attacking Sheamus


If they still work for the Authority maybe they were instructed not to let Orton job again.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Not a simpleton actually. Nice try though. More needed to be shown.


thats like getting made at a movie teaser trailer for not showing more footage


why blow your load ??

it is called story telling the payoff is the ppv raw is made to tease and tease you to want more and it obviously did since you said you wanted more


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

As far as tonight's show is concerned.......FTS man! FTS! It stands for fuck this shit! Feel free to use this acronym when you are not impressed with the next WWE program or match.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

HhH sent the shield out there. They are still his stooges. Orton kissing up to HHH last segment caused this.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Marrakesh said:


> Sheamus is great in the ring and has pretty good mic skills as well as having a unique look and legit build/physique to him. It's not that he is undeserving of his spot imo, but rather how they decide to present him to the audience is really ineffective. Whoever writes his promos needs to be taken out back and flogged.


He is undeserving of his spot, the guy is a midcarder who has been pushed way beyond his capabilities. He's another Lex Luger, a big, jacked guy with moderate charisma who struggles to connect with the crowd. He could be an effective upper-midcard heel, definitely not a main-event face. I understand that there was a shortage of talent a few years ago before the likes of Shield, Wyatt, Cesaro etc debuted but there's no reason to keep Sheamus in that role now. Same goes for Del Rio.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> thank god the baby punk chants were very brief tonight.


only heard them during the Billy gunn match and Main event myself. It will only happen at WM and Chicago Raw and Payback PPV that people will chant his name.
Anyway three awesome moments tonight

1. Bryan/Christian. Great selling from Bryan and great heel work from Christian
2. Wyatts/Shield stand off and ending
3. Cesaro/Cena was great.

Decent Raw.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WhyMe123 said:


> Are you guys morons? Remeber the shield stoogin for HHH. Randy Orton was kissing up to HHH in the prior segement. HhH sent the shield out there.


Shield have nothing to do with HHH.

I wasn't watching this, but...did The Shield just really attack Sheamus? For no reason other than just to get a brawl going? I love a good fight but not when it starts through bullshit like that.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Cesaro didn't know who to attack.


Yeah that part was really funny. Who to attack? The faces or the guys that are not in the EC match? Well why not both? One kick to the shield and next one kick to Cena ahahahaha


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> thank god the baby punk chants were very brief tonight.


LINDA!!!!! The muting is working!!!! :vince


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hardyorton said:


> only heard them during the Billy gunn match and Main event myself. It will only happen at WM and Chicago Raw and Payback PPV that people will chant his name.
> Anyway three awesome moments tonight
> 
> 1. Bryan/Christian. Great selling from Bryan and great heel work from Christian
> ...


true that


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

WhyMe123 said:


> Are you guys morons? Remeber the shield stoogin for HHH. Randy Orton was kissing up to HHH in the prior segement. HhH sent the shield out there.


^^^This. I think we need some WWE Recap stuff again for what happens 30 minutes ago. Everyone on here forgets everything lol.

The Shield have been attacking Orton opponents for months to protect him. This is Raw before he defends title so Triple H has sent them out (or Orton has gone to them) to protect him. 

Alternative theory ... Because Sheamus/Bryan/Cena defeated the Shield on Raw for the "winners go into the chamber" match the Shield did it for thesmevles and took a big of revenge on Sheamus for being part of the team to defeat them. Bryan and Cena came out to help their teammate.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think The Shield have interacted with Triple H or Stephanie or whatever in months have they?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thought this was the best Raw in weeks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H doesn't need the Shield to take out Sheamus. Shield are imploding and everyone can see it, so they aren't reliable as hired guns anyway. All Triple H has to do is rig it so Orton's pod opens last. That's it. Anywho... the EC ppv will suck.


----------



## Sheikybaby (Jan 30, 2014)

Its really hard keeping interest with the product these days.. especially now CM punk is gone, I constantly go on youtube and watch old matches during live raw events... I hope Wrestling gets Punk back and Undertaker & Austin & the rock but lets face it , wwe will never be the same like how it was from the 90's untill id go as far as 2012


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> This is how many attitude era raws ended.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


no it isnt

when there was a brawl in the attitude era to end a show they either had it come to some conclusion or showed it for a few minutes then went off

they didnt have a brawl that lasted 30 seconds for us watching on TV then see ya next week!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

I imagine the ending was done like that as it leaves open the possibility of Sheamus/Triple H for Mania if they stick Bryan into the main event match and of course it was fairly easy to tie everyone in together anyways. 

Also for the people saying it made no sense for Cena, Bryan to run in.. well they did tag with Sheamus 2/3 weeks ago to get into the chamber against The Shield so it's not really out of line at all. 

Raw overall was fine. 3 weeks ago was rock bottom but the past 2 weeks have been done pretty well and we have good build up for a Tag title match, an IC title match, WWE championship chamber match and Wyatts vs Shield all on the card. It should be a solid PPV.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Cena/Cesaro is def a match I want to watch/see again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

p862011 said:


> thats like getting made at a movie teaser trailer for not showing more footage
> 
> 
> why blow your load ??
> ...


Because they barely showed anything? If they would have shown a few people getting thrown out of the ring while other people still brawled, that would have been enough. They did all this build for weeks that had little physical interaction. We get to the peak time and we just get 20, 30 seconds? Compared to all the times WWE had full out brawls? 

Perhaps they'll do more on Smackdown in some attempt to get people to watch Smackdown.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cesaro/Cena was a great match. Wyatt/Shield amazing, as usual. Other than that, it was meh. Looking forward to the PPV, though.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't think The Shield have interacted with Triple H or Stephanie or whatever in months have they?


Pretty sure Triple H sent the Shield after Daniel Bryan a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Sports_Entertained said:


> LINDA!!!!! The muting is working!!!! :vince


no just no they were brief. People are realizing its a waste and no point


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

PPV card looks great.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> no just no they were brief. People are realizing its a waste and no point


I know. Just playing around. :saul


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't really understand The Shield randomly attacking Sheamus



Because he kicked Christian (who is now a heel too!) and let them win the match!
Clearly they needed vengeance!
:vince3


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> I imagine the ending was done like that as it leaves open the possibility of Sheamus/Triple H for Mania if they stick Bryan into the main event match and of course it was fairly easy to tie everyone in together anyways.
> 
> Also for the people saying it made no sense for Cena, Bryan to run in.. well they did tag with Sheamus 2/3 weeks ago to get into the chamber against The Shield so it's not really out of line at all.
> 
> Raw overall was fine. 3 weeks ago was rock bottom but the past 2 weeks have been done pretty well and we have good build up for a Tag title match, an IC title match, WWE championship chamber match and Wyatts vs Shield all on the card. It should be a solid PPV.


I agree. Think they've actually done alright building up this PPV and making it into what should be a good show as opposed to merely an irritating obstacle before WM.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

deepelemblues said:


> no it isnt
> 
> when there was a brawl in the attitude era to end a show they either had it come to some conclusion or showed it for a few minutes then went off
> 
> they didnt have a brawl that lasted 30 seconds for us watching on TV then see ya next week!


It's better than most Raw endings we've seen in past couple of years.

Matches just end, good guy celebrates the victory(or bad guy wins,and tries attacking good guy even more,but his plans fail when good guy either turns things around,or someone helps the good guy out), then Raw goes off the air.


----------



## hardyorton (Apr 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Cesaro/Cena was a great match. Wyatt/Shield amazing, as usual. Other than that, it was meh. Looking forward to the PPV, though.


Bryan/Christian was very good.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I don't think The Shield have interacted with Triple H or Stephanie or whatever in months have they?


do you not remember the raw after the rumble on january 27th when daniel bryan got in triple h's face 









and triple h called the shield to jump bryan





this was'nt even a month ago


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan/Christian and Cesaro/Cena were both great and the only parts of Raw worth while.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> do you not remember the raw after the rumble on january 27th when daniel bryan got in triple h's face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't watch it tbf.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cesaro and Cena was a great, ppv quality match. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...mbrose_John_Cena_Daniel_Bryan_and_Others.html



> Posted in: WWE
> What Happened After Tonight's RAW with Dean Ambrose, John Cena, Daniel Bryan and Others
> By Marc Middleton
> Feb 17, 2014 - 10:57:28 PM
> ...


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

Didn't expect The Shield to come down and break up the match, should have been Christian, but I like that Wyatts and Shield got a little action in before the PPV! 
*
Kayfabe Musings - Raw Before Elimination Chamber*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heh... Cesaro got to be a dark segment babyface. Good for him.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn my boy Ambrose buried in that dark segment


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

and to think I came here to rejoice with everyone about how awesome the ending of Raw was. That ending had me marking out like my 12 year old self watching the last moments of a WCW/NWO Nitro brawl. Cutting 20 seconds into the action has me craving for more. I was only able to see enough to give all my money to watch everything that is the Elimination Chamber. I expect nothing short of 2 MOTY candidates from this EC PPV: Wyatts/Shield and the Chamber match itself.

I'm just glad I'm not the guy getting pissed b/c they don't know the Shield's motivation for attacking Sheamus. First of all, there is still Smackdown for the answer to be known. Secondly they're wrestlers. At any time for any reason a wrestler or faction can decide to get themselves some and break off a whoopin' on any other wrestler.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

deepelemblues said:


> no it isnt
> 
> when there was a brawl in the attitude era to end a show they either had it come to some conclusion or showed it for a few minutes then went off
> 
> they didnt have a brawl that lasted 30 seconds for us watching on TV then see ya next week!


yes they did, in fact, 5 seconds before the show ended sometimes :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x4kcq6_steve-austin-and-vince-mcmahon-vs-t_sport?search_algo=1

that's not my gripe, the whole "all hell broken loose" is outdated, I'm all for chaos believe me but do it in an innovative fashion for fuck's sake, not an ending that was done a million times 15 years ago when it was cool


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

p862011 said:


> this was'nt even a month ago


A month ago? To WWE, that's now considered old. WWE doesn't expect anyone to remember anything that long ago.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Go stand in the corner, Orton..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Go stand in the corner, Orton..


Add Flair and you have the reunion! lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

That was an ok RAW...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Raw tonight was really good imo:

Cesaro/Cena :mark:
Wyatts/Shield colliding :mark:

And of course...

#BADNEWSBARRETT :mark:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I was just happy to see so many people having to eat their keyboards after bitching throughout the entire Cesaro match that Cena wouldn't let Cesaro swing him.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Snoth said:


> I was just happy to see so many people having to eat their keyboards after bitching throughout the entire Cesaro match that Cena wouldn't let Cesaro swing him.


Cena's been really great about putting guys over during matches since his return. It's a shame that the WWE's booking remains relatively shitty around Cena, but I won't ever knock him for how well he actually does within a match.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Cena's been really great about putting guys over during matches since his return. It's a shame that the WWE's booking remains relatively shitty around Cena, but I won't ever knock him for how well he actually does within a match.


The way they book things is that a guy gets put over, to put other guys over.


Next week, Cesaro could be putting over Langston. You know what I mean?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Why the FUCK did they shorten Antonio Cesaro's name? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...mbrose_John_Cena_Daniel_Bryan_and_Others.html


Damn it what the hell did Dean do to deserve that kind of treatment? I know being better than all the rest.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Nice to read some positive comments about the show!

As for the negatives ones :lmao - just got to laugh. So dramatic about an ending that was always going to happen, its a way to get all the competitors face to face. Deal with it and stop bitching.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Cena/Cesaro match was awesome.

Bryan/Christian was pretty good too.

I didn't watch Sheamus/Orton. Couldn't care less about it. But I skipped to the end and loved the brawl.*




Panzer said:


> Why the FUCK did they shorten Antonio Cesaro's name? What purpose does it serve?


*Everyone called him just Cesaro anyways. No biggie.*


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

We need to use this anytime anything surprising happens on this forum lol:


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Why are the NAO still doing the entrance shtick as heels?

Its really hurting the Usos from what I can hear


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I ♥ KEMONITO;30276257 said:


> The way they book things is that a guy gets put over, to put other guys over.
> 
> 
> Next week, Cesaro could be putting over Langston. You know what I mean?


Not necessarily. It depends on how the crowd responds to the match and that really determines who's gone over as well. Ziggler's loss to ADR is the latest example of that. ADR went over in terms of the win, but that forced a rare double-turn where Ziggler was the one that really went over. Too bad the WWE dropped the ball on the outcome and jobbed Ziggler to undercard hell afterwards.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I forgot to record Raw but saw a bit of it on a replay. Glad I was able to see Cesaro vs Cena, really good match.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

DogSaget said:


> Why are the NAO still doing the entrance shtick as heels?
> 
> Its really hurting the Usos from what I can hear


Cause they've always done it that way. They started as heels with it and got over and haven't stopped. It's their gimmick really.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

That was one of the stronger raws in a long time. Whole show was pretty consistent, no authority to open, only bad segment was probably santino vs fandango. Reigns basically squashing Henry was suprising but Im sure Henry is still not 100% so I can understand that.

Series of good matches throughout the show and the ending brawl was awesome, smart of them to cut it short because if that tease doesn't get you to buy the Chamber PPV nothing will.

7/10 for me.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WWE, please stop showing the crowd during backstage segments. they always look bored, or aren't even paying attention. im not even sure what they're trying to accomplish with that anyway.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> *Cena/Cesaro match was awesome.
> 
> Bryan/Christian was pretty good too.
> 
> ...


I don't know. If they started calling John Cena, "Cena" I think people would notice. It's just kind of odd.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Panzer said:


> I don't know. If they started calling John Cena, "Cena" I think people would notice. It's just kind of odd.


*
Cena's been here for almost 12 years, top star for 9 of those years. Not really the same as Cesaro, who's only been here for less than 2 years and never even main evented yet.*


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Man, did this RAW suck. Sad that it was he go-home for Elimination Chamber... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Match of the night goes to Cena/Cesaro obviously. They both clicked very well. Cesaro still looked strong in a losing effort. Really like how the match finished with Cena rolling onto Cesaro so he can grab him into an AA finisher. The Daniel Bryan/Christian match was good too. Don't understand how Christian was acting like a heel though. Is he a heel or face? Could careless about Sheamus/Orton because we seen it too many times. I still do like the conflict between The Shield and Wyatt Family but since they are both heels, it's tough to root for either group. No Divas match this week? Overall, this was not a good go-home show for the Elimination Chamber PPV.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

:mark: that Cesaro/Cena match


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Haven't watched Raw yet and probably won't watch it till this afternoon.

Can't wait for Cesaro/Cena :mark:, the Wyatts/Shield :mark: and of course Bryan :mark:

rest of the show I don't care about.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I know the ending was to hype the ppv but doesn't make sense to have Shield attack Sheamus.


----------



## captaincharisma24 (May 3, 2008)

PaulHBK said:


> Man, did this RAW suck. Sad that it was he go-home for Elimination Chamber...


Not too sure how it sucked. A MOTYC, two Bryan matches one of which was pretty good, solid build for Wyatts/Shield, promising character development for Titus, just a decent go-home show really.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty good show. Christian/Bryan and Cena/Cesaro were both great matches. I left before the 3 on 3 as I was tired and not interested in Seamus/Orton but from what I saw it was a good show. A lot less filler matches right now - actually there weren't any from what I was watching so that's definitely a good sign. RAW feels like it has more structure right now, we'll see if they can keep that going past Mania. Just need to get some more segments and storylines in so we can care about some of these guys.



Panzer said:


> I don't know. If they started calling John Cena, "Cena" I think people would notice. It's just kind of odd.


It's a little weird but at least Cesaro still sounds cool, the first name isn't completely necessary. 'Big E' without the Langston on the other hand just sounds stupid though.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should get Christian to lead the crowd in clapping for the Wyatt's theme.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno about anyone else but I found it fucking horrible.

The Cena vs Cesaro match was amazing, anything The Shield and Wyatt's did was amazing and that's about it really.

Dead crowd, hardly any Bryan, so much shitty, non-important stuff happening.

So disappointing considering we aren't all that far from Mania.

Cesaro vs Cena saved this show for me, and of course Shield and the Wyatts.

I really hope business picks up ASAP otherwise I won't even make it to Mania.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> I dunno about anyone else but I found it fucking horrible.
> 
> The Cena vs Cesaro match was amazing, anything The Shield and Wyatt's did was amazing and that's about it really.
> 
> ...


Sounds like enough good stuff to fill a 2 hour show, but stretched to 3 hours is pouring more water in the soup. I DVR it, but did check in and watched part of Cena-Cesaro which was a very good match. Will catch the rest tonight.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought RAW did a pretty good job of hyping up the matches actually. They even focused on the midcard feuds with Big E/Swagger and Wyatt/Shield. Also huge focus on Bryan and Cesaro. 

I didn't like the Rhodes segment, or the fandango/santino stuff. Am I the only one who is done with that feud?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Decent Cena showing tonight, I hate Cena and I can even admit this, well played to John Cena.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

DAT ENDING.

I can't wait for the Rumble!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Crowd during the Big E match was absolutely terrible, I was wondering what the hell was going on.

Also Barrett buried the Undertaker again, this time under a mound of lego bricks


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

The Shield - Wyatt face off in the end needed a bit more focus. But that's only a minor gripe. I was there thinking they'd have Orton going over to end


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*lol Orton got the biggest pop in the opening segment 
Initially anyways, I know Bryans YES chants were pretty damn loud.:lmao

And how pointless is Christian?*


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> I dunno about anyone else but I found it fucking horrible.
> 
> The Cena vs Cesaro match was amazing, anything The Shield and Wyatt's did was amazing and that's about it really.
> 
> ...


hardly?

the guy was in the ring during almost the whole first hour and then at the end of the show.

:lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

APEX said:


> *lol Orton got the biggest pop in the opening segment
> Initially anyways, I know Bryans YES chants were pretty damn loud.:lmao
> 
> And how pointless is Christian?*


Christian is as pointless as Orton is boring.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Christian is as pointless as Orton is boring.


fpalm Why make it about Orton?

So childish :lmao


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

APEX said:


> fpalm Why make it about Orton?
> 
> So childish :lmao


Well, you did ask how pointless Christian was.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Well, you did ask how pointless Christian was.


*Well aren't you just the joker.

Try offering an actually opinion on the forums rather than roaming around making pointless remarks.

Back on subject:

Anyone else enjoy the shield back stage promo with renee? They seemed to have a lot of freedom on the mic in what they said, came across very natural, I liked it.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just finished it. Pretty good show all around with one MOTYC and two good matches and an awesome ending.

Really excited about EC on Sunday. :mark:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Semi-decent raw, it still clearly lacks quality star power now that Punk has gone, next week's RAW should be awesome with Undertaker, Lesnar and possibly Hogan all scheduled, real star power.

Crowd was terrible obviously typical shitty casual Cena crowd.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Best part of this Raw was that dead lift suplex from the corner by Cesaro. bama Great match. If reports are true, then Vince has finally seen the light in Cesaro as being a main event player.

The rest was pretty much filler to be honest.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Very fun Raw. That makes 2 in a row. I'm :mark: for the Chamber on Sunday and even more :mark: for Raw next week which should be awesome. Cena/Cesaro was also :mark: so yeah, lots of :mark: to go around here.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

Last night raw was awesome...opening to the show was great and the ending was better then the start of the show...they had some great matches last night


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Arcturus said:


> Semi-decent raw, *it still clearly lacks quality star power now that Punk has gone*, next week's RAW should be awesome with Undertaker, Lesnar and possibly Hogan all scheduled, real star power.
> 
> Crowd was terrible obviously typical shitty casual Cena crowd.


Really? I like Punk but I didn't even notice he was gone. It's not like Punk was on a hot streak.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Srdjan99 said:


> :mark: that Cesaro/Cena match


Awesome.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Cesaro and Cena put on a show. I cant wait for them to have a full-fledged rivalry somewhere down the line


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Sign of the Night


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Damn it what the hell did Dean do to deserve that kind of treatment? I know being better than all the rest.


If it makes you feel better Ambrose sold it beautifully.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

could mark henry's shoulder been any higher off the mat when the ref counted 123? geez, he's only wrestled for almost 2 decades and fucks up the most basic move ever: getting pinned.


----------



## cenationwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

Great crowd. About time Cena gets the respect he deserves


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Did they really end the show like this? People used to laugh at TNA for not showing the end of the show, but now WWE is doing the same.


----------



## cazwell (Feb 19, 2014)

Good raw to be fair, and the Cena/Cesaro match was fantastic to watch, both of them giving it their all. Next weeks RAW is going to be intense thats for sure!!:mark::mark:


----------

